# Taren Guy needs help...



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

Another funding mission put out there.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/areya-tv-a-progressive-lifestyle-entertainment-network

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V0mJ1F8jzM


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm about to start a fund account so you guys can pay for my tummy tuck.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm about to start one for my student loans.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 7, 2014)

My SO said to me a few weeks back that begging pays nowadays. Oh boy everyday is a new "fund me" project.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

When is she having that baby I feel like she's been pregnant forever


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

This is becoming so crazy to me. I just was watching some videos accusing Tommy Sotomayor(sp) of frauding folks and spending the money he received for funding of some movie that he is trying to make. People get real greedy and deceitful when it comes to money and nobody will ever know what the money is really being spent on.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> When is she having that baby I feel like she's been pregnant forever



I think she is due around the 16th of September.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm good . I don't trust Taren...at all .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 7, 2014)

HOLD UP!.....$80,000.  and a......She's reaching.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 7, 2014)

At this point these pleas are comical.


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm about to start a fund account so you guys can pay for my tummy tuck.


BostonMaria I'm about to steal your "fund me" idea.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I'm about to start one for my student loans.



No you won't raise any money people don't donate to help people pay for education smh


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 7, 2014)

When the page came up and I saw that $80,000....no ma'am...


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 7, 2014)

Seriously Taren? After all the terrible stuff his woman has pulled she is asking for money? I do not trust her at all/ she is a liar and a fraud in every sense of the word. I want to see her step up and start taking care her children she abandoned, then I would start to have respect for her. 

Anyone remember her autism speaks campaign that got a really high donate amount and then suddenly disappeared and she would not speak on where the money had ended up at? Not again Taren.


----------



## hunnychile (Aug 7, 2014)

How are you the founder of something that doesn't exist yet?


----------



## JustifiablyMe (Aug 7, 2014)

This topic needs to be in OT.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 7, 2014)

ronie said:


> BostonMaria I'm about to steal your "fund me" idea.



Nooooooo!!!

Well at least let's split it and get liposuction  LOL


----------



## Lucie (Aug 7, 2014)

What? How about you go to J.P. Morgan Chase like the rest of us?


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Seriously Taren? After all the terrible stuff his woman has pulled she is asking for money? I do not trust her at all/ she is a liar and a fraud in every sense of the word. I want to see her step up and start taking care her children she abandoned, then I would start to have respect for her.
> 
> Anyone remember her autism speaks campaign that got a really high donate amount and then suddenly disappeared and she would not speak on where the money had ended up at? Not again Taren.



Oh I didn't know she was asking for money for that. People can be so freaking bold and have no shame. Sadly folks will donate but that 80,000 price tag is ridiculous.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 7, 2014)

I still dont even get what this project is


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 7, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> No you won't raise any money people don't donate to help people pay for education smh



Exactly. Fund one for greatest potatoe dish and you can win. 

As for Taren.....no ma'am.  Good luck.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I still dont even get what this project is



It sounds like to me it is going to be some type of glorified Youtube channel.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 7, 2014)

Is she trying to get her own network on cable television?  Or is she just trying to make another Youtube Channel? A network for progressive minds?  So, is "progressive" now synonymous with having a married man's baby? *inserts Kermit meme*


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 7, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> It sounds like to me it is going to be some type of glorified Youtube channel.



Is YouTube progressive? I don't know. Maybe she just wants 80k. Lol.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 7, 2014)

It will take more than $80K to launch anything for tv.  I wish all of you luck who decide to donate to this.  

It's amazing what having nice hair will get you.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 7, 2014)

Priss Pot said:


> Is she trying to get her own network on cable television?  Or is she just trying to make another Youtube Channel? A network for progressive minds?  So, is "progressive" now synonymous with having a married man's baby? *inserts Kermit meme*



ZINGA!


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> Oh I didn't know she was asking for money for that. People can be so freaking bold and have no shame. Sadly folks will donate but that 80,000 price tag is ridiculous.


  Agreed about the price tag, We can't enable this woman anymore. My dollars, my clicks all go else where. She has done some really terrible things and then chosen to lie and hide it. My aunt went to high school with Taren.  The stories she had about this woman were jaw dropping. Her whole YouTube persona is fake as all get out. I agree, it's amazing what hair can do for you in the black community. Smh


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> HOLD UP!.....$80,000.  and a......She's reaching.


EnExitStageLeft
For that project 80k is not even close to be enough money, so I don't believe she is serious. I smell fraud. However it is a GREAT idea. She could make this something big.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 7, 2014)

Priss Pot said:


> Is she trying to get her own network on cable television?  Or is she just trying to make another Youtube Channel? A network for progressive minds?  So, is "progressive" now synonymous with having a married man's baby? *inserts Kermit meme*



What?!?! I did not know she had that kind of skeletons in her closet. 

Anyways I'm not donating to this either. I mean $80,000 is too little to start a network and too much to ask from donations (besides something like cancer, AIDS, etc)

I'll be thoroughly surprised if she gets the money. 

...

Maybe I should start a fund me account so I can pay for my MCAT and MCAT Prep (that stuff is not cheap)


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Nooooooo!!!  Well at least let's split it and get liposuction  LOL


Lolllll. I'm down.


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 7, 2014)

Me and Kermit are here! lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 7, 2014)

$80,000?????? Is this program a code for delivery costs?

These people are a trip. But hey, ask not, have not? erplexed


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

Reading through this thread she seems to have integrity issues, but I will not be surprised if she raised the money or more. I saw lots of positive supporters on YouTube and Facebook. I can't wait for the drama at the end of this, lol.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 7, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> What?!?! I did not know she had that kind of skeletons in her closet.   Anyways I'm not donating to this either. I mean $80,000 is too little to start a network and too much to ask from donations (besides something like cancer, AIDS, etc)  I'll be thoroughly surprised if she gets the money.  ...  Maybe I should start a fund me account so I can pay for my MCAT and MCAT Prep (that stuff is not cheap)



Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody. 

In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2014)

Im not even gonna watch. I saw the name and knew it wouldn't be good.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 7, 2014)

Is $80,000 deposit money for a house ladies, cause that's the only thing I could think of that she needs that amount for (even tacky Toya deposited less than that $50,000 to be exact). I don't know who she thinks she's fooling but i'm glad it ain't non of us here.

Taren goodbye girl!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 7, 2014)

47 days to raise 80k...........


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 7, 2014)

Deposit? Girl 80,000 could get you a house in the south




PureSilver said:


> Is $80,000 deposit money for a house ladies, cause that's the only thing I could think of that she needs that amount for (even tacky Toya deposited less than that $50,000 to be exact). I don't know who she thinks she's fooling but i'm glad it ain't non of us here.
> 
> Taren goodbye girl!


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.  In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.


Wowwww.
Show the pictures, lol....nah JK
But just one though, lol.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont see her getting $80k nor do I see this network lasting (if it comes to fruition). She's due sometime next month, so I'm sure most of whatever she gets will go towards her baby and building a life with her married BD


----------



## haircare4life*** (Aug 7, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.
> 
> In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.




Damn her poor children, thanks for the tea. I have been neglecting this forum and never knew she lived like this, I was just a gullible subscriber but thank God I never invested in her.


----------



## newports (Aug 7, 2014)

so if i donate 1k i'd get a skype call, a goodie bag and a thank you letter from someone who isn't michelle obama or oprah .... or beyonce?


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Is $80,000 deposit money for a house ladies, cause that's the only thing I could think of that she needs that amount for (even tacky Toya deposited less than that $50,000 to be exact). I don't know who she thinks she's fooling but i'm glad it ain't non of us here.
> 
> Taren goodbye girl!



She just moved recently so maybe it's for furniture and doing some remodeling


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 7, 2014)

Lucie said:


> What? How about you go to J.P. Morgan Chase like the rest of us?


 
TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH. I'm sure that youtube money can't be too cheap and even if it isn't enough, it's surely enough for a down payment for a $80,000 loan.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 7, 2014)

Dear Taren, 
Get a job!

Sincerely, 
Every woman on the planet


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 7, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.
> 
> In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.



Wowowowowow!!  I knew the surface of the details, but not this in depth!



SuchaLady said:


> Deposit? Girl 80,000 could get you a house in the south



 You better believe it! And with the foreclosers, a nice one at that!


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lucie said:


> What? How about you go to J.P. Morgan Chase like the rest of us?



^^ because hitting the thanks button was not enough


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 7, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> 47 days to raise 80k...........





SpicyPisces said:


> I dont see her getting $80k nor do I see this network lasting (if it comes to fruition). She's due sometime next month, so I'm sure most of whatever she gets will go towards her baby and building a life with her married BD



Hmm, that does sound like perfect timing.  She'll raise the money, and then put the network project "on hold" using the excuse that she's busy with her newborn...which in the end really IS a valid excuse for any parent of a newborn; however, I wouldn't be surprised if this ended up happening in an exploitive kind of way.  Sounds like the perfect plan


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm late with the whole Taren drama. Wish I could catch up. I watched one vid when she had pretty big hair, and she destroyed all that hair with bleach and put a color over it. That's where I am knowing about her.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 7, 2014)

This thread is bursting with truth lmao


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish her well.  I have a friend that ran a show on local cable featuring belly dancers and musicians from all over the world.  It was highly successful.  She didn't need 80k to do it.  But I comprehend that things change and become more technical.  Maybe I missed it, but what would Areya TV offer me, exactly?


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 7, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I wish her well.  I have a friend that ran a show on local cable featuring belly dancers and musicians from all over the world.  It was highly successful.  She didn't need 80k to do it.  But I comprehend that things change and become more technical.  Maybe I missed it, but what would Areya TV offer me, exactly?



That's the thing  I'm still stuck on...I have no idea.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm just here for the tea and comments


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 7, 2014)

I am just here for the comments and tea too^^^lol


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 7, 2014)

1QTPie said:


> It will take more than $80K to launch anything for tv.  I wish all of you luck who decide to donate to this.
> 
> It's amazing what having nice hair will get you.



I want to thank you 5 times for this


----------



## ctosha (Aug 7, 2014)

She and her married man can go get a job and stop tryna take working ppl money. There is a whole thread on lipstick alley dedicated to her triflin ways she is a scammer nobody should donate money to whatever she tryna start up. Is there a reason she can't find her way to a bank for a loan.    This girl needs to disappear we all know what she's really about.


----------



## toaster (Aug 7, 2014)

Her boyfriend is the VP of the network? Interesting.


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 7, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I wish her well.  I have a friend that ran a show on local cable featuring belly dancers and musicians from all over the world.  It was highly successful.  She didn't need 80k to do it.  But I comprehend that things change and become more technical.  Maybe I missed it, but what would Areya TV offer me, exactly?



Anyone can have a cable TV program for free. I've had one! All it took was the cost of DVDs for printing. And if you wanna be fancy, there's leased access.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 7, 2014)

ctosha said:


> She and her married man can go get a job and stop tryna take working ppl money.* There is a whole thread on lipstick alley dedicated to her triflin ways she is a scammer nobody should donate money to whatever she tryna start up.* Is there a reason she can't find her way to a bank for a loan.    This girl needs to disappear we all know what she's really about.



Say what? I think I need to head on ova to the Alley


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2014)

You guys have me cackling!!
Everybody's always beggin money these days...


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 7, 2014)

Well since begging is the topic of conversation....here is mine. I made the page after the local shelter acted so desperate for doggie foster homes, but i was too embarrassed to post it facebook. I did post it to twitter but i only have like 40 followers. Heh. 

Hah. See. I had to edit this.  I can't handle asking people for money!


----------



## DayStar (Aug 7, 2014)

Lord have mercy!!! I cannot stand Taren heavy jaw having arsss..




curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.
> 
> In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 7, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> When is she having that baby I feel like she's been pregnant forever



That is what i thought. I think the baby is half alien and has a longer gestation period.


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 7, 2014)

A new "business venture" from the queen of scams?





She needs to have several seats, with an ottoman in front for her pregnant behind. She's not fooling anyone with this one or the next 50 ideas she has up her sleeve.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 7, 2014)

How dare you keep making babies when you couldn't keep custody of the ones you had smh


now proceed....


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 7, 2014)

I know I'm not the only one who remembers her faces of autism launch two yrs ago. What ever happened to that? The website is down  now. FB page hasn't been updated since then. People donated money, too. I really hope these launches aren't her "hustle"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 7, 2014)

$220 , ....


----------



## NaturalBoss (Aug 7, 2014)

I believe that there are many suckers out there who will donate.  I don't think she would continue these scams if they didn't work.  erplexed


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 7, 2014)

What does her baby's daddy do for a living? He's going to VP of her network?  

Something about this just seems like hustling backwards.....like not only did she choose to get pregnant by a married man.....she chose one with no resources (read: money). Divorces are expensive. ....maybe this money will help fix that too. I hope I'm wrong.  Such a waste.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 8, 2014)

Oooo I'm happy I clicked this thread curlytwirly is here with the tea!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 8, 2014)

For those of you that are in the business of donating to YouTube channels, this girly (who's never been involved in any controversy) could use your help. Ijs

bitly.com/getwellmeechy


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 8, 2014)

westNDNbeauty said:


> For those of you that are in the business of donating to YouTube channels, this girly (who's never been involved in any controversy) could use your help. Ijs  bitly.com/getwellmeechy



I donated. She is an incredible sweet person. I hope she kicks cancers butt. Go meechy!


----------



## MuseofTroy (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope people aren't dumb enough to give their hard earned money to Taren. She's in the same low caste bum category as Tommy Sotomayor who also raised thousands of dollars for his documentary called Fatherless America that NEVER HAPPENED. He ended up using that money to trick on some Russian escort. Taren lacks focus and I don't respect anyone who shamelessly parades around with a married person. How many of her projects has she started and never saw to completion? What happened to her autism non profit? Hell where are her KIDS!? This female can't even take care of her own home let alone run a network. Anyone who gives her money is foolish.


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Seriously Taren? After all the terrible stuff his woman has pulled she is asking for money? I do not trust her at all/ she is a liar and a fraud in every sense of the word. I want to see her step up and start taking care her children she abandoned, then I would start to have respect for her.
> 
> Anyone remember her autism speaks campaign that got a really high donate amount and then suddenly disappeared and she would not speak on where the money had ended up at? Not again Taren.



erplexed Wow I never knew she abandoned her children. I thought she had one son with her man


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm about to start a fund account so you guys can pay for my tummy tuck.



 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2014)

AppleSeed said:


> I know I'm not the only one who remembers her faces of autism launch two yrs ago. What ever happened to that? The website is down  now. FB page hasn't been updated since then. People donated money, too. I really hope these launches aren't her "hustle"



I'm saying!  I don't follow Taren because she is annoying to me ,  but I remember this campaign.  She had t-shirts and everything.  I been seen some mess on LSA   about her,  so that discouraged me even more. Now this.  Smh

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ctosha (Aug 8, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> Say what? I think I need to head on ova to the Alley[/QUOTE
> If it hasn't been posted already I'll post the link if I can find it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm gonna start a darn fund!  All I want is 5k! How do I sign up?!?!


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 8, 2014)

did anyone catch the supposed breakdown of the 80k:

- Professional studio
- Staffing i.e. Editors, Videographers, Producers
- Talent
- Professional video equipment and sound.
- Travel
- Marketing Material/Public Relations
- Legal
- Website/Graphic Design

Staffing alone will cost more than 80k!!! Taren is so bold with her lies. I'm astonished.


----------



## s2fast4ya (Aug 8, 2014)

Here you go guys... its reallly longg. Weekend is here though... lol

http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=655405


----------



## s2fast4ya (Aug 8, 2014)

Part 2...

http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=714271


----------



## Britt (Aug 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.


 

curlytwirly06 Was it Vodou Bar on Nostrand Ave  That's what I heard


----------



## Britt (Aug 8, 2014)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> A new "business venture" from the queen of scams?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMAOOOOOOO @ this gif ! Ms Leakes kills me


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 8, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> did anyone catch the supposed breakdown of the 80k:
> 
> - Professional studio
> - Staffing i.e. Editors, Videographers, Producers
> ...



All I got from the ridiculous break down was the part when she said salary...at which point I stopped the video to yell at the screen. 
My first though was: people got to pay you salary now? What service are you providing people with?


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 8, 2014)

s2fast4ya said:


> Here you go guys... its reallly longg. Weekend is here though... lol
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=655405



Well dayum. These chicks are going in 

This is a huge contrast to the comments she is getting on her YT video where she is asking for this donation. Most of them seem to be from positive supporters. Maybe the negative comments are being removed.

Oh and i need a Pibbs hair dryer if anyone wants to sponsor me. TIA.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 8, 2014)

As a YouTuber myself, I find this ALL quite sad. Here you have a woman, opening her legs to married men, popping out babies for them on top of her own kids who were removed from her custody and has the nerve to ask for money when she has a track record of not producing an end result...

Her rachet antics are messing it all up for YouTubers like Meechy Monroe who is fighting for her life right now. She's been diagnosed with cancer, has undergone surgery and is now facing chemo and radiation just to HOPEFULLY win her battle.

I normally don't like to speak ill of other YouTubers because I don't have nearly as many subscribers as Taren but I might just have to unsubscribe from her. She is a poor excuse of a human being.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 8, 2014)

That LSA thread just may keep me busy until my meeting  

Some of those girls are mean, geez


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think that she should have waited until Meechy's campaign was over. Meechy is raising money for medical needs & I think it was insensitive to start this fundraising in the middle of it. Yters may experience giving fatigue.

I also think that she should have some content already done to show people what they are paying for. Im guessing this is a Youtube network so we all know its possible to produce content for wayyyyyy less than that. Something doesn't smell right in the water..... Also she chose a website that lets her keep all of the funds even if she doesn't reach her goal. That's also suspect.


----------



## overtherainbow (Aug 8, 2014)

This girl will not be getting any of my views or coins.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 8, 2014)

Tauren never stops surprising me. First it was the t-shirt line to "inspire women", then the autism non profit to "support and love" kids, then her hair tour, then a kid's hair your that never happened. Each and everyone of these ventures were her passion and she can gush all day long on how it was her calling in life.

I hope she's asking all her white women she felt the need to include in the natural hair movement. Speaking of which, I didn't read anything about this being dedicated to black women/natural hair. Wouldn't that be a good point to make if all your followers fall into those two categories? 

It breaks my heart when scammers go after black woman. There is a lot of healing that needs to be done and most of them are looking to better themselves. This isn't a game. I would be all for something like this and even try to partner to help it grow but knowing her track record and intentions I can't help but be disgusted.

I hope most of her kinky hair followers wake up and see this for what it is. A scam.

Personally I think she messed up already with this one. Such a big price tag, so little time and not enough info. People will probably wish her well and say that want to support but won't. I mean, she doesn't even have a website for the damn thing. Not to mention the prizes are trash.

People poured out the funds for the FOA thing and saw how it was never spoken of again. This might be the last nail in the coffin if we're lucky.

Though I'm sure she'll pimp the hell out of the new baby.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 8, 2014)

Britt said:


> curlytwirly06 Was it Vodou Bar on Nostrand Ave  That's what I heard



Yep. My uncle was one of the start up investors in the place before he and my auntie  moved to Washington and severed ties. The place had become a cess pool to all kinds of mess. He did not want a part in it anymore. It was riddled with drug dealers and just bad people all around. The kingpins used to "fund" Taren if you get my drift. 

One day I happened to be watching one of tarens videos about a year ago and my aunt walked by my computer screen and asked if that was Taren Guy. She then proceeded to tell me stories and take out pictures she had taken around the time they left and then explain why she and my uncle decided to leave. The drug lords and their tricks was a major part. She pointed out Taren as one of the tricks. Before they left they filed for the place to undergo a police investigation.


----------



## chocolate03 (Aug 8, 2014)

Never liked Taren. Hopefully not too many will be fooled by her latest scam


----------



## Lucie (Aug 8, 2014)

Britt said:


> @curlytwirly06 Was it Vodou Bar on Nostrand Ave  That's what I heard


 
Britt, my SO's friend owns that place.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 8, 2014)

For her new network to be named AREYA (Always Reveal Everything You Are), she certainly isn't revealing much. 

Carrying a married man's baby? And not having custody of her other pickney? #ThisCantBeLife

It would be epic if the wife makes a Reveal & Release video. EPIC!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, shes only at $285 dollars.  I'm real interested to see if she even gets 1k. Bad press spreads quicker than good.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Well, shes only at $285 dollars.  I'm real interested to see if she even gets 1k. Bad press spreads quicker than good.



$280?! HOW DO I GET ONE OF THESE?!?! Do I have to be scandalous?  Cause I really dont know how o_o My momma must have raised me wrong


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 8, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> Tauren never stops surprising me. First it was the t-shirt line to "inspire women", then the autism non profit to "support and love" kids, then her hair tour, then a kid's hair your that never happened. Each and everyone of these ventures were her passion and she can gush all day long on how it was her calling in life.
> 
> ...snip...



With all of this I'm still shocked that she still has faithful followers. I would think people would be more gun shy with her, or anyone professing to "need money" for some make believe business venture - Afroveda included. 

I guess they both saw what Moptop Maven did and decided scamming was a good business for them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 8, 2014)

If I had of known the natural hair care world was this nice ,  I would have asked for supporters to back my product line for the low low price of $2500.


Dah well, back to the grind.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucie said:


> Britt, my SO's friend owns that place.



Ask the friend if he remembers an independent investor named Mitchel B. Has he/ she always been the owner or has it switched hands since 2004~06? I'm going to call my auntie and see if she can tell me more about the  management at their departure time. Hopefully under his management he was able to clean things up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 8, 2014)

I just can't believe people are dumb enough to just give her their hard earned money. I am in the wrong line of work. Eighty grand though? And like someone said who is she going to pay with 80 grand? Scheme.com.edu.org.net.


----------



## DayStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I love the fact that we as black women like to support eachother, however she shouldn't have received 1 dime for this fraudulent campaign.  I really cant stand her.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Why do people who don't work get paid more than me...and I work in the health field? I need to evaluate what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 8, 2014)

As an aside, I love the ironic title of this post. When I first saw this thread I though the chickens have come home to roost. Unfortunately its her children that's suffering.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucie said:


> What? How about you go to J.P. Morgan Chase like the rest of us?



Her response to that:








*ETA* -


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 8, 2014)

This is hilarious. I love you guys. I love the ladies at Lipstick Alley. Can I just leave this here?


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 8, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I just can't believe people are dumb enough to just give her their hard earned money. I am in the wrong line of work. Eighty grand though? And like someone said who is she going to pay with 80 grand? Scheme.com.edu.org.net.



Am I the only one who remembers the BHM hair weave scam of ~2003/4 with SweetCandy (rip)?!?

After watching that happen I decided I wasn't giving money for **** to folks from a doggone message board.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the BHM hair weave scam of ~2003/4 with SweetCandy (rip)?!?
> 
> After watching that happen I decided I wasn't giving money for **** to folks from a doggone message board.


SwtCandy, Weavegate & Stefani Diamond/Diamondlox, Dshy I remember it all.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the BHM hair weave scam of ~2003/4 with SweetCandy (rip)?!?  After watching that happen I decided I wasn't giving money for **** to folks from a doggone message board.



Remember moptop maven? She would start a business sell a couple of items then the business would tank / fake her own death / fake her child's death/ claim she got robbed/ then keep all the money made but did not give out any products? Remember how she got away with this multiple times under different names? Remember how people were swearing up and down she was legit till a year passed and she still had their money? I

I think her and Taren are in cahoots together.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 8, 2014)

This is crazy.


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 8, 2014)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> SwtCandy, Weavegate & Stefani Diamond/Diamondlox, Dshy I remember it all.



Lowkey:  
StefDiamond and Taren remind me of each other...are they related or even same person?!  #CONspiracy


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Remember moptop maven? She would start a business sell a couple of items then the business would tank / fake her own death / fake her child's death/ claim she got robbed/ then keep all the money made but did not give out any products? Remember how she got away with this multiple times under different names? Remember how people were swearing up and down she was legit till a year passed and she still had their money? I



OMG! 

So much tomfoolery. I'm not taking a seat because I need a sleeping bag for this.


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Remember moptop maven? She would start a business sell a couple of items then the business would tank / fake her own death / fake her child's death/ claim she got robbed/ then keep all the money made but did not give out any products? Remember how she got away with this multiple times under different names? Remember how people were swearing up and down she was legit till a year passed and she still had their money? I  I think her and Taren are in cahoots together.



Was moptop maven one of swtcandy's aliases??? SwtCandy supposedly passed (or was killed) too...


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Was moptop maven one of swtcandy's aliases??? SwtCandy supposedly passed (or was killed) too...



Dafuq? People really do stuff like this? Too much time!


----------



## ctosha (Aug 8, 2014)

I love the dragging those girls gave her on lsa she deserves it for her scamming and having a married mans child. I don't know how it works in the states or if it's the same but in Toronto if ur kids are taken away and u don't get them back by the time u give birth,  children's  aid is waitin to take away the new born 

I have to catch up in the dragging over at lsa I left off at page 125 or so.


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 8, 2014)

She was on MSNBC?    How did she become a natural.hair expert?


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 8, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Dafuq? People really do stuff like this? Too much time!



Too bad I think BHM deleted all those threads.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Lowkey:
> StefDiamond and Taren remind me of each other...are they related or even same person?!  #CONspiracy


 Really? Stef looked more like a RuPaul's Drag Race contestant to me...I'm far from a Taren fan, but she doesn't look like a dude to me. *shrugs*


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 8, 2014)

Did Taren actually lose her children or not?  She has a little girl in one of her vids.  This is just scary, truly. Having a baby.  I hope things go well.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 8, 2014)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> SwtCandy, Weavegate & Stefani Diamond/Diamondlox, Dshy I remember it all.



Not stefani diamond!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Let me just say that...THIS thread is why I faithfully pay my yearly subscription to LHCF!!! 
I've heard of Taren a few times before, but it was during the time that she bleached/botched her hair.  Fast forward to now, I didn't even realize the woman was preggo or had such a tainted past! In the words of my late grandfather "We Gots to be more careful!"
These YTers/Gurus will rob ya blind if you let 'em, and they'd do it with a smile on their faces too! Smdh


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow I never knew she had all this baggage smh


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 8, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Did Taren actually lose her children or not?  She has a little girl in one of her vids.  This is just scary, truly. Having a baby.  I hope things go well.



She has monthly visitation with her daughter only.   Holidays if allowed with the 2 boys. Keep in mind that they are all with there respective guardians the boys have the same father but the daughter has a different father. Yes she does not have custody of her kids .


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^ How do you know the specifics of the custody arrangement? The once a month with girls and once a year with the boys seems really strange, unless they were taken away for more than her nights out. Wouldn't it be more likely for the courts to insist on supervised visits than cut the mother off from her disabled sons? Doesn't even seem to be in the boys best interest. I enjoy gossip as much as the next woman, but some little receipts would be nice. 

Anyway, to the OP. I have no interest or use for an $80,000 YouTube channel so I would not be supporting. Thanks to everyone with knowledge for highlighting the problems with the campaign.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 9, 2014)

Dang I would hate for some of y'all to know my personal business...I mean woooo LAWD some of y'all are just....never mind...remind me again why this is on the hair side? Supergirl Allandra dontspeakdefeat or any moderator please review and move this over to OT. I come on here strictly for hair...y'all  can have the tea. Still not donating tho but I wish her well.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> ^^^ How do you know the specifics of the custody arrangement? The once a month with girls and once a year with the boys seems really strange, unless they were taken away for more than her nights out. Wouldn't it be more likely for the courts to insist on supervised visits than cut the mother off from her disabled sons? Doesn't even seem to be in the boys best interest. I enjoy gossip as much as the next woman, but some little receipts would be nice.  Anyway, to the OP. I have no interest or use for an $80,000 YouTube channel so I would not be supporting. Thanks to everyone with knowledge for highlighting the problems with the campaign.


  About a year ago Taren made a comment either on facebook or on Instagram about al the time she was spending with her daughter and everything they were going to do. The baby daddies then girlfriend retweeted/ replied that what she posted event wise was what her father and the daughter were going to do together not the daughter and Taren. She called her out for lying and then alluded that Taren did not have a good relationship with the guardians of any of her children and saw them very rarely on days allowed by the court and only at times when the custody owner felt she was "safe". It was on Instagram for a hot second. I clicked the ladies profile and she had a bunch of pictures with the daughter and father in their house. The reason the only pictures Taren has posted of her kids is during birthdays, holidays and a few outings is because of this.

I can try to go through Instagram / Facebook comments to try to at least find one of the ladies who replied to the girlfriends comment for you receipt wise. It was some time mid 2013 when I still followed her.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Dang I would hate for some of y'all to know my personal business...I mean woooo LAWD some of y'all are just....never mind...*remind me again why this is on the hair side? *Supergirl Allandra dontspeakdefeat or any moderator please review and move this over to OT. I come on here strictly for hair...y'all  can have the tea. Still not donating tho but I wish her well.



It's on the hair side because that is what she is known for just like the PuffCuff, AfroVeda and any other gofund project.  I didn't start this thread on the note of spilling all her business but it was probably inevitable that it was going to be mentioned. If you don't like the thread you don't have to read it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> It's on the hair side because that is what she is known for just like the PuffCuff, AfroVeda and any other gofund project.  I didn't start this thread on the note of spilling all her business but it was probably inevitable that it was going to be mentioned. If you don't like the thread you don't have to read it.



Agreed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 9, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> It's on the hair side because that is what she is known for just like the PuffCuff, AfroVeda and any other gofund project.  I didn't start this thread on the note of spilling all her business but it was probably inevitable that it was going to be mentioned. *If you don't like the thread you don't have to read it.*


* 

I'm sure you didn't start the thread with the intention of it going the way it has...I see certain you tubers/ hair folks are bound to turn into some messy convo's. Just seemed pretty strange when I see kids thrown into the mix but heyyyyy not my kids, my life and not me begging for other folks cash.*


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'm sure you didn't start the thread with the intention of it going the way it has...I see certain you tubers/ hair folks are bound to turn into some messy convo's. Just seemed pretty strange when I see kids thrown into the mix but heyyyyy not my kids, my life and not me begging for other folks cash.



Agreed. The convo was amusing until the kids got thrown in. Afroveda and PuffCuff were seeking funding for hair related items, this isn't hair related. 

Anyway, will leave them to their fun.


----------



## all_1_length (Aug 9, 2014)

curlytwirly06 

Considering all that I have a feeling that this new baby of hers will not fair well at all.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 9, 2014)

I think people are waking up


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 9, 2014)

all_1_length said:


> curlytwirly06
> 
> Considering all that I have a feeling that this new baby of hers will not fair well at all.



So do I, that is why this woman infuriates me so. I have had friends with incompetent parents and family who have suffered because of incompetent parents. I see scenarios like this too flipping often especially in the black community. I want Taren to be a better woman and stop putting men before her children. I want her to be a good role model for those little boys so when they choose a wife it wont be someone negligent as well. I want her to be a good role model to her daughter so she has lofty visions of the woman she wants to become. It is time out for the broken home in black america. I do pray for the child's sake that she get her life together. I want to see her be better, not slinging all this garbage on the net acting like she is so "enlightened" and "awakened" and on such a great path in life when she is not filling her basic responsibility as a mother. Shes about to have another one, with a man who is married and has not filled for divorce, and was HAPPILY sleeping with him knowing he was married and openly cheating. What kind of woman does that? Have no regrets of breaking a home and then have the audacity to slam their affair in the wife's face and tell her to "get over it their soul mates"? . This does not point to ending in a good place for the child. 



CurlyBuu said:


> I think people are waking up



GOOD! Maybe Taren will to and get herself in order.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.
> 
> In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.





curlytwirly06 said:


> Yep. My uncle was one of the start up investors in the place before he and my auntie  moved to Washington and severed ties. The place had become a cess pool to all kinds of mess. He did not want a part in it anymore. It was riddled with drug dealers and just bad people all around. The kingpins used to "fund" Taren if you get my drift.
> 
> One day I happened to be watching one of tarens videos about a year ago and my aunt walked by my computer screen and asked if that was Taren Guy. She then proceeded to tell me stories and take out pictures she had taken around the time they left and then explain why she and my uncle decided to leave. The drug lords and their tricks was a major part. She pointed out Taren as one of the tricks. Before they left they filed for the place to undergo a police investigation.


----------



## all_1_length (Aug 9, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> I think people are waking up


heavensigh about her comment reguarding waterlily and her "crew".


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 9, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> I think people are waking up


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2014)

I remember the Faces of Autism campaign. I was following her back then and was really touched. Then the ratchetness began. I just can't believe she'd be dumb enough to think that people wouldn't remember that. No one has time to fund your lifestyle or your well being at that.


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 9, 2014)

I think she drank her own Kool Aid. She has a skew of followers and clicks on her videos but most of that is due to rubberneckers curious about seeing the train wreck.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 9, 2014)

I used to sub to her back when she first started. I liked the way she diffused her hair and our texture was similar. I never wore my hair out b/c it never dries and in winter that was a no no. Then she started messing w her hair - first it was heat damaged, then that horrible tapered cut, then she blew out all her curls and wore a floppy Afro, then the wigs, then the color ...  I can't keep up. I never got why she was considered a hair guru. She's a hot mess and not a good example of good hair practices. 

I never paid much attention to her other ventures or her personal life.  I was there for hair.  Sounds like she's all over the place and I wouldn't risk my $ on her. 

Oh -Do y'all recall the Areya (spelling) channel that she did w her model friend? I wonder how that relates to this venture.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 9, 2014)

You guys are so..... informed. I didn't know much of this stuff and I'm sitting here with my jaw all the way down to the ground over the lost her kids stuff. I mean....dag. And her son was on the spectrum too. I would think that would mean she'd give MORE attention to the child. sheesh. She needs a whoopin.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 9, 2014)

I need to listen to my gut more often. I unfollowed and unsubscribed from her prior to any of that crap happening. She rubbed me the wrong way and I had zero clue why lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 9, 2014)

She was smart to do flexible funding. So even if she doesn't raise the money in time, she gets to keep it. 

That's how you know she doesn't expect to get the money she so called "needs" and is just going to keep it for herself regardless.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 10, 2014)

She deleted all my comments


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2014)

wavezncurlz said:


> I used to sub to her back when she first started. I liked the way she diffused her hair and our texture was similar. I never wore my hair out b/c it never dries and in winter that was a no no. Then she started messing w her hair - first it was heat damaged, then that horrible tapered cut, then she blew out all her curls and wore a floppy Afro, then the wigs, then the color ...  I can't keep up. I never got why she was considered a hair guru. She's a hot mess and not a good example of good hair practices.
> 
> I never paid much attention to her other ventures or her personal life.  I was there for hair.  Sounds like she's all over the place and I wouldn't risk my $ on her.
> 
> Oh -Do y'all recall the Areya (spelling) channel that she did w her model friend? I wonder how that relates to this venture.



See me either. I unsubbed because she was hailing team felicity.  I didnt even know the girl had drama til then lol 

Lhcf goes hard!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I think she drank her own Kool Aid. She has a skew of followers and clicks on her videos but most of that is due to rubberneckers curious about seeing the train wreck.



I refuse to give her my clicks


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 10, 2014)

Ya'll always got the info....I didn't know she was doing all this stuff either!  I saw the one thread about her being pregnant a while back but other than that I never knew who she was.

CurlyBuu what did you say to her?  

*heads over to LSA for more tea....*


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 10, 2014)

shortycocoa said:


> Ya'll always got the info....I didn't know she was doing all this stuff either!  I saw the one thread about her being pregnant a while back but other than that I never knew who she was.  CurlyBuu what did you say to her?  *heads over to LSA for more tea....*



I posted the screenshots of my comments earlier in this thread, I'm Heaven Sigh on IG.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 10, 2014)

She is such a pretty girl. Too bad she's having these problems.  I just watched her bantu knot video. What do y'all think? I can't believe my hair is longer than hers. How does she get it so big? I think she has a better haircut! But I'm afraid that someone will mess my hair up!


----------



## DrC (Aug 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> $280?! HOW DO I GET ONE OF THESE?!?! Do I have to be scandalous?  Cause I really dont know how o_o My momma must have raised me wrong


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 10, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I need to listen to my gut more often. I unfollowed and unsubscribed from her prior to any of that crap happening. She rubbed me the wrong way and I had zero clue why lol.



I unsubscribed when she big chopped and her hair looked dry as hell LOL 
I sometimes watch her old videos and I scratch my head... how the heck did her hair go from 3B to 3C/4A after the BC?  

OK let me stop being so mean   I hope she reads these comments and realizes that she could lose it all if she keeps being shady.  She has thousands of subscribers and could actually do something good/make positive changes if she really wanted to.

No comments on her other 3 babies except I pray that the angels watch over them and that they have the opportunity to live a healthy/positive life with or without their mom.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 10, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> You guys are so..... informed. I didn't know much of this stuff and I'm sitting here with my jaw all the way down to the ground over the lost her kids stuff. I mean....dag. And her son was on the spectrum too. I would think that would mean she'd give MORE attention to the child. sheesh. She needs a whoopin.



Whimsy YOU RELAXED YOUR HAIR WITHOUT MY PERMISSION?!!!!!!! 

OK carry on ladies


----------



## DeepBluSea (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow.   She has some balls.  Fool me one shame on you.  Fool me twice shame on me.  People are abusing these fund me accounts.  Too bad because she actually has the personality to do something legit.  Reminds me of MopTop maven.


----------



## all_1_length (Aug 10, 2014)

wavezncurlz said:


> I used to sub to her back when she first started. I liked the way she diffused her hair and our texture was similar. I never wore my hair out b/c it never dries and in winter that was a no no. Then she started messing w her hair - first it was heat damaged, then that horrible tapered cut, then she blew out all her curls and wore a floppy Afro, then the wigs, then the color ...  I can't keep up. I never got why she was considered a hair guru. She's a hot mess and not a good example of good hair practices.  I never paid much attention to her other ventures or her personal life.  I was there for hair.  Sounds like she's all over the place and I wouldn't risk my $ on her.  Oh -Do y'all recall the Areya (spelling) channel that she did w her model friend? I wonder how that relates to this venture.


Now when I commented in the 'Taren's Hairfinity' thread and I said the exact same thing a couple of her followers had the nerve to say that I was mad at her. The nerve of some people. I may not have known all of her tea but I knew something wasn't right with her. Well I guess they'll learn now especially if they have ever given her any money.



@BillsBackers67 Listen to your intuition, it's a virtue.



ETA My original comment:



> all_1_length said:
> 
> 
> > I am really surprised anybody on here still  bothers with Taren. She doesn't show any good judgement when it comes  to taking care of her hair and whatever hair knowledge that she does  have doesn't mesh with her practices so her being a hair guru is out.
> ...


I should have included all of the missed ventures and apparent scams she was doing but I didn't have that info at the time.



The response:



> RocStar said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what did Taren do to you?  You sound real mad...and jealous.


Seriously?


----------



## Shiks (Aug 10, 2014)

I have real business questions.

1. Why can't she be like other start ups and go to a venture capitalist if she is so successful???

2. Crowdfunding is basically free cash. Is she ill? Can't get a job? Why should people back your dream when she is physically able to work?

3. What is the cash for? Is it a network on Youtube? A real channel?What is her product and what does it do?

4.How is it that Pixiwoo can start their channel,Body Talk daily and Daily Mix without any funding and she needs cash? In the days of FREE content,why am I paying you to develop it?I am not a brand and get no sales from it.

5. What brands are these affiliating themselves with her? I think I saw something here saying she was like other Youtubers got more sponsorship etc from companies but she did not. Not a surprise when you look at her business acumen.

6. At least show people you have invested..like I needed 800k,sold 20% to a VC for 300k and raised 420k,so please help me with the 80k. She has zero skin in the game.


----------



## chocolatethai (Aug 10, 2014)

now y'all know taren can't get a job, she is very busy deleting comments and blocking trolls and haters from all of her social media sites to get a 9 to 5. Shoot she's too busy to raise any of her kids where is gonna find time to work?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 10, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Whimsy YOU RELAXED YOUR HAIR WITHOUT MY PERMISSION?!!!!!!!
> 
> OK carry on ladies



LMAO!!!! BostonMaria, yeah back in January. I'm sick of it already. Been transitioning since June.


----------



## DrC (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember in the other thread about the announcement of her current pregnancy by another man while she had 3 other children, some fonts were actually congratulating her and accepting her distasteful lifestyle. She doesn't care about the wife, having custody of her kids, or the fact she could possibly have another child with autism, yet she's scheming to her next come up and and trying to make sure he don't  forget the butt plug. (for any of you who read the LSA thread ya'll know what I'm talking  about when I say butt plug.)

I'm worried about society as a whole.Especially the black community where many will support such non-sense like Taren.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2014)

DrC said:


> I remember in the other thread about the announcement of her current pregnancy by another man while she had 3 other children, some fonts were actually congratulating her and accepting her distasteful lifestyle. She doesn't care about the wife, having custody of her kids, or the fact she could possibly have another child with autism, yet she's scheming to her next come up and and trying to make sure he don't  forget the butt plug. (for any of you who read the LSA thread ya'll know what I'm talking  about when I say butt plug.)
> 
> I'm worried about society as a whole.Especially the black community where many will support such non-sense like Taren.



No, that thread was too long.  I need to know the butt plug story


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Omg I just read the entire thread over at LSA plus the 2nd one! I had no clue any of this was going on. I'm not subbed to her nor watch her videos although I have seen a few before. I'm at a loss for words. Just shocked really...


----------



## DrC (Aug 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> No, that thread was too long.  I need to know the butt plug story




The wife (or the grandmother of the wife) came in and posted a text message where Taren texted her current baby daddy not to forget the butt plug.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2014)

DrC said:


> The wife (or the grandmother of the wife) came in and posted a text message where Taren texted her current baby daddy not to forget the butt plug.



I dont even have a proper gif for this o_o


----------



## DrC (Aug 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I dont even have a proper gif for this o_o



Here, let me help you:


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 10, 2014)

^^ LOL i just knocked my hooded dyer over laughing at that .gif


----------



## ronie (Aug 10, 2014)

English is my second language, so I often have to google some words/expressions used in the forum. That one really caught me off guard.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope the wife moves on and meets someone that loves her.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> I hope the wife moves on and meets someone that loves her.



Me to. She is a stronger woman than I am. To find out your husband of 7 years is not only cheating on you but got the mistress pregnant, then have the pregnant chick (Taren) slam the affair in your face and tell you to get over it, then have them flaunt themselves out in public and social media while he has still not PAYED FOR HIS SHARE OF THE DIVORCE! I would have been In jail for knocking her into the ground. You would think after three kids and two baby daddies now 4 kids 3 baby daddies no ring no lasting relationship she would have learned from her mistakes.  I really believe she has some deeply rooted self esteem issues. Pray for the children y'all. Despite the wreck her mother is these are our little black boys and girls. As a community we have got to do better and not condone this mess.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 11, 2014)

^^^
Why wait for him to pay. I would borrow money from a friend or family member to get out of that situation.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 11, 2014)

stupid question but if they (new york state)  took custody away from her cant the state take this baby too?  or.....how does that work?


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't believe she is asking for all of that money and hasn't even show and proved! We supposed to just give blindly because you have this "vision"? How bout you at least SHOW that you are actually working on this mega youtube video project, lol. Better yet, why doesn't she just get a job instead of expecting other Black women to support her.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> ^^^
> Why wait for him to pay. I would borrow money from a friend or family member to get out of that situation.



I'd pay for it and have the judge take his half out of his pay once done. Heck, I might even suck it up and take the lose. What's the lost cost of a divorce compared to the 7 years wasted.  I'd be blasting my mary j all the to the court house and back. 

I just cant with either of them. I'm usually one to put full blame on the married one for stepping out but Taren out did her self with this.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> stupid question but if they (new york state)  took custody away from her cant the state take this baby too?  or.....how does that work?



The state can but they usually only take that step when drugs are involved.  That's usually the only time I see it happen.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 11, 2014)

Well dang, I guess the title of this thread is very fitting.

I have nothing to add aside from being annoyed that one day we're talking about how we can get ourselves together as a community to get back black business straight and support one another and next we have two prominent people  in the black hair community(owner of Afroveda and now Taren) making bad business/life decisions and asking people for money and/or scamming them to "fix" something.


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 11, 2014)

Whaaaat!

She actually told the wife to get over it.......?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 11, 2014)

Suddenly, I don't feel so bad about my life...


----------



## SimJam (Aug 11, 2014)

$250 dalla for a phone call !!!!!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 11, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Well dang, I guess the title of this thread is very fitting.
> 
> I have nothing to add aside from being annoyed that one day we're talking about how we can get ourselves together as a community to get back black business straight and support one another and next we have two prominent people  in the black hair community(owner of Afroveda and now Taren) making bad business/life decisions and asking people for money and/or scamming them to "fix" something.



Well the way I see it, we want _smart_ black businesses to thrive. I'm pretty sure that in other communities they don't throw money at the ones who are known to be bad business people/scam artist. They support the ones with integrity and a plan. That way they are investing in the best possible people. Those are the businesses that thrive and in return keep money in their community.

As a community, we don't have a lot of business strength as it is. I for one, want to invest the little money I have into black businesses who show they know what they're doing. True everyone makes mistakes and has setbacks. But the true entrepreneurs learn from their mistakes while the others just keep their hand out hoping that we'll be like "Well he/she's black so we should help them out" even though they have learned nothing.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 11, 2014)

If yall want to support progressive black entrepreneurship in the arts and film making then support someone like Issa Rae (awkward black girl of youtube)

that there has several entertaining skits and shorts worth funding .... and they don't beg (though they do sometimes have a support fund link at the end of their vids), they let their work speak for itself


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just want to know how all the info about her and this married man and her approaching his wife was confirmed?  I am not saying that it didn't happen but I am curious.  I do remember watchign a few of her videos a while back, before she did the BC when she used to complain about her curl pattern a lot.....for attention.  And I remember her mentioning her kids and stuff but since I heard nothing... This all explains why...SMDH


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Aug 11, 2014)

AREYA sounds like an STI (or medication).


----------



## greenbees (Aug 11, 2014)

She "needs" $80,000? Um, how bout no. She better go back to selling those t-shirts or get a actual job. I feel like she keeps getting bolder with her little projects as time goes on....

And I read the gifts that donate get it you donate, like donating $50 gets you a postcard from her. Like, really?


----------



## Lucie (Aug 11, 2014)

*Clears throat* Ahem! 

I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.

ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com


----------



## RockRideTrue (Aug 11, 2014)

westNDNbeauty said:


> For those of you that are in the business of donating to YouTube channels, this girly (who's never been involved in any controversy) could use your help. Ijs
> 
> bitly.com/getwellmeechy


*For emphasis
*​


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 11, 2014)

@Lucie  

Oranges though? Yo ole cheap behind could have offered other fruits with a higher vitamin c content like Camu Camu, Aronia Berry or Acerola cherries. That's the least you could do considering you are asking for a cool 7 mil. You need to do better and so does Taren.


While yall are at it here's my pinterest and I'll add my amazon and etsy wishlists in a few. I accept all items on each and please ship UPS OR USPS

http://www.pinterest.com/jaydanyelle/

As a gift you will get loud, resounding thanks yous










Lucie said:


> *Clears throat* Ahem!
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lucie (Aug 11, 2014)

southerncitygirl, girl bye! LOL! You mad or nah?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Lucie aka Jerrycita

Yes, i am mad at your cheapness....


----------



## chocolatethai (Aug 11, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> stupid question but if they (new york state)  took custody away from her cant the state take this baby too?  or.....how does that work?



I don't have any facts to back this up, just read it on LSA but they are speculating that this is the reason behind her recent move to jersey. Taren posted on Instagram that they were leaving Brooklyn and moving to New Jersey and the LSA ladies said that the move was probably cuz New York State would take the new born since the three other kids have already been taken out of her custody and she has failed multiple psychological exam, again hear say,  they are also speculating that this $80,000 is for house/ new baby expenses


----------



## RockRideTrue (Aug 11, 2014)

Skimmed LSA, and all I got to say is...There was a reason I was always *#TeamKimmayTube*


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 11, 2014)

I didnt know Taren was like this!!! I read up on her on LSA as well and im shocked. She seems so well put together in her videos. This is a shame.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 11, 2014)

chocolatethai said:


> I don't have any facts to back this up, just read it on LSA but they are speculating that this is the reason behind her recent move to jersey. Taren posted on Instagram that they were leaving Brooklyn and moving to New Jersey and the LSA ladies said that the move was probably cuz New York State would take the new born since the three other kids have already been taken out of her custody and she has failed multiple psychological exam, again hear say,  they are also speculating that this $80,000 is for house/ new baby expenses




Yikes!! This does seem like a Bey and Jay on the run type deal. Almost your due date and you packing up moving to another state. I know NJ is close but that could be really stressful unless you just had no other choice. It id also being said that the possibility of this child being taken away might happen as well.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 11, 2014)

This has gone beyond hair. The venture is not hair related. Shouldn't this be in OT. People can decide if they want to donate. The rest of the salacious gossip belongs in OT. Butt plugs what does that have to do with anything. Plus no one seems to really have receipts beyond what someone said. 

No I don't follow Taren. Don't plan to donate. Don't agree with her and the guy cheating.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'd pay for it and have the judge take his half out of his pay once done. Heck, I might even suck it up and take the lose. What's the lost cost of a divorce compared to the 7 years wasted.  I'd be blasting my mary j all the to the court house and back.
> 
> I just cant with either of them. I'm usually one to put full blame on the married one for stepping out but Taren out did her self with this.



I paid $350 for my divorce, he wouldn't pay, it was well worth the money spent!  Feels just like heaven & a sunny day!!!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Aug 11, 2014)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> AREYA sounds like an STI (or medication).



she used that name to attract ateya followers.  Ateya was really popular at the time.  it was no coincidence that the name of her channel only had one letter difference. 

areyaa vs ateyaa


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 11, 2014)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> AREYA sounds like an STI (or medication).


I can't even understand how to pronounce it.

Is it like aria?  Like area?  Like "are ya"?


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 11, 2014)

Lucie said:


> *Clears throat* Ahem!
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com


Lmbo!

That website name tho!


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 12, 2014)

Lucie said:


> *Clears throat* Ahem!
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com



I can't with you Lucie!  I seriously can't.  Oranges though?


----------



## Lucie (Aug 12, 2014)

Mai Tai said:


> I can't with you @Lucie! I seriously can't. Oranges though?


 Mai Tai, I was eating one when I wrote the post. LOL!


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 12, 2014)

edited. already explained.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, shes up to $293. That's all I really care about. I need to see how much money this is going to bring it.

 It's kind of telling though that so far she only has $293.  The event with all of the pictures a few days ago and yet no one has offered up any money? Hmm...


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 12, 2014)

293 dollars will buy a boatload of baby wipes.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 12, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Well, shes up to $293. That's all I really care about. I need to see how much money this is going to bring it.  It's kind of telling though that so far she only has $293.  The event with all of the pictures a few days ago and yet no one has offered up any money? Hmm...



That's a good point. I mean, Dicky, from Hair Rules could offer up a huge chunk to her with the money he's making.?Though they don't strike me as "friends". More like business partners in some of her other ventures. I'm sure he got a nice big cut from the hair tours he did with her.


----------



## mscurly (Aug 12, 2014)

RockRideTrue said:


> Skimmed LSA, and all I got to say is...There was a reason I was always *#TeamKimmayTube*



Folks were dragging kimmaytube name through the mud over her attitude but say what you want she didn't ask ANYBODY for money to back her haircare business. 

I bet she is quietly laughing her arse somewhere at all of this.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 12, 2014)

mscurly said:


> Folks were dragging kimmaytube name through the mud over her attitude but say what you want she didn't ask ANYBODY for money to back her haircare business.  I bet she is quietly laughing her arse somewhere at all of this.



Yep , I think that whole thing was shady from Taren. Kimmy was right all along...


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 12, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Well dang, I guess the title of this thread is very fitting.
> 
> I have nothing to add aside from being annoyed that one day we're talking about how we can get ourselves together as a community to get back black business straight and support one another and next we have two prominent people  in the black hair community(owner of Afroveda and now Taren) making bad business/life decisions and asking people for money and/or scamming them to "fix" something.



What's the story on Afroveda?  Everytime I try to search threads on my phone now it searches Google instead of the forum.  I've never had that problem before. 

Is Taren a member here?




Lucie said:


> *Clears throat* Ahem!
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com



  #dead#



southerncitygirl said:


> @Lucie
> 
> Oranges though? Yo ole cheap behind could have offered other fruits with a higher vitamin c content like Camu Camu, Aronia Berry or Acerola cherries. That's the least you could do considering you are asking for a cool 7 mil. You need to do better and so does Taren.
> 
> ...



Plus this....I coded again....LMAO



shawnyblazes said:


> Well, shes up to $293. That's all I really care about. I need to see how much money this is going to bring it.
> 
> It's kind of telling though that so far she only has $293.  The event with all of the pictures a few days ago and yet no one has offered up any money? Hmm...



If all this tea keeps spilling all over the place she probably won't end up getting a lot.  She mitht be thinking it's better than nothing at this point though.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 12, 2014)

The ladies over at LSA are dragging Taren through the DIRT child.

She's been deleting comments on instagram of folks asking for a business plan, and blocking people who say anything other than "Congrats!" or "Go girl!"

I have to agree with a lot of the sentiments that outline her lack of a well thought out business plan. Even if her investers are everyday women, they deserve to be informed on exactly how the money will be spent. She's been asking people to "be patient" and telling folks that she will "highlight" or "roll out" her business plan eventually. 

She's hustling all the way backwards. Have your stuff together first and stop talking circles aroung these everyday women in hopes that they'll invest blindly.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 12, 2014)

Mai Tai said:


> The ladies over at LSA are dragging Taren through the DIRT child.
> 
> She's been deleting comments on instagram of folks asking for a business plan, and blocking people who say anything other than "Congrats!" or "Go girl!"
> 
> ...



It is BRUTAL over there. I almost feel bad for her.

And what's up with these two Big Hair Girls. Does anybody follow these women?  Its just weird LOL and they look so ... old.  Like Boy George with really dry hair.

http://bighairgirls.com/gallery/bhg-photo-gallery/


----------



## DrC (Aug 12, 2014)

I donated to Lucie. Thanks for the box of oranges.


----------



## mscurly (Aug 12, 2014)

DrC said:


> I donated to Lucie. Thanks for the box of oranges.



I wish lhcf had the laugh button like lsa


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 12, 2014)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> she used that name to attract ateya followers.  Ateya was really popular at the time.  it was no coincidence that the name of her channel only had one letter difference.
> 
> areyaa vs ateyaa



Areya was actually the name of a website she developed years ago.  It stood for 

*A*lways
*R*eveal
*E*verything
*Y*ou
*A*re

That whole _reveal and release_ video series on her Youtube channel stemmed from that notion.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 12, 2014)

ummm so I should be doing the people dem work BUT ......

there is a petition for Unilever to revoke sponsorship of Taren Guy 


https://www.change.org/petitions/unilever-revocation-of-sponsorship-of-youtube-natural-hair-guru-taren-guy

Do you think this is going a little too far?

Do we think that all the people on wheeties boxes are pure as the driven snow ?

Do we think that all the clothes and electronics and food and perfumes and jewellery and cars we buy are produced sourced by ethical means?

True shes turned out to be NOT what we would want our young girls to emulate but really !!!! This is boxing food out of the poor unborn child's mouth

the less money she got coming in is the more she gonna be trying to do desperate things to get it.

she gonna be back to staying plastered on drug dealers and possibly turning tricks again (so I read on LSA) for the salvation of this ladys pokie ... please ... this is going too far !!! #savetarenspokie


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 12, 2014)

DrC said:


> I donated to Lucie. Thanks for the box of oranges.



Lol....are those lemons?  How much did you have to kick out for that?

I doubt those people that are donating to Taren's project will even get their "gifts" for donating.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 12, 2014)

SimJam said:


> ummm so I should be doing the people dem work BUT ......  there is a petition for Unilever to revoke sponsorship of Taren Guy  https://www.change.org/petitions/unilever-revocation-of-sponsorship-of-youtube-natural-hair-guru-taren-guy  Do you think this is going a little too far?  Do we think that all the people on wheeties boxes are pure as the driven snow ?  Do we think that all the clothes and electronics and food and perfumes and jewellery and cars we buy are produced sourced by ethical means?  True shes turned out to be NOT what we would want our young girls to emulate but really !!!! This is boxing food out of the poor unborn child's mouth  the less money she got coming in is the more she gonna be trying to do desperate things to get it.  she gonna be back to staying plastered on drug dealers and possibly turning tricks again (so I read on LSA) for the salvation of this ladys pokie ... please ... this is going too far !!! #savetarenspokie




TAREN IS NOT A CHILD. Though she has acted very much like one. She needs no more enablers. She has a degree (supposedly) she can get a job like the rest of us. Also she has a baby daddy who keeps posting on the gram how he loves "getting lost with her"and how he settled for his wife who supported him so now he is miserable. Surely he will contribute to his own child's needs . No ones taking food from the baby, if finances are that bad she can breast feed for up to a year and add in solids after that. It's time out for black people excepting this kind of life as legit. Taren can get off YouTube and start a 9-5 like all the other hard working mothers out there. She insults the title. 


... I hope this was not sarcasm and I responded to it seriously.... If so please disregard.


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Aug 12, 2014)

westNDNbeauty said:


> Areya was actually the name of a website she developed years ago.  It stood for
> 
> *A*lways
> *R*eveal
> ...



and all of that was *after* Ateyaa first blew onto the scene.

curlytwirly06 I don't know if that poster was being sarcastic but there are plenty folks that share that sentiment. For some reason the thought of people being responsible for the choices that they make and reaping what they sow is seen as being "mean" or "a hater".


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Yep , I think that whole thing was shady from Taren. Kimmy was right all along...




can someone remind me of what happened btwn Taren and KimmayTube. I vaguely remember this. Did it also involve AfricanExport?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 12, 2014)

does anyone know whatever happened to her bff millana snow? she was always in taren's videos with her.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 12, 2014)

DrC said:


> I donated to Lucie. Thanks for the box of oranges.



She could have at least given you an old supermarket bag....lol...lmbo


----------



## Lucie (Aug 12, 2014)

DrC said:


> I donated to @Lucie. Thanks for the box of oranges.


 
DrC, any time boo! I am getting close to my goal. Just $6,999,997.50 to go!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 12, 2014)

crlsweetie912 said:


> She could have at least given you an old supermarket bag....lol...lmbo


 
crlsweetie912, I believe in recycling. She can store goodies in there when they are all done.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 post was entirely sarcastic


----------



## zora (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> TAREN IS NOT A CHILD. Though she has acted very much like one. She needs no more enablers. She has a degree (supposedly) she can get a job like the rest of us. Also she has a baby daddy who keeps posting on the gram how he loves "getting lost with her"and how he settled for his wife who supported him so now he is miserable. Surely he will contribute to his own child's needs . *No ones taking food from the baby, if finances are that bad she can breast feed for up to a year and add in solids after that*. It's time out for black people excepting this kind of life as legit. Taren can get off YouTube and start a 9-5 like all the other hard working mothers out there. She insults the title.
> 
> 
> ... I hope this was not sarcasm and I responded to it seriously.... If so please disregard.



  OMG!  You guys are killing me today.  I can't.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 12, 2014)

LaBelleLL http://www.curlynikkiforums.com/forum/naturally-curly-hair/general/8291-kimmaytube-s-twitter-rant/page13


----------



## Soratachi (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmm no.

/10char


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I went down to LSA and the grandmother who provided the original info on Mike and Taren (the screen caps of them texting each other talking about their sexual activities, wedding photos etc) is talking about the divorce and the "network". Careful strong language ahead:

*nanaof6
Y'all called so here I am ladies. 
What's this about settling? That's what trash always does!! Now the truth of that psycho's matter is he's still not paid off my god daughter what he owes NOR have they even had ONE COURT DATE concerning settling this matter. Here's the other truth, she was NOT going to settle for a good for nothing idiot who only wanted to sit on his *** and be served like a king and behave like the court Jester!! Come on son! No bills in his name, no contributions to the house. Just a user. SMGDH!!
So if his ****** *** is planning on being married, it'll be a looooonnnggg time from now. See it's this **** rat here that makes me wanna de-nut this louse! You cheat, ok so have many others but you leave an *** load of debt for your wife, get your THOT pregnant and sing this hoes praises to the world like my baby doesn’t exist??? I think NOT! He stays ready to try to tell a story. That's ok boo boo, wanna share a story? I have too many.

Now onto this "campaign" for a TV network. Sounds like a smash n grab scam to me. Where are your folks to donate? Why haven't they put up their own money up first?(Oh wait.. that would mean that had to HAVE money themselves right?) Do they know what it really takes to create a TV network? All this sounds like bills are piling up, baby's due, nobody has insurance so folks need a quick payday. This too shall definitely fail. Y’all go head and donate and then, come back to me because I’ve got this FABULOUS bridge that I’m trying to sell!! XOXO Nana*


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> *TAREN IS NOT A CHILD. Though she has acted very much like one.* She needs no more enablers. She has a degree (supposedly) she can get a job like the rest of us. Also she has a baby daddy who keeps posting on the gram how he loves "getting lost with her"and how he settled for his wife who supported him so now he is miserable. Surely he will contribute to his own child's needs . No ones taking food from the baby, if finances are that bad she can breast feed for up to a year and add in solids after that. It's time out for black people excepting this kind of life as legit. Taren can get off YouTube and start a 9-5 like all the other hard working mothers out there. She insults the title.
> 
> 
> ... I hope this was not sarcasm and I responded to it seriously.... If so please disregard.


The more I read about her situation, the more I feel like I'm watching an episode of 16 and Pregnant. How do you make the same mistake 3 soon to be 4 times? Isn't that the definition of insanity? A woman her age should be able to see around corners, "this isn't going to end well" said the blind man. And when her reality check comes (again), this situation will be everyone's fault but hers (again) with that pathetic "Forever the Victim" mentality. She will have learned nothing and find herself in the similar situation a fifth time, and that's a damn shame.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> So I went down to LSA and the grandmother who provided the original info on Mike and Taren (the screen caps of them texting each other talking about their sexual activities, wedding photos etc) is talking about the divorce and the "network". Careful strong language ahead:
> 
> nanaof6
> Y'all called so here I am ladies.
> ...



Nana be on it boy. I just wish the daughter (ex-wife) all the best. I feel bad for the children involved in this mess. Taren thinking this gone play out in their favor like it did for Leanne Rhymes and her boo hubby but ummmm I think not.

Eta- Leanne and her husband were both married to other people and found love with each other (or that's how they describe it). Divorced their significant others and married each other. Have been happy living in bliss ever since.


----------



## Petite One (Aug 12, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I need to listen to my gut more often. I unfollowed and unsubscribed from her prior to any of that crap happening. She rubbed me the wrong way and I had zero clue why lol.



I got the exact same vibe from her. I unsubscribed shortly after subbing also. No knowledge of her past, something just didn't feel right.


----------



## seddiieallure (Aug 12, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Girl, not only did she knowingly have an affair with a married man and is now pregnant with his baby and he has NOT filed for divorce, she has the gonads to approach his wife and say she really did not care about it because she and the cheating husband were soul mates. Yes you read that right. She also lost custody of all three of her kids because she abandoned them while she went out with a man and the two with autism were caught trying to ride a bus. She left an. 8,6, and 3 year old home alone for a man. It was not the first time. When the police came neighbors (my aunt included) told them how often Taren left the kids by themselves to go out at night and on dates with men.  She lost custody.  In her younger days Taren worked at a bar and stayed hugged up on all the local drug dealers. I have picture proof of all of this but I am not about to post it. As someone who has seen first hand how broken homes can effect a child, I  despise women like her. Then she wants to take her tail on YouTube and preach all this mumbo jumbo and cash in on it.



how do you know so much about somebody else's life?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 12, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> how do you know so much about somebody else's life?



Taren put her information out there.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 12, 2014)

What happen to the other business she was suppose to be apart of? I put that on her video because I want to know.


----------



## doriannc (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok. Who put this up? lol

http://tarenguyisafraud.blogspot.com


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 12, 2014)

doriannc said:


> Ok. Who put this up? lol
> 
> http://tarenguyisafraud.blogspot.com




HA! They make some really good points tho.


----------



## seddiieallure (Aug 12, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> Taren put her information out there.



ooh true, true


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 12, 2014)

Did you all see the funding account asking people for donations to get Taren's tubes tied.  Now that's kinda mean.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Aug 12, 2014)

I saw this on Taren's instagram. People are not taking her bull anymore. I personally don't care for Taren, she was too preachy for a hair channel. She needs to take notes from her other YT friends, stick with one topic or issue. She just needs to settle on one image, she's not the renaissance woman she thinks she is.


Sorry if the pic is too small.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 12, 2014)

lovemyhair247 said:


> I saw this on Taren's instagram. People are not taking her bull anymore. I personally don't care for Taren, she was too preachy for a hair channel. She needs to take notes from her other YT friends, stick with one topic or issue. She just needs to settle on one image, she's not the renaissance woman she thinks she is.
> 
> Sorry if the pic is too small.



On my phone and it's too small to read (I'm rarely ever able to see any pics). Can someone state what's it's saying.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 12, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> I think people are waking up


 





http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...6nSiCv_aeKLNsN3hJm1ZENVw&ust=1407975239747777


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Aug 12, 2014)

Idk if this is any better, I suck at screenshots.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 12, 2014)

kandiekj100

Taren asked: "What would you like to see more of in media today?"

Reply:

"More positive black women. 
Less THOTS. 
Less broken homes. 
Less unwed mothers having babies. 
More committed men and women. Less home wreckers. 
More respect for marriage. 
Less unfaithful men and even less women ready to jump on the 'd'. 
Less moms not taking care of their kids. 
No more women putting parties/traveling/hair/men before their kids. 
I want to see hard working, responsible, black women taking care of their families. 
I don't know if your channel is into that. 

Good question though."


----------



## traceedeebee (Aug 12, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...6nSiCv_aeKLNsN3hJm1ZENVw&ust=1407975239747777



This is exactly how I feel. I hope Taren's children, or her children's friends never Google her. All of this is just embarrassing.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 12, 2014)

doriannc said:


> Ok. Who put this up? lol
> 
> http://tarenguyisafraud.blogspot.com



Very good points. Not sure how I feel about people making an entire blog just to track and criticize one person's every move. But at least the points the author makes are good and not just straight vitriol.



Mai Tai said:


> Did you all see the funding account asking people for donations to get Taren's tubes tied.  Now that's kinda mean.



I know this is probably a joke, but that's going too far. People need to stick to criticisms and not vicious attacks.



lovemyhair247 said:


> Idk if this is any better, I suck at screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 272703



And that screenshot is on point. Two thumbs up to whoever posted that comment. In an age where black women are continuously made to be seen as baby mommas who care more about the D/Hair/Clubs than their children, we need more positive images. Out of all the natural hair bloggers/vloggers out there, *why promote the one who represents the very stereotypes others work so hard to disprove and defy?*


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 12, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> kandiekj100
> 
> Taren asked: "What would you like to see more of in media today?"
> 
> ...



Damn......


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mai Tai said:


> Damn......




Oh my..... Somebody is not having it today!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Aug 12, 2014)

doriannc said:


> Ok. Who put this up? lol
> 
> http://tarenguyisafraud.blogspot.com



Someone has way too much free time.  that effort could have been used toward something else.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 12, 2014)

Lucie said:


> *Clears throat* Ahem!
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to make my Pinterest a reality. I am asking for $7,000,000. Seven is my lucky number and I deserve it. I will add the link when my site is up. All of the big donors will get special mentions and a box of Florida oranges. Vitamin C is important. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA: www.dollasmakelucieholla.com


  damn Lucie you gave me a good laugh.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 12, 2014)

SimJam said:


> ummm so I should be doing the people dem work BUT ......
> 
> there is a petition for Unilever to revoke sponsorship of Taren Guy
> 
> ...


 
I really couldn't help but laugh, its sad though


----------



## tomnikids3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Petite One said:


> I got the exact same vibe from her. I unsubscribed shortly after subbing also. No knowledge of her past, something just didn't feel right.



I have unsubscribed from her as well, i don't like when something raises my antenna making me suspicious.  Plenty of other ethical Youtuber's out there that are not self serving out for themselves.


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 13, 2014)

All I typed was "Taren Guy"


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 13, 2014)

AppleSeed

Chiiiillleee!!! Just Messy! Being mixed, light skinned & good hurred takes you far in this world. Even if you have a trout/yukmouth and no moral compass, folks will STAN for ya. How can I be down?


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I got blocked from her IG 
Lol


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Adiatasha whatchu say chile?!


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 13, 2014)

The goal is to say something really nasty, but it be so subtle that she doesn't delete it. Like posting #stp. Which stands for #savetarenspokie. We will all giggle and she won't delete it.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 13, 2014)

LadyRaider said:


> The goal is to say something really nasty, but it be so subtle that she doesn't delete it. Like posting #stp. Which stands for #savetarenspokie. We will all giggle and she won't delete it.


 
do we have to actually be following her to comment?

Im not that bored to follow her just to #stp lol though that hashtag was funny to me when I wrote it 

Man its just sad, if its true about her past possibly turning tricks, Ive seen so many misguided ladies/girls (back in the day) that ended up sloring sake of wanting material things and didn't even realize it


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2014)

LadyRaider said:


> The goal is to say something really nasty, but it be so subtle that she doesn't delete it. Like posting #stp. Which stands for #savetarenspokie. We will all giggle and she won't delete it.



We're saving her WHAT?!!!!!!!


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 13, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> Adiatasha whatchu say chile?!



I responded to this 



I just laughed and laughed (with emojis)
And got blocked


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, so I had no idea that Taren was a correspondent on some news show about the issue with natural hair in the military.

All of the African American women in the military that are more than qualified to speak on that matter, and they picked Taren?

Ok...NOW I'm mad.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 13, 2014)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Ok, so I had no idea that Taren was a correspondent on some news show about the issue with natural hair in the military.
> 
> All of the African American women in the military that are more than qualified to speak on that matter, and they picked Taren?
> 
> Ok...NOW I'm mad.



Of coruse they did. She "fits" the black woman mold they wanted. Lets not mention that Taren is not really a guru. She stays damaging and cutting and coloring her hair. Her hair really looks dry to me. She never offers any good advice. Just product reviews and hair coloring. Nap has offered more in the way of info on natural hair than Taren has by far.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 13, 2014)

really? is the word pokie just known in Jamaica as a term for the vajayjay?


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 13, 2014)

SimJam said:


> really? is the word pokie just known in Jamaica as a term for the vajayjay?



I've never heard of it referred to as a "pokie", but I think it sounds cute, and just knew what you were talking about.   My grandma, called it a"bird" not sure why? Lol


----------



## Willow00 (Aug 13, 2014)

^The women in my family refer to it as the cookie or teacup.

Don't let anyone take that cookie! Don't let anyone dip in that teacup!


----------



## Nayna (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol.  My mother says "cous cous" and my aunt says "nannie" in reference to the v. 

Anyway I been stopped following Taren not to long before the Kim drama. She rubs me the wrong way. When she was doing that salon series she came to my old job.  She was so shocked to hear that someone could be in the natural hair business for so long and kept going on about how she had never heard of my boss. It was just rude.  I also generally unfollow youtubers and internet famous people that ask for money for odd things.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nayna said:


> Lol.  My mother says "cous cous" and my aunt says "nannie" in reference to the v.  Anyway I been stopped following Taren not to long before the Kim drama. She rubs me the wrong way. When she was doing that salon series she came to my old job.  She was so shocked to hear that someone could be in the natural hair business for so long and kept going on about how she had never heard of my boss. It was just rude.  I also generally unfollow youtubers and internet famous people that ask for money for odd things.




What kind of woman did she strike you as? I'm curious. Was she filming at the time? How rude was she to your boss? What did she mean by the natural hair business?


----------



## *CherryPie* (Aug 13, 2014)

Folks need to quit lying.  Somebody on there said " Ain't she the one that had like 4 kids with like 6 dudes?".   How in the heck do you have 4 kids with 6 dudes?  2 of those dudes would've had to have been lied to.

They are making up ish.



s2fast4ya said:


> Here you go guys... its reallly longg. Weekend is here though... lol
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=655405


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 14, 2014)

*CherryPie* said:


> Folks need to quit lying.  Somebody on there said " Ain't she the one that had like 4 kids with like 6 dudes?".   How in the heck do you have 4 kids with 6 dudes?  2 of those dudes would've had to have been lied to.
> 
> They are making up ish.



Of course you can't have 4 kids by 6 dudes Cherrypie.  I think it was a way to express that she has a ton of baby daddies.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 14, 2014)

My mom called it a cooter. And when I became a professor, the textbook for one of my classes was by an author named, Cooter. So I called it the Cooter book. I think some of my students had the same kind of mom and they'd giggle. And some of them were clueless.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2014)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Ok, so I had no idea that Taren was a correspondent on some news show about the issue with natural hair in the military.
> 
> All of the African American women in the military that are more than qualified to speak on that matter, and they picked Taren?
> 
> Ok...NOW I'm mad.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 14, 2014)

So taren was/maybe has been a hooker? This is going to sound awful but years ago I thought something looked "off" about her in just that way. I should listen to my intuitions about people I guess


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 14, 2014)

..........


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 14, 2014)

> I've never heard of it referred to as a "pokie", but I think it sounds cute, and just knew what you were talking about. My grandma, called it a"bird" not sure why? Lol





> Lol. My mother says "cous cous" and my aunt says "nannie" in reference to the v.





> Don't let anyone take that cookie! Don't let anyone dip in that teacup!



I've heard it referred to as "coochie" I hate that. I call it Betty.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 14, 2014)

SoopremeBeing said:


> I've heard it referred to as "coochie" I hate that. I call it Betty.



I call it "danger zone" LOL


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 14, 2014)

If Taren wants money for a business venture why can't she get a loan or a job. I wonder has that idea ever crossed her mind. Probably not. I mean why do things the old fashioned way when you can take advantage of gullible, naive, youtubers who want to buy into the idea of "sistas doing big things". Because that is all Taren and alot of folks on the internet and in the entertainment industry do. Taking advantage of people by playing into the belief that "we" should help each other get ahead or "we" should support a sista or brotha who is trying to move up in life. Yea, right. Hard work builds character and from some of the tea spilled about Taren she doesn't know a thing about hard work and even less about character.


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 14, 2014)

SoopremeBeing said:


> I've heard it referred to as "coochie" I hate that. I call it Betty.


  My sisters and I call it sushi. Damn near died laughing when we heard the same thing on sex and the city. Lol.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 14, 2014)

knt1229 said:


> If Taren wants money for a business venture why can't she get a loan or a job. I wonder has that idea ever crossed her mind. Probably not. I mean why do things the old fashioned way when you can take advantage of gullible, naive, youtubers who want to buy into the idea of "sistas doing big things". Because that is all Taren and alot of folks on the internet and in the entertainment industry do. Taking advantage of people by playing into the belief that "we" should help each other get ahead or "we" should support a sista or brotha who is trying to move up in life. Yea, right. Hard work builds character and from some of the tea spilled about Taren she doesn't know a thing about hard work and even less about character.



Another reason why this riles me up so. She is literally pimping out the "Black hair movement". You see the things she writes and its all this fake,pretentious philosophical "Look at me I'm conscience crap". Its like she pulled a card directly from MOPTOP Mavens playbook. If anybody recalls she acted the same way and did some of the same things. When things went south come to find out for all her talk she was a video "lady" and was a negligent mother and stayed trying push up on pseduo-celebs for fame. She made false businesses and stole thousands of dollars and then faked a miscarriage. Have you seen moptops instagram now? She is the exact opposite of everything she was trying to preach when she was down for the sistas and natural hair.She recently got her chest done and a nose job. She posted how she was hanging with the rockets and hugged up on one of the players. She stays posted in LA trying to move up. She also does not spend much time with her child who lives with the father and is always posting on how she is traveling the world with different men who "treated her". But we were so seduced by long "good hair" and a pretty face to see her true character. Sound like anyone?


----------



## zora (Aug 14, 2014)

Has Taren made any videos since her plea for cash?


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 14, 2014)

zora said:


> Has Taren made any videos since her plea for cash?



No.

Im surprised, my comment is still on her video!! I guess shes hasnt seen it yet.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 14, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> What kind of woman did she strike you as? I'm curious. Was she filming at the time? How rude was she to your boss? What did she mean by the natural hair business?



My former boss is older. Somewhere in her 50's. She had been doing natural hair for over 30 years and helped create the natural hair license. Taren didn't know anything about that stuff and instead of just learning more about it or her exact role in it she implied that since she didn't know my boss she probably isn't known in the natural hair community in Brooklyn. Silly stuff. I had already stopped following her on social media at that point. I just saw no point.  This was during the holiday hair series. I keep confusing it with her salon series.  My boss was pretty cool about it but the other stylists were not pleased lmao. I wasn't there that particular day which is so random. 

My former boss was recruited by Shea moisture. They seemed to know who she was so go figure.  She also created a cosmetology book that is used in natural hair care.


----------



## DayStar (Aug 14, 2014)

I cant believe she is at 300 +.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 14, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Another reason why this riles me up so. She is literally pimping out the "Black hair movement". You see the things she writes and its all this fake,pretentious philosophical "Look at me I'm conscience crap". Its like she pulled a card directly from MOPTOP Mavens playbook. If anybody recalls she acted the same way and did some of the same things. When things went south come to find out for all her talk she was a video "lady" and was a negligent mother and stayed trying push up on pseduo-celebs for fame. She made false businesses and stole thousands of dollars and then faked a miscarriage. Have you seen moptops instagram now? She is the exact opposite of everything she was trying to preach when she was down for the sistas and natural hair.She recently got her chest done and a nose job. She posted how she was hanging with the rockets and hugged up on one of the players. She stays posted in LA trying to move up. She also does not spend much time with her child who lives with the father and is always posting on how she is traveling the world with different men who "treated her". But we were so seduced by long "good hair" and a pretty face to see her true character. Sound like anyone?



Moptop got s nose job? I noticed her boobs look a little bigger but I haven't seen that other stuff on her IG.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2014)

DayStar said:


> I cant believe she is at 300 +.



NOOO! I need to get one of these damn fund me accts! I could use $300+!  H3LL I could use $50! I need some more CD hair butter!!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 15, 2014)

DayStar said:


> I cant believe she is at 300 +.



hahaha I am sure she is pissed about this though. She hasn't even raised 1% of what she is asking. The 300 might buy some pampers and milk for awhile.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 15, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> hahaha I am sure she is pissed about this though. She hasn't even raised 1% of what she is asking. The 300 might buy some pampers and milk for awhile.



That's a bag full of delicious products from Target!  
Or 299 cheeseburgers if you want to feed hungry kids LOL


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 15, 2014)

DayStar said:


> I cant believe she is at 300 +.



Fools are still parting with their money? No business plan to see, no sketches or concepts... Just her 'word' knowing her other ventures have already failed?


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 15, 2014)

How can you disconnect for a whole weekend when you're suppose to be in the middle of a fundraiser? Like, people spend the whole weekend on social media!

Anyone else thinks she's going to call it quits the end of next week?


----------



## Nayna (Aug 15, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> How can you disconnect for a whole weekend when you're suppose to be in the middle of a fundraiser? Like, people spend the whole weekend on social media!
> 
> *Anyone else thinks she's going to call it quits the end of next week?*



Nah.  Any dollar counts.  She will keep it going until September because getting money is the goal.  Whether it's 80k or even 2k it's more than what she already has.  If she drops her little in between videos it might stir up some more donations because then it would seem like she has a solid plan.  

She's not done with her get rich quick schemes.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 15, 2014)

If she doesnt make her goal, she is going to keep the money or if she does make it she is going to act like the project fell through. Either way, nothing is going to happen with this. I have no faith in Taren.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 15, 2014)

Only $343 so far.  I guess people are on to her scam.

I'm almost certain that Areya was her electricity website name when she was trying to get people to switch energy providers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8tEy6hJqmQ

Being the Other Woman

Published on Feb 28, 2011
Follow my BLOG at http://[U]_*Areyaa.com*_[/U]


----------



## BonBon (Aug 15, 2014)

SimJam said:


> really? is the word pokie just known in Jamaica as a term for the vajayjay?



 Yes it is.  Pokey


----------



## DrC (Aug 15, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I responded to this
> 
> View attachment 272773
> 
> ...




Adiatasha

CrispitycracklycrunchieFro was your username on there? You really posted  that response?  You troll.  I am so dying!!!


----------



## SimJam (Aug 15, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> *I'm almost certain that Areya was her electricity website name when she was trying to get people to switch energy providers*.


 
nah sah whooooieee


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 15, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Only $343 so far.  I guess people are on to her scam.  I'm almost certain that Areya was her electricity website name when she was trying to get people to switch energy providers.



OMG YES!!! You are right. I remember that now that you mention it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 15, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Only $343 so far.  I guess people are on to her scam.
> 
> I'm almost certain that Areya was her electricity website name when she was trying to get people to switch energy providers.



Say what now!?! Really??? An electronic company provider huh? Get out of here with that...I laughed so hard at this!


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 16, 2014)

OMG. The soon to be ex wife responded to someone who posted on her instagram asking her to share with LSA or LHCF the whole truth on mike and Taren and she responded. What a classy classy lady. Pic included of the response.

Her response: Reecie_1 : Thank you all very much for the support, I truly appreciate it. While I would love to comment it's in my best interest to refrain as I'm still in the process of my divorce. However, in due time I will be more than happy to answer any and all questions. Cheers to you and the ladies of LSA. We as women need to look out for one another so, again, I thank you.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 16, 2014)

lol at $353 of $80,000


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2014)

Naptural85 did that energy company thing too for a year I believe. Moved the family to Baltimore...I think. Went in under Taren. I believe she did one video about it and we didn't see much else. Makes me think it wasn't all Taren said it was.


----------



## Dreamer48 (Aug 16, 2014)

Back in 2011 Issa Rae went on kickstarter and requested $30,000 for Awkward Black Girl. She exceeded that goal by a little more than $20,000. Taren has the gall to request $80,000 for an unproven concept, and an undefined concept at that?!?! She must really believe her own hype to think any of this is okay.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 16, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> OMG. The soon to be ex wife responded to someone who posted on her instagram asking her to share with LSA or LHCF the whole truth on mike and Taren and she responded. What a classy classy lady. Pic included of the response.
> 
> Her response: Reecie_1 : Thank you all very much for the support, I truly appreciate it. While I would love to comment it's in my best interest to refrain as I'm still in the process of my divorce. *However, in due time I will be more than happy to answer any and all questions.* Cheers to you and the ladies of LSA. We as women need to look out for one another so, again, I thank you.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 16, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> OMG. The soon to be ex wife responded to someone who posted on her instagram asking her to share with LSA or LHCF the whole truth on mike and Taren and she responded. What a classy classy lady. Pic included of the response.
> 
> Her response: Reecie_1 : Thank you all very much for the support, I truly appreciate it. While I would love to comment it's in my best interest to refrain as I'm still in the process of my divorce. However, in due time I will be more than happy to answer any and all questions. Cheers to you and the ladies of LSA. We as women need to look out for one another so, again, I thank you.



Well at least we know now that there is at least some truth to what is being said about the situation for the people that had some doubts.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ii don't think response proves anything. I also think the ex- wife is posting in this thread to keep it going. 

Still not sure why this in the hair forum.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 16, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> Ii don't think response proves anything. I also think the ex- wife is posting in this thread to keep it going.
> 
> Still not sure why this in the hair forum.



Lol really?!!!


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 16, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> Ii don't think response proves anything. I also think the ex- wife is posting in this thread to keep it going.
> 
> Still not sure why this in the hair forum.



 

I believe it. To much truth to not believe. While there might be a misconception here or there I think this is very true. Taren and Mike did cheat on his wife. They were not divorced or separated. Taren knew he was married. Taren chose to get freaky with a married man. Taren was very rude to the wife and had no apologies. Wife is now filing for divorce. Taren is pregnant. Wife did not know Mike was cheating till she found texts and subsequent pregnancy. Taren said in her vlog that she is no longer ashamed and life "is what it is". Look up her vlog for when she and mike went on vacation. Its somewhere in the middle.


----------



## DoDo (Aug 16, 2014)

post deleted


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am not saying they are not in a relationship. 

I think some of the comments about the children bothered me.

I am more inclined to approve of Nicole Murphy's way of doing things. Move on and show that I believe in my worth not airing my dirty laundry.
That can cut both ways. If they ( Taren and this guy) stay together these people will all need to interact because of their children together (ex wife and the guy). How will this help? If he moves on from Taren will she e-expose the new person? If he comes back would she even want him anymore? All the venom against Taren will not save her marriage.

I also blame the married guy more. He knew he was married. It's his responsibility to remain faithful to his vows.

No offense to anyone just my opinion. 

Also this thread is not about hair so just thought it belonged in another forum.

I am glad the wife is moving on.  Best wishes for her emotional and financial recovery.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 16, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> Ii don't think response proves anything. I also think the ex- wife is posting in this thread to keep it going.  Still not sure why this in the hair forum.



But this is what you said. The current wife's post doesn't say anything about the children but in fact that the guy is still married.

P.S. The current wife doesn't have kids with him. once the divorce is final, she is a free woman.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sprinkl3s u probably meant to quote my other post. But I didn't say the wife said anything about the kids. I meant comments made in this thread. 

Also great no kids. It will be even easier for her to move on.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 16, 2014)

Rain20 said:


> Sprinkl3s u probably meant to quote my other post. But I didn't say the wife said anything about the kids. I meant comments made in this thread.  Also great no kids. It will be even easier for her to move on.



No I quoted the right one. I wanted to compare what you actually wrote to the clarification. I agree with you that the wife's post doesn't prove anything about the kids but your original post said it proves nothing. Some people were still not buying into the fact that Taren was being messy with a married man. Well now that has been proven.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sprinkl3s My comment was in reference to things said about the children. 

However in my other post I mention that I do believe Taren and the guy are in a relationship. 

Wasn't sure u were directing ur comments directly to me.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 16, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I believe it. To much truth to not believe. While there might be a misconception here or there I think this is very true. Taren and Mike did cheat on his wife. They were not divorced or separated. Taren knew he was married. Taren chose to get freaky with a married man. Taren was very rude to the wife and had no apologies. Wife is now filing for divorce. Taren is pregnant. Wife did not know Mike was cheating till she found texts and subsequent pregnancy. Taren said in her vlog that she is no longer ashamed and life "is what it is". Look up her vlog for when she and mike went on vacation. Its somewhere in the middle.



I think you're the suspected ex wife


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 16, 2014)

Arlana said:


> I think you're the suspected ex wife



ROTFL. yeah, no. Check my history. I have posted to many pictures of myself and tidbits of my personal life to be her. I am not, but I do support her and women like her. I have seen this scenario play out to many times and hurt to many people not to. If i;m the ex then your Taren


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 16, 2014)

I AM THE EX!!! 





I kid


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 17, 2014)

DrC said:


> Adiatasha  CrispitycracklycrunchieFro was your username on there? You really posted  that response?  You troll.  I am so dying!!!



DrC

Nah I'm not crispycrackley .  I responded to the comment that that user left. I ain't THAT messy lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I AM THE EX!!!   I kid



Congratulations!! You just dodged a bullet


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 18, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Congratulations!! You just dodged a bullet



Yay! I get a cookie ^_^


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is she using Indiegogo instead of Kickstarter?

She is still at $353 . oh boy.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 18, 2014)

This is interesting http://crowdfundingdojo.com/articles/kickstarter-vs-indiegogo-choosing-your-crowdfunding-platform

Maybe she didn't want the "all or nothing" funding...


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 18, 2014)

Her hair was really pretty here. Old vid...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgmyaZpPd40&list=UU3QOklSQ4dsT0anNphOesuQ

I don't get why nowadays she wears it in that style that isnt flattering to her.
her curls use to be so nice.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 18, 2014)

...............


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 18, 2014)

Arlana said:


> This is interesting http://crowdfundingdojo.com/articles/kickstarter-vs-indiegogo-choosing-your-crowdfunding-platform
> 
> Maybe she didn't want the "all or nothing" funding...



Pretty sure that's exactly why she went this route. Any monies for her pookie is better than none.

I need to stop being lazy and make me one of these!


----------



## SimJam (Aug 18, 2014)

Dreamer48 said:


> Back in 2011 Issa Rae went on kickstarter and requested $30,000 for Awkward Black Girl. She exceeded that goal by a little more than $20,000. Taren has the gall to request $80,000 for an unproven concept, and an undefined concept at that?!?! She must really believe her own hype to think any of this is okay.


 
see I didn't even remember this about Issa Rae ... I do remember there was a time when they had a donate button though

BUT they were already producing really good skits on YT so ppl could see what they were going into.

Why Taren couldn't have used some of her YT money like so many other popular YTers and buy couple lights and those white umbrellas to produce some of that "great content" on Yt and get people to see what shes offering first?

see because crooks don't belee in hard work and dedication


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 18, 2014)

Arlana said:


> Her hair was really pretty here. Old vid... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgmyaZpPd40&list=UU3QOklSQ4dsT0anNphOesuQ  I don't get why nowadays she wears it in that style that isnt flattering to her. her curls use to be so nice.



Because she saw how much attention big hair was getting vs longer. I think she got more kinky haired followers when she started wearing it in a fro. Big hair sells and she wanted to look the part when people stopped drooling over bone straight hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 19, 2014)

She is back with another vid, giving more info in regards to budget for the network

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuDQwD_608


This is the supposed budget, which I call BS on cause we know it takes more $$$ than this:

Budget Breakdown: Areya TV Budget

* Retainer fees and rent fees count as recurring expenses over the course of 12 months for 2015

Studio (Creative Space) $9,600 *
$800 rent per month 1 year lease


Equipment $10,000
3 Cameras & 3 lens types
Lighting
Audio (2 Handheld mics, 3 Lavalier mics, 2 boom mics)

Production $8,000
Director
Shooters
Editor

Web Design / Web Maintenance $3,000

Business Affairs / Legal $24,000 *
$2000 per month retainer fee

Marketing / Ad Sales $14,400 *
$1200 per month retainer fee




Public Relations $12,000 *
$1000 per month retainer fee


* Executive team - Will only collect profit from business revenue


Total Budget for:

12 months | $81,000

Any amount raised helps of course but this goal of 80K is to make sure we can sustain the platform for at least one year (2015) to focus on creating new content.

Please click here to support and get more info on the Meechy medical expense fund: http://tinyurl.com/GetWellMeechy

Look out for more updates on Areya TV as we continue to grow the campaign!
Instagram http://instagram.com/areyatv

Facebook http://facebook.com/areyatv


----------



## Lucie (Aug 19, 2014)

Only positive comments on this new vid, huh? Her delete game must be strong.

The studio is only $800 per month? Where?


----------



## thickness (Aug 19, 2014)

She's in desperation mode......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 19, 2014)

She must have thought she would have way more by money now. Well.. $353 is something ,lol.


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Aug 19, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> She is back with another vid, giving more info in regards to budget for the network
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWuDQwD_608
> 
> ...



Thanks for listing I didn't want to watch and give her a click. I agree now she's just making **** up. Studio quality camera's alone would cost more than $10K.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Aug 19, 2014)

I watched the video and I agree on some things that she is saying. Failing is very normal when starting your own business and it does take time to find your sweet spot. HOWEVER, if you decide to jump on every idea that comes in your head and expose it to your fan base and it fails over and over again you have to expect and understand that your brand and audience suffers. We don't believe you anymore! Every fail you make public puts more and more cracks in your foundation so by time you find your "sweet spot" your audience is over it and you. That's why no one is donating. We've seen this from her time and time again.


If it's going to happen either way, they'll just wait. No sense in donating if you can do it regardless. She looks and sounds like a fool. Fail with your own money and no one will have anything to say. Heck, you'll be more of an inspiration in their eyes. But using other people's money for half shot ideas and ventures is an insult and a slap in the face to her many fans.

I hope you read this Taren. The respectable thing to do is pull the fundraiser, and have your own "dedicated team" invest their own money into this. Once you have content to offer for a whole year then maybe people will give. Your staff doesn't need to be paid, if they believe in your vision as much as you do they can pro bono. If not, well start looking at this laughable budget list and see what can be done without.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 19, 2014)

You can't rent a shoebox for $800 a month in NYC #byetaren  Where they do dat at?



Lucie said:


> Only positive comments on this new vid, huh? Her delete game must be strong.
> 
> The studio is only $800 per month? Where?



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nayna (Aug 19, 2014)

Let me find out Taren got herself a low income apartment!

This whole thing is a joke lol.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 19, 2014)

I cant believe this woman. I really cant. She hypes up her so called "business plan" and then comes up with this grocery list? This took her a year to come up with? I don't work in business and am in college for med school but even I know these costs are way off and unnecessary. Anyone check the youtube comments? Anyone asking legitimate questions respectfully is getting deleted. I asked a question and all I asked was if she could provide a more detailed plan - literally just like that- and she responded with I was overstepping my bounds and asking to much. Like really? She thinks she is to good to explain herself but wants 80k? It seems like she drank to much of her own kool-aid...
Also, where is Mike? She is pregnant with his child and VP of the "company" why is he letting Taren take all the heat, especially while shes pregnant? He is such a weak minded coward of a man. They both need to take a stadium of seats and figure themselves out for the sake of this child.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 19, 2014)

She's funny.  She really said she didn't want to "hit you guys with everything on the first day" when she asked for $80,000   So here is a a bit of detail with a "budget" since she only raised $379 since 8/7/14.

I doubt she knows anything about what's going on in Gaza.  She does not strike me as political in any form.

Even after video 2, I have no idea what Areya TV is about.
Aspirational content?  

She really should have just done some pilots or teasers for all of these aspirational television programs because she is rambling and making no sense.  I'm surprised that she even raised $379.


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 19, 2014)

So the money ppl donated to "Faces of Autism" went to pay for a website, bracelets and an accountant?erplexed  Excuse me for assuming that the money would have gone to helping kids with autism...silly me. Did ya'll see the way she said "Faces of Autism received _less _than 1k"? Like she was so disgusted. I bet her entitled behind expected thousands in donations. 

The t shirt line was supposedly a success but she didn't continue just because she didn't feel like it.erplexed

This chick has been enabled her entire life


----------



## Adiatasha (Aug 19, 2014)

Over 200k subscribers??? And only $379.

They ain't buying it

Lol


----------



## veesweets (Aug 20, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Over 200k subscribers??? And only $379.  They ain't buying it  Lol



All she needs is 50 cents from every subscriber. Still not gonna happen


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 20, 2014)

She's nuts if she thinks she's gonna be able to raise 80 grand. Especially if she only raised less than a grand for Faces of Autism, which seemed to be a more worthy cause, and people trusted her more at that time. She doesn't have enough subscribers to raise that kind of money. I didn't know she only had over 200k subscribers. If she's hoping to raise that kind of money she needs to have a million subscribers. I unsubbed to her channel anyway. Her vids no longer interested me.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 20, 2014)

veesweets said:


> All she needs is 50 cents from every subscriber. Still not gonna happen



And this is the mindset these people have. They think if even half of their subscribers just gives a dollar, then what is the harm in asking and they feel entitled. She said Areya TV is going to happen regardless so we shall see. 

I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 20, 2014)

Wondering why she doesn't get a loan. Dreams are never free, whether they be paid in money or something else. Back in the day, people used to put themselves at personal risk to fulfill their dreams. Now they want other people to be their safety net. 

I will save my donation money for people who need real help.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 20, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> And this is the mindset these people have. They think if even half of their subscribers just gives a dollar, then what is the harm in asking and they feel entitled. She said Areya TV is going to happen regardless so we shall see.
> 
> *I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha*



What the heck, man? This is getting shameful.  There are people out there that need food and shelter, why would in the world would I give money to someone so they can have a wedding? I don't know who that is, but she better discover the courthouse


----------



## PerkyBlackChick (Aug 20, 2014)

Fix it Jesus...

Here I am trying to live my life right and folk out here having babies by married men and having money just handed to them for things that will either happen and fall through or never come to fruition. I wish I had a hustlers heart sometimes lmao.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 20, 2014)

Hee Hee, 
I posted my gofundme for my "dream" on her video.  Hahahah.


----------



## Britt (Aug 20, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 20, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> Wondering why she doesn't get a loan. Dreams are never free, whether they be paid in money or something else. Back in the day, people used to put themselves at personal risk to fulfill their dreams. Now they want other people to be their safety net.
> 
> I will save my donation money for people who need real help.



This! I mean crowdsourcing is fine if *you already have a plan* and people can see your product. I don't mind giving to someone who has laid out a detailed plan and has shown some type of results (teasers, products, etc). Taren has nothing out there but an idea, and _lots of unfinished plans_.

I also don't mind giving to people in dire need (just lost a home, cancer, funeral expenses).

I think Taren has let her 200K subscriptions go to her head. She thinks her internet fame is proof enough that people should give to her cause. I'm astounded she made over $300 dollars after all of this hullabaloo. 



*Frisky* said:


> I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha



. . .

. . .What?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 20, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> What the heck, man? This is getting shameful.  There are people out there that need food and shelter, why would in the world would I give money to someone so they can have a wedding?* I don't know who that is, but she better discover the courthouse *




*Girl you betta get out my head....5 mins after reading this i'm still *


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 20, 2014)

The comments keep a smile on my face......never a boring day on LHCF.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 20, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> And this is the mindset these people have. They think if even half of their subscribers just gives a dollar, then what is the harm in asking and they feel entitled. She said Areya TV is going to happen regardless so we shall see.
> 
> I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha



She was asking for money for her THIRD wedding?   You aren't serious.  See... bye.  I'm done.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 20, 2014)

hahahahaha yes..at first she was asking for 6000 then she lowered it to 3500 then I guess she finally deleted it after she was getting dragged on her social media pages. She called herself cussing folks out about it.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 20, 2014)

I watched the video and Im still no more enlightened about what is gonna make areya TV so special and mind blowing !!!

Shes talking about the same things we see on every other talk show 
Some ppl feel dem haffi born big ... ... da fakk outta here.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 20, 2014)

PerkyBlackChick said:


> Fix it Jesus...
> 
> Here I am trying to live my life right and folk out here having babies by married men and having money just handed to them for things that will either happen and fall through or never come to fruition. I wish I had a hustlers heart sometimes lmao.



THATS HOW I FEEL! Like my mom raised me wrong for this generation cause I stay puzzled!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 20, 2014)

@Frisky

She lowered it from 80k?  n  I have to give it to her, though, she's got a great television personality.  Hopefully, someone mainstream will pick her up.  I could see her on BET, something like the Young Turks on YT etc.  She could legitimately make good money with that pretty smile of hers.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 20, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> @Frisky
> 
> She lowered it from 80k?  n  I have to give it to her, though, she's got a great television personality.  Hopefully, someone mainstream will pick her up.  I could see her on BET, something like the Young Turks on YT etc.  She could legitimately make good money with that pretty smile of hers.



I agree.

I can't dislike her. She's really charming .


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 20, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> And this is the mindset these people have. They think if even half of their subscribers just gives a dollar, then what is the harm in asking and they feel entitled. She said Areya TV is going to happen regardless so we shall see.
> 
> *I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha*


 
 

Girl...Please tell me that this f-ckery is still around somewere on the internet and that it hasn't been deleted.  Where was the thread on this???  Why wasn't I notified.  Lanks...screenshots...anything will suffice!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 20, 2014)

I've never heard of She'Kia Renea but this thread got me curious enough to look her up.

$6,000 gofundme dead link to remarry her first husband.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...dme.com/Shekiarenea+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

NSFW - Couples tag: http://youtu.be/xO0ZvuvMfuA
http://youtu.be/RKDXeDm4khw

Mai Tai
1QTPie
*Frisky*
KCcurly


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 20, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I've never heard of She'Kia Renea but this thread got me curious enough to look her up.
> 
> $6,000 gofundme dead link to remarry her first husband.
> 
> ...


 
Posting the contents of the link for those who don't feel like clicking.

"It is hard to believe that we have known one another 13 years. We married at 19 years old. A few months after we wed, I found out I was expecting our oldest daughter Janae. Sadly, our union didn't last very long. At the time our parents didn't agree with us marrying so young. We were basically forced to have our marriage annulled. 

Needless to say, it broke both of our hearts. We were best friends that were split up by force. I cried many nights over this. Soon after, I found out he had went off to the military and was devastated. I remarried a few years after & so did he. Yet, neither of our second marriages worked out. We somehow found a way to get past our hurts & became friends again.Today we are still really close. It wasn't an easy journey to get here. We both went through a phase of disliking one another. Some pretty hurtful things were said & done but that is all in the past. Today we are older, wiser, and he is my best friends. I think he knows me better than I know myself. 

We decided to remarry on Feburary 14th, 2015 and we need your help!!! *We would like to have a desination wedding* however, due to *the short time frame, and other issues, our money is looking kinda funny!* lol We are asking for donations of any size to help *bring our fairytail to life.* I want to leave by saying "What God has put together, no man can tear apart!" *He clearly created us for one another".*


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 20, 2014)

1. Bright much you aint got poop in yuh pants bout yuh want destination wedding......keep dreaming, better yet keep begging!

2. Your story sounds funny.......I just can't

3. They have the courthouse for people whose money is funny so find yourself the nearest one

4. Child you aint got family, how did you muster the courage to ask strangers to finance your wedding to a man who should be providing for you.

5. Since you both meant to be then you should find the money for your own wedding, ain't none of us living that married life with you.


----------



## LoveCraze (Aug 20, 2014)

I see she's up to $400.

Ya'll can get some perks! Betta get out them credit cards.


Select a Perk

$25USD

 Get Listed! 

Get your name listed on AREYA TV's website for being a supporter!


2 claimed 


$50USD

 Postcard Love 

Get a handwritten postcard from Taren Guy Thanking You for your support!


0 claimed 


$100USD

 Get shouted out 

Get shouted out on Taren's Facebook fan page to almost over 200,000k people!


1 claimed 


$150USD

 Get Youtubed! 

Get shouted out on Taren's weekly youtube video updates about the campaign


0 claimed 


$250USD

 Phone call from foudner 

Get a personal phone call from Taren Guy thanking you for your support!


0 out of 100 claimed 


$500USD

 Be an AREYA MVP! 

Attend the AREYA TV launch event as our special guest plus one and have the opportunity to get your business shouted out/promoted on Facebook &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Instagram to over a quarter of a million people.


Estimated delivery: January 2015

0 out of 100 claimed 


$1,000USD

 Super Supporter! 

One on one personal "Thank You” Skype call will the co-founder, Taren Guy and also get a cool beauty goodie bag with a personalized Thank You letter from Taren Guy.


0 out of 80 claimed 


$2,500USD

 Be an AREYA TV MVP 

Help us produce an AREYA TV segment and become an official associate producer. Attend the AREYA TV launch event as our special guest plus 1.


0 out of 20 claimed 


$5,000USD

 Super Supporter! 

Get a Full year of AREYA Live event invitations for you and 2 guest. Get flown to NYC and have a Full SPA Day with AREYA TV founder Taren Guy. What is AREYA LIVE? AREYA LIVE will be our exclusive seminars and workshops.


0 out of 10 claimed


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 20, 2014)

Some content that will supposedly featured on Areya TV:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWb8rlSSEf4

Taren ain't stupid, she is  releasing tiny snippets of content slowly to get donations. This clip only lasts a lil over a minute. The woman feautured can sing though.


----------



## zora (Aug 20, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> Some content that will supposedly featured on Areya TV:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWb8rlSSEf4
> 
> Taren ain't stupid, she is  releasing tiny snippets of content slowly to get donations. This clip only lasts a lil over a minute. The woman feautured can sing though.


It wasn't bad, but you still gotta go to the bank for a loan like the rest of us.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 20, 2014)

Well if she created that video...what more does she need?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 20, 2014)

Did this happen for anyone else?
I clicked on her maternity wear video: http://youtu.be/yClIsjyNm7M and the suggested video is her "Other Woman" video.


----------



## Jasmataz (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't believe someone actually asked for donations for their own destination wedding . Where do people get the nerve to ask for such things from strangers? Shoot, I bet we all wish we could've had fairytale destination weddings lol. She talkin bout their money was looking funny  chile, she better do what the rest of us do and plan an event she and her family can actually afford.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 20, 2014)

@naturalmanenyc

 well goggle does own youtube, just sayin.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> 1. Bright much you aint got poop in yuh pants bout yuh want destination wedding......keep dreaming, better yet keep begging!
> 
> 2. Your story sounds funny.......I just can't
> 
> ...




Well dayum, you mean I can't ask LHCF to GoFundMe for my destination wedding?


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Posting the contents of the link for those who don't feel like clicking.  "It is hard to believe that we have known one another 13 years. We married at 19 years old. A few months after we wed, I found out I was expecting our oldest daughter Janae. Sadly, our union didn't last very long. At the time our parents didn't agree with us marrying so young. We were basically forced to have our marriage annulled.  Needless to say, it broke both of our hearts. We were best friends that were split up by force. I cried many nights over this. Soon after, I found out he had went off to the military and was devastated. I remarried a few years after & so did he. Yet, neither of our second marriages worked out. We somehow found a way to get past our hurts & became friends again.Today we are still really close. It wasn't an easy journey to get here. We both went through a phase of disliking one another. Some pretty hurtful things were said & done but that is all in the past. Today we are older, wiser, and he is my best friends. I think he knows me better than I know myself.  We decided to remarry on Feburary 14th, 2015 and we need your help!!! We would like to have a desination wedding however, due to the short time frame, and other issues, our money is looking kinda funny! lol We are asking for donations of any size to help bring our fairytail to life. I want to leave by saying "What God has put together, no man can tear apart!" He clearly created us for one another".



Jesus take the wheel!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd give money to that white man to make another batch of potato salad, before I give Taren a dime. That's how much I dislike her.

Funny... I was thinking as I read this thread; all *Shima* did was "borrow" some progress pics from members and she got put on ignore indefinitly.  How are these other chicks able to steal MONEY over and over again and still keep a fan base?? There are folks following MOPTOP on instagram right now! It's crazy...

I've been wasting time trying to find a better job and boost my credit score, when what I need to do is get serious about getting my natural hair to waist length.


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 21, 2014)

Theresamonet said:


> I'd give money to that white man to make another batch of potato salad, before I give Taren a dime. That's how much I dislike her.  Funny... I was thinking as I read this thread; all Shima did was "borrow" some progress pics from members and she got put on ignore indefinitly.  How are these other chicks able to steal MONEY over and over again and still keep a fan base?? There are folks following MOPTOP on instagram right now! It's crazy...  I've been wasting time trying to find a better job and boost my credit score, when what I need to do is get serious about getting my natural hair to waist length.



Lmao!!!!! I forgot about SHIMA!!!!! Taren makes her seem ethical!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 21, 2014)

Theresamonet now you know better than to speak that name on these internets!!!


----------



## seddiieallure (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't understand why some ppl are taking the things this lady does to heart. at the end of the day, she is JUST another person on the internet. All you have to do is NOT watch her videos and discuss her cause she's not relevant to anybody's lives but her family and friends. I mean, why is there an entire website for bashing her. people have so much hate in their heart it's disgusting. Everybody has their journey in life and it's wise to focus Mainly on your own. what if she dies tomorrow (God forbid) would u guys send condolences or continue to bash her smh. honestly. and F.Y.I, I don't watch her videos, I just know who she is from some skit I watched and I've seen her channel under the suggestions box. Everyone of us has some kind of personal issues and if that has lead her to lose her kids and go for a married man then so be it. HELP her with messages of kindness and concern rather than judging and hate. anyway, have a good day guys.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 21, 2014)

*side eye* Well you can continue to wish her well. I will be steering clear of her swindling ways. People need to know that she is not honest in her dealings before they hand over their money.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Aug 21, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> I don't understand why some ppl are taking the things this lady does to heart. at the end of the day, she is JUST another person on the internet. All you have to do is NOT watch her videos and discuss her cause she's not relevant to anybody's lives but her family and friends. I mean, why is there an entire website for bashing her. people have so much hate in their heart it's disgusting. Everybody has their journey in life and it's wise to focus Mainly on your own. what if she dies tomorrow (God forbid) would u guys send condolences or continue to bash her smh. honestly. and F.Y.I, I don't watch her videos, I just know who she is from some skit I watched and I've seen her channel under the suggestions box. Everyone of us has some kind of personal issues and if that has lead her to lose her kids and go for a married man then so be it. HELP her with messages of kindness and concern rather than judging and hate. anyway, have a good day guys.




I see that you are new here. I understand everything your saying, but maybe this isn't the thread for you.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 21, 2014)

Theresamonet said:


> I'd give money to that white man to make another batch of potato salad, before I give Taren a dime. That's how much I dislike her.
> 
> Funny... I was thinking as I read this thread; all Shima did was "borrow" some progress pics from members and she got put on ignore indefinitly.  How are these other chicks able to steal MONEY over and over again and still keep a fan base?? There are folks following MOPTOP on instagram right now! It's crazy...
> 
> I've been wasting time trying to find a better job and boost my credit score, when what I need to do is get serious about getting my natural hair to waist length.



Taren and Moptop are pretty. If they weren't they wouldn't have all this power lol.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 21, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> I don't understand why some ppl are taking the things this lady does to heart. at the end of the day, she is JUST another person on the internet. All you have to do is NOT watch her videos and discuss her cause she's not relevant to anybody's lives but her family and friends. I mean, why is there an entire website for bashing her. people have so much hate in their heart it's disgusting. Everybody has their journey in life and it's wise to focus Mainly on your own. what if she dies tomorrow (God forbid) would u guys send condolences or continue to bash her smh. honestly. and F.Y.I, I don't watch her videos, I just know who she is from some skit I watched and I've seen her channel under the suggestions box. Everyone of us has some kind of personal issues and if that has lead her to lose her kids and go for a married man then so be it. HELP her with messages of kindness and concern rather than judging and hate. anyway, have a good day guys.


 
So people shouldn't discuss the antics of a natural hair "guru" on a hair forum?


----------



## mscurly (Aug 21, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> And this is the mindset these people have. They think if even half of their subscribers just gives a dollar, then what is the harm in asking and they feel entitled. *She said Areya TV is going to happen regardless so we shall see.
> *
> I see She'Kia Renea deleted her gofund asking for money for her wedding hahaha





THIS

Okay so if she can still do it without our help why do the crowdsourcing at all

Why ask for money?


----------



## mscurly (Aug 21, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> I don't understand why some ppl are taking the things this lady does to heart. at the end of the day, she is JUST another person on the internet. All you have to do is NOT watch her videos and discuss her cause she's not relevant to anybody's lives but her family and friends. I mean, why is there an entire website for bashing her. people have so much hate in their heart it's disgusting. Everybody has their journey in life and it's wise to focus Mainly on your own. what if she dies tomorrow (God forbid) would u guys send condolences or continue to bash her smh. honestly. and F.Y.I, I don't watch her videos, I just know who she is from some skit I watched and I've seen her channel under the suggestions box. Everyone of us has some kind of personal issues and if that has lead her to lose her kids and go for a married man then so be it. HELP her with messages of kindness and concern rather than judging and hate. anyway, have a good day guys.




I hear ya as far as bad mouthing. I honestly do hope Taren can get the therapy she obviously needs and get her life together for herself and her kids and get off the internet hustle mentality. Get a real job and be a real woman and mother. And start having respect for herself. 

But thats no reason for people to get swindled in all of her foolish business ideas.  She expects folks to support all these "great" ideas of hers and then not talk about it. 

Stealing peoples money is never okay in my book

No apologies


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 21, 2014)

mscurly said:


> THIS
> 
> Okay so if she can still do it without our help why do the crowdsourcing at all
> 
> ...



Right..I suspect *IF* they really do have the money to start it up they are just trying to figure out a way to recoup it because they really don't want to spend it. They need a way to get it back but it isn't working and they possibly have made commitments to people about it. Taren is about to be out of commission for awhile with the baby so all the touring and appearances she was getting paid to do is about to come to a halt.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 21, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Posting the contents of the link for those who don't feel like clicking.
> 
> "It is hard to believe that we have known one another 13 years. We married at 19 years old. A few months after we wed, I found out I was expecting our oldest daughter Janae. Sadly, our union didn't last very long. At the time our parents didn't agree with us marrying so young. We were basically forced to have our marriage annulled.
> 
> ...



That is a very sweet story. Though I don't understand how someone can force you have to your marriage "annulled" when you are pregnant and of age. It sounds like a bad Victorian novella. 

I went on gofundme and see that are a lot of people out there asking for money for a destination wedding. I guess it's a sign of the times.


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 21, 2014)

She at $400 now...1% of her goal.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 21, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> *I don't understand why some ppl are taking the things this lady does to heart. at the end of the day, she is JUST another person on the internet. All you have to do is NOT watch her videos and discuss her cause she's not relevant to anybody's lives but her family and friends. I mean, why is there an entire website for bashing her. people have so much hate in their heart it's disgusting. Everybody has their journey in life and it's wise to focus Mainly on your own. what if she dies tomorrow (God forbid) would u guys send condolences or continue to bash her smh. honestly. and F.Y.I, I don't watch her videos, I just know who she is from some skit I watched and I've seen her channel under the suggestions box. Everyone of us has some kind of personal issues and if that has lead her to lose her kids and go for a married man then so be it. HELP her with messages of kindness and concern rather than judging and hate. anyway, have a good day guys. *


 

Sis, Taren, or whoever you are:







.

No.

Maybe you didn't get the memo detailing her various and sundry infractions and violations, but Taren Guy is a grifter, swindler, con artist, hoodwinking thief that *SHOULD* be dragged through these filthy internet streets and left like so much trash on the side of the road.

Your comments are cute, though, and you tried to save her.

But it's too little, too late.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 21, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Sis, Taren, or whoever you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You forgot charlatan.


----------



## lux10023 (Aug 21, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Sis, Taren, or whoever you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 21, 2014)

I love that Prince gif! lol!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucie said:


> You forgot charlatan.


 

And snake oil peddler!


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 21, 2014)

Wait,, Wait,, wait,, you kinda hurt my heart with the Prince pic (I LOVE HIM),, but I agree with the sentiment..I checked her out on her U- Tube video where she had some advice to a young girl who was the other woman in a relationship  about having respect for yourself and loving yourself more than being second blah, blah, blah. I almost threw up!!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 21, 2014)

Penelope74 said:


> Wait,, Wait,, wait,, you kinda hurt my heart with the Prince pic (I LOVE HIM),, but I agree with the sentiment..I checked her out on her U- Tube video where she had some advice to a young girl who was the other woman in a relationship about having respect for yourself and loving yourself more than being second blah, blah, blah. I almost threw up!!!


 

Love your siggy!

Prince *STAY* gettin' his life, !


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 21, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> Right..I suspect *IF* they really do have the money to start it up they are just trying to figure out a way to recoup it because they really don't want to spend it. They need a way to get it back but it isn't working and they possibly have made commitments to people about it. Taren is about to be out of commission for awhile with the baby so all the touring and appearances she was getting paid to do is about to come to a halt.



Not only this, but I don't think, from what I've read that her boyfriend has solvent assets.  He supports her mentally but not financially in her endeavours.

His current wife was helping support HIM in his own endeavours, so I think they Really need this money. Once Taren has this baby she's out of commission, and their money train slows down.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 21, 2014)

^^^^ wow!!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 21, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> That is a very sweet story. *Though I don't understand how someone can force you have to your marriage "annulled" when you are pregnant and of age. It sounds like a bad Victorian novella. *
> 
> I went on gofundme and see that are a lot of people out there asking for money for a destination wedding. I guess it's a sign of the times.




Sounds like a lie to me.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, it just says so much! 





KCcurly said:


> I love that Prince gif! lol!


----------



## Mahogony7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> I love that Prince gif! lol!



I know right! I have never seen a facial expression that wasn't comical for this man. He always delivers.


----------



## Shiks (Aug 22, 2014)

mscurly said:


> THIS
> 
> Okay so if she can still do it without our help why do the crowdsourcing at all
> 
> Why ask for money?



Because no investor worth their salt will give her money. Just look her up online and you see all these awful threads. Shoot,LHCF and LSA are making it really easy to do due diligence on her. So without real investors,she looks to grifting..um I mean crowdsourcing.


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 22, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Because no investor worth their salt will give her money. Just look her up online and you see all these awful threads. Shoot,LHCF and LSA are making it really easy to do due diligence on her. So without real investors,she looks to grifting..um I mean crowdsourcing.
> 
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It's embarrassing.  I just searched her name in google. I'm shocked that the still has sponsors. There is a petition to end her Unilever sponsorship. 

Her married boyfriend isn't as open with his social media. I guess he doesn't want to spend his day deleting negative comments. http://instagram.com/sirmikemancini


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 22, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> It's embarrassing.  I just searched her name in google. I'm shocked that the still has sponsors. There is a petition to end her Unilever sponsorship.
> 
> Her married boyfriend isn't as open with his social media. I guess he doesn't want to spend his day deleting negative comments. http://instagram.com/sirmikemancini



Oh his page is private now? When this thread first started his instagram was public


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 22, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Sis, Taren, or whoever you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That Prince gif though.


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 24, 2014)

There is a petition  www.change.org/p/unilever-revocation-of-sponsorship-of-youtube-natural-hair-guru-taren-guy  for the revocation of Motions sponsorship. I think ppl are REALLY waking up all over the world. Actually there is a seperate one for BET also..


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't believe someone actually started a gofundme for their destination wedding.  Sounds like they need to push back the wedding date so they can save their own money.  I mean seriously, who does that?  They better go to the courthouse like everyone else.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Priss Pot

They were asking for your earlier regarding the quake.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 24, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Priss Pot
> 
> They were asking for your earlier regarding the quake.



Thank you; I saw!  I'm ok!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 24, 2014)

...........


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 25, 2014)

After looking at the pic Im seriously side eyeing all in attendance though, like what did they say? Congratulations on knowingly committing adultery and getting knocked up? Congratulations being pregnant by a married man? Congratulations to bringing another life into this world in an unstable situation like the last 3 of your kids? Her friends and family all seem like serious enablers. She reminds me of that sad girl on being Mary Jane who kept having babies by the same dude even though he cheated on her constantly and had other women pregnant at the same time. But she was so in love and couldn't be away from him. She had very low self esteem and stayed chasing a man. Taren reminds me of her in so many ways. ...


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 25, 2014)

I was about to type that it's a faux pas to have a babyshower for a child that isn't your first...but then I remembered this is Taren Guy we're talking about here  Her entire life is a faux pas


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 25, 2014)

carol's daughter - lisa price - gave taren the cutest baby present. it was this elephant piggy bank ceramic statue (small and super cute) from tiffany! it was so cute. 

since this thread was created, i have been following taren on IG  and maybe moptopmaven too


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 25, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> carol's daughter - lisa price - gave taren the cutest baby present. *it was this elephant piggy bank ceramic statue (small and super cute) from tiffany!* it was so cute.
> 
> since this thread was created, i have been following taren on IG  and maybe moptopmaven too



I'm sure she will fill it with all of the money she hustles from her "fans."

But to be perfectly honest, a Tiffany's piggy bank sounds like a supreme waste of money. Cute in theory, but the money spent on that expensive piggy bank could be put to better use.

ETA: I just looked it up, and it costs $125. They should've just donated to her AreyaTV fundraiser (most of which is probably going towards the baby anyhow).


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 25, 2014)

*TRUST:*

He'll be on to the next one in 2 years, while someone else takes care of the new baby because neither he nor she will do it.  

I say this because caring for children in a healthy, present way is gratifying but hard work---and neither of them strike me as people who know how to delay gratification or welcome hard work.

Then, when Taren is "free" of him (and the responsibility of child rearing), she will release a series of vlogs talmbout how much stronger she is and how much she's grown and she doesn't need a man to hold her down and yada, yada, yada, insert Ilyana title here. And she will delete any and all posts of people not "celebrating" her "liberation."

Bottom line: If a man will cheat *WITH* you, he will cheat *ON *you.

She can take this to the bank and fund a whole lifetime of Atreyu on this truth, which she shall soon learn...


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 25, 2014)

I got a feed from my email of my YT subscriptions and didn't realize I subscribed to "Ms take away the Guys". I opened YT in a jiffy and hit that Unsubscribe button with quickness.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 25, 2014)

Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 25, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 25, 2014)

Whoa my eyes my eyes.

Is that real?  The text in the last couple of pics sound fake.  I mean would someone really say 'are you coming over after your wife leaves' AND leave it in an electronic or paper trail?  Pitiful.  I guess a fool would.


----------



## Lucie (Aug 25, 2014)

Paging Kermit! Paging Kermit! Paging Kermit!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 25, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...



This is disgusting. I'm not sure if it's real but if so I hope his wife has the unedited photos to show in court.


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 25, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> This is disgusting. I'm not sure if it's real but if so I hope his wife has the unedited photos to show in court.



The only thing disgusting about this is the fact that he's married and people for whom it's not intended is reading it.  Otherwise it sounds like how lovers talk to each other in private. It really should have stayed private. Nobody but them needs to read that mess.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 25, 2014)

prettyinpurple said:


> Whoa my eyes my eyes.  Is that real?  The text in the last couple of pics sound fake.  I mean would someone really say 'are you coming over after your wife leaves' AND leave it in an electronic or paper trail?  Pitiful.  I guess a fool would.



There was a post a while back in that thread on the alley and it was from the godmother talking about how the wife found out about him cheating from chat messages he didn't delete and they talked about anal plugs*blush* it was a very short snippet. This is a full continuation of that conversation. It fits with everything the godmother said. The fact that on mikes Facebook page before it was private you could go back and see a post where he was talking about a club opening with a friend named rod makes me believe. I don't have the pics but search lsa and I'm sure you will find them.   

Keep in mind how much inspirational stuff Taren talks. True colors really so shine don't they.


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope74 said:


> There is a petition  www.change.org/p/unilever-revocation-of-sponsorship-of-youtube-natural-hair-guru-taren-guy  for the revocation of Motions sponsorship. I think ppl are REALLY waking up all over the world. Actually there is a seperate one for BET also..



Wow an actual petition. Yikes!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 25, 2014)

How embarrassing. How has that gotten public? Who shared it?


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 25, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> There was a post a while back in that thread on the alley and it was from the godmother talking about how the wife found out about him cheating from chat messages he didn't delete and they talked about anal plugs*blush* it was a very short snippet. This is a full continuation of that conversation. It fits with everything the godmother said. The fact that on mikes Facebook page before it was private you could go back and see a post where he was talking about a club opening with a friend named rod makes me believe. I don't have the pics but search lsa and I'm sure you will find them.
> 
> Keep in mind how much inspirational stuff Taren talks. True colors really so shine don't they.



Are you sure you're not the wife ?


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 25, 2014)

This is over the line IMO.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Aug 25, 2014)

yooooo I have no words.I don't think it is real. Is it?? Somebody tell me it's not!!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow that was too much for me. Like dang, personal Gchats...

on the other hand...she refers to his wife which is just low to me. So you know he is married and you are doing this? She can't talk her way out of any of this and this will all blow up any second now.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 25, 2014)

curlicarib said:


> The only thing disgusting about this is the fact that he's married and people for whom it's not intended is reading it.  Otherwise it sounds like how lovers talk to each other in private. It really should have stayed private. Nobody but them needs to read that mess.



It reads like how I presume a john talks to a hooker.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 25, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> It reads like how I presume a john talks to a hooker.



 really? :scratchch

To me it reads like something private between lovers.:shrugs:


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 25, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> It reads like how I presume a john talks to a hooker.



**shrugs** I don't have a problem with dirty talk, but I recognize that not everyone is comfortable with it.  Different strokes.


----------



## hunnychile (Aug 26, 2014)

His sexting game weak but that's a lot of picture blacked out...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

WOW!!!!  This is the craziest tea I've ever seen spilt (yup, spilt  ) here!

I LOVE IT!!!!  

(I literally have nothing entertaining going on in my life.  And quite frankly I prefer to keep all the drama in my life through a 3rd party so I can stay boring lol)

I might need to join lsa


----------



## DoDo (Aug 26, 2014)

So, there are the receipts that she is cheating with a married man, and that she  does not have custody of her kids, for anyone who was *still* wondering.


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Aug 26, 2014)

This is too much. 

Why would she have these convos on Gchat? She don't know the internet isn't private??? 

There was another gchat posted online where she was talking about how down she is because people are talking about her and doesn't know if she should feed the trolls or ignore them and keep talking. Then he responds by saying it's ok because in time things will work out. He goes on to say he wishes he met her earlier and is working on himself to be the perfect man for her.


----------



## DoDo (Aug 26, 2014)

tmhuggiebear said:


> This is too much.
> 
> Why would she have these convos on Gchat? She don't know the internet isn't private???
> 
> There was another gchat posted online where she was talking about how down she is because people are talking about her and doesn't know if she should feed the trolls or ignore them and keep talking. Then he responds by saying it's ok because in time things will work out.* He goes on to say he wishes he met her earlier and is working on himself to be the perfect man for her.*



Oh, that is intimate. They need to start using a phone!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

tmhuggiebear said:


> This is too much.
> 
> Why would she have these convos on Gchat? She don't know the internet isn't private???
> 
> There was another gchat posted online where she was talking about how down she is because people are talking about her and doesn't know if she should feed the trolls or ignore them and keep talking. Then he responds by saying it's ok because in time things will work out. He goes on to say he wishes he met her earlier and is working on himself to be the perfect man for her.



Post it!


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Aug 26, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Post it!



I saw it towards the end of the LSA thread. And I think someone said it was posted on that exposing taren page or maybe it was the taren's butt plug tumblr they said it was on. 

Don't really know the sites. regardless, someone posted it towards the end of the LSA thread.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

Which thread on there?!  I'mma go right now!


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lucie said:


> Paging Kermit! Paging Kermit! Paging Kermit!




Kermit needs a cig to go along with this tea lol


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2014)

tmhuggiebear said:


> This is too much.
> 
> Why would she have these convos on Gchat? She don't know the internet isn't private???
> 
> There was another gchat posted online where she was talking about how down she is because people are talking about her and doesn't know if she should feed the trolls or ignore them and keep talking. Then he responds by saying it's ok because in time things will work out. *He goes on to say he wishes he met her earlier and is working on himself to be the perfect man for her.*



Soooo... he wasn't willing to better himself as a man and in turn, strengthen his marriage... but he IS working on being a better man for a jump-off who has custody none of her kids? Interesting :scratchch ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

I for real read through that whole thing.  I have been rejuvenated.  I think I will like lurking over there


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 26, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait.. Taren butt plug TUMBLR? What is going on lol???

Oh ok I saw it. All I saw was the screenshots.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 26, 2014)

where .... my Director is off this week ... I have tiiiiiime 

lanks please lanks !!!!
w


----------



## SimJam (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok for realzies .... "googled taren butt plug tumblr"... and voila !!!!

the internets is pure evil lolololololol


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## curlicarib (Aug 26, 2014)

tiffers said:


> Soooo... he wasn't willing to better himself as a man and in turn, strengthen his marriage... but he IS working on being a better man for a jump-off who has custody none of her kids? Interesting :scratchch ...


 

This man does not want to be married to his current wife so he's not expending any energy towards fixing any problems that they may have.  The current wife is better off without him.  I hope the divorce goes through quickly and she can find a man worthy of her the next time around. Because this one is a *****.


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 26, 2014)

Great. Balls. Of. Fire!!! I am clutching my pearls, my heart, my soul and my guardian angel. How on earth did people get a hold of these messages???

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll just pray for them! Smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL $440, LOLOL


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Aug 26, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...



Well damn...


----------



## nerdography (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been following this on and off. I can't, who does stuff like this?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 26, 2014)

So let me get this straight.  She had her daughter for a few hours, who admittedly she doesn't have custody of, and instead of spending time entertaining her child she was taking photos of her using an anal plug for someone's husband?

And what is the purpose of an anal plug?

This dude is disgusting.  Clearly they were not using condoms (they just had a baby shower) and he was having anal sex with Taren and going home to his wife as if he wasn't doing anything wrong.  I really hope all involved have been tested.  There are too many people involved in this not to get tested monthly given that Taren has multiple baby daddy's and Mike has kids (not with his wife).

I really hope this is fake.  Not that anyone has that kind of time to fake a chat with photos, but wow!  I hope it's fake.  I can't imagine how his wife must have felt to find this if the photos and chat are legit.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 26, 2014)

this thread


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lawd Jeebus!! 





curlytwirly06 said:


> Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 26, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Omg. I found this surfin the Taren thread on the alley. I have no words. Pics are blurred out so you can't actually see. Careful, strong language ahead...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 26, 2014)

What was the collection dead line again?


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 26, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> LOL $440, LOLOL



....


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 26, 2014)

Arlana said:


> ....


 

She's at 1%....

















*SIKE*, !


----------



## DoDo (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh these internet streets are heartless! They are slashing and burning over at LSA! That tumblr...


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 26, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> *So let me get this straight. She had her daughter for a few hours, who admittedly she doesn't have custody of, and instead of spending time entertaining her child she was taking photos of her using an anal plug for someone's husband?*
> 
> And what is the purpose of an anal plug?
> 
> ...


 
@naturalmanenyc

*Whoa, there, Judgy McJudge.

Taren had to do *SOMETHING* to keep hersef occupied while the baby was napping or watching Elmo or wandering down the street on her own.

I leave my son unattended to insert my butt plug, too. As a matter of fact, I don't know where he is right now.

Ya'll are so judgemental around here, sheesh....*

*Purple Font


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bwahahaha @ I don't know where he is right now

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## whit923 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, well, well...look what we have here.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^^^ already posted!!


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 26, 2014)

Now she needs to GO AWAY. Delete all the media accounts -- Just chill, relax, enjoy her new man and her baby. She'll never be able to live all of this down. It has to be stressful for her.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 26, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 26, 2014)

whit923 said:


> Well, well, well...look what we have here.
> 
> View attachment 274401
> 
> ...


 







.

Really, sis?

You're "suspending" your "fundraiser" after only reaching 1% of your goal?

Well, I can't wait to see how much "high quality production" $440 dollars will buy.









.

Chile, please. Oh, what a tangled web we weave...

I can't believe this woman doesn't think we haven't seen her arsed out---*LITERALLY*---all over these internets.

I think the LSA dragging got to her...

ETA: I can't believe 20 idiots "liked" these lies...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 26, 2014)

No!  That's entertainment for us. 



GoldenRule said:


> Now she needs to GO AWAY. *Delete all the media accounts* -- Just chill, relax, enjoy her new man and her baby. She'll never be able to live all of this down. It has to be stressful for her.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2014)

JulietWhiskey You are gonna kill me dead with those Prince gifs.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 26, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> .
> 
> Really, sis?
> 
> ...


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 26, 2014)

Hmmm...what's the _real _reason this campaign is pausing? 

She could have continued to release videos throughout the campaign like she said in the 2nd info vid. It seemed like with every video she released, the donations would increase so her method was working...maybe not as fast or as magnanimous as she would like, but she was getting _something_.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 26, 2014)

I guess she can take her $440 and buy some more butt plugs si she can have one at the ready at all times.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, I gotta ask although I probably shouldn't want to know but wtf is a b**tt plug!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, I gotta ask although I probably shouldn't want to know but wtf is a b**tt plug!!!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It's pretty much what it sounds like. A s*x toy you that someone puts in the anus to increase pleasure.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 27, 2014)

But it just sits in there lol? Nvm I don't need to know.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 27, 2014)

Also, why do I feel like HE gets his butt plugged ?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol @ her posting receipts 

This is the best thread EVER!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 27, 2014)

Arlana said:


> *But it just sits in there lol?* Nvm I don't need to know.



OMG


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 27, 2014)

Dang I saw on her newest vid that she's due any day and she's plugging butts and stuff.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just when you think it can't possibly be messier, a butt plug pic surfaces...


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 27, 2014)

Insert Lawd baby gif......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 27, 2014)

She must be having a great pregnancy cuz I wouldn't think most women would be in the mood to plug their butt so close to giving birth. And take pictures goodness.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> She must be having a great pregnancy cuz I wouldn't think most women would be in the mood to plug their butt so close to giving birth. And take pictures goodness.



those pics/ghcats were supposedly from july of 2013.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 27, 2014)

AppleSeed said:


> I was about to type that i*t's a faux pas to have a babyshower for a child that isn't your first*...but then I remembered this is Taren Guy we're talking about here  Her entire life is a faux pas



AppleSeed - Really?  Because I have 3 kids.. the first 2 were boys. I had a babyshower for the first son, not the second son.   But the 3rd child was a girl... and I had allllllll boy stuff.  I had a babyshower for her arrival... Nobody said anything about it, lots of people came, and our lil girl got a lot of much needed stuff.  
 Was that really inappropriate??? Like really, cuz I had not a clue...


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 27, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> AppleSeed - Really?  Because I have 3 kids.. the first 2 were boys. I had a babyshower for the first son, not the second son.   But the 3rd child was a girl... and I had allllllll boy stuff.  I had a babyshower for her arrival... Nobody said anything about it, lots of people came, and our lil girl got a lot of much needed stuff.
> Was that really inappropriate??? Like really, cuz I had not a clue...



Not at all. It it's your first girl, a shower is definitely appropriate.  Usually, people do not throw a shower for a another baby of the same sex as the first, since people assume you will reuse the previous essential items.


----------



## Vashti (Aug 27, 2014)

I used to be a subscriber and thought the ladies over on LSA were too harsh on her. But tbh, I never paid much attention to YT gurus outside of their videos. I have to say that I'm now having serious second thoughts about this chick. Unfortunately when people started going in on her about her Areya TV project I was one of the dang fools that tried to defend her without having knowledge. But I can't respect this chick now that I've really had time to examine all of the evidence. I feel like an idiot. If it's one thing I hate it's a broad that breaks up other woman's relationships/marriages and puts any man she scared up off the streets before her children. The more I read about her the more disgusted I am. 

I'm seeing too much nonsense and that curacao (or whatever) video annoyed me. I was like, what the heck is this? people are right, she is abusing other people's money for her "ventures" I started my own business using my own money and I continue to use my own money. I don't expect other people to pay for my endeavours. I don't have time for nasty broads like her. it's really too bad she's addicted to drama, chaos and has no morals. She knows how to draw people in and she knows how to make professional looking, fun content. She could have actually went somewhere.

Ms Guy, if you are watching, consider me unsubscribed. I'm sticking with Kimmaytube.


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 27, 2014)

secretdiamond said:


> Not at all. It it's your first girl, a shower is definitely appropriate.  *Usually, people do not throw a shower for a another baby of the same sex as the first, since people assume you will reuse the previous essential items*.


krikit96 
 yes that's what I meant


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 27, 2014)

I say have as many baby showers as you want. If someone doesn't want to come great  



krikit96 said:


> AppleSeed - Really?  Because I have 3 kids.. the first 2 were boys. I had a babyshower for the first son, not the second son.   But the 3rd child was a girl... and I had allllllll boy stuff.  I had a babyshower for her arrival... Nobody said anything about it, lots of people came, and our lil girl got a lot of much needed stuff.  Was that really inappropriate??? Like really, cuz I had not a clue...


----------



## Lucie (Aug 27, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I say have as many baby showers as you want. If someone doesn't want to come great


 

I agree. They don't have to be blow-outs but if it were me I'd have one per child. After the first it would be more about the family, fun and food than gifts.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 27, 2014)

secretdiamond said:


> Not at all. It it's your first girl, a shower is definitely appropriate.  Usually, people do not throw a shower for a another baby of the same sex as the first, since people assume you will reuse the previous essential items.



Or if there is a large gap...her sons are teenagers and her daughter is about 7 so  a baby shower seems appropriate


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 27, 2014)

A shower wasn't inappropriate but in this case...

I dunno...doesn't seem like she keeps her babies. I doubt I would have participated.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG! 



Pokahontas said:


> Dang I saw on her newest vid that s_*he's due any day and she's plugging butts and stuff.*_


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 27, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I say have as many baby showers as you want. If someone doesn't want to come great


 
Right! 

I have a friend with 3 boys...she had 3 baby showers...I went to all 3...and gave a gift at all 3.  We had a blast and each one, gave her and her husband everything they could possibly need and there was not one salty person in sight.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 27, 2014)

C'mon ladies we're straying .... 

lying, stealing, butt plugging charlatan 



edit: oh ... forgot - thought provoking content developer


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 27, 2014)

SimJam said:


> C'mon ladies we're straying ....
> 
> lying, stealing, butt plugging charlatan
> 
> ...


 
Ok.ok...*pouts*

I have nothing of substance or anything very nice to add to this thread so I'm going to sulk my way back into lurkdom...


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 27, 2014)

Lucie said:


> I agree. They don't have to be blow-outs but if it were me I'd have one per child. After the first it would be more about the family, fun and food than gifts.


Exactly, like any excuse to spend time with my family is enough for me. I see no issue with multiple baby showers. If you have an issue with it then don't attend, it's really easy to decline an invite. 

But in Taren's case.. She shouldn't have a baby, let alone a shower.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 27, 2014)

Mai Tai said:


> Ok.ok...*pouts*
> 
> I have nothing of substance or anything very nice to add to this thread so I'm going to sulk my way back into lurkdom...


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I freakin LOVE that gif! I crack up each time I see it!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 27, 2014)

Paging cause da tea is piping haute:
@Britt
@Mai Tai
@brooklyngal73
@tiffers
@SlimPickinz

I think Melshary is throwing shade. Her & Taren had a falling out a while back, read the comments as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT8aNNXb_Tk


Here's the old yt vid where she called Taren out for overbooking that event with Dickey of Hair Rules a few years back:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU-iedXRhE4&list=UUNStBSzSxWboG4S7s1OzsEA


Read the comments here as well cause the vid is 2 yrs old but ppl are calling Taren out on it!


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 27, 2014)

Giving birth is a beautiful miraculous blessing no matter how many times a woman does it and it should be celebrated but that doesnt always have to include gifts. My sister skipped the shower with her first and only and we threw a dinner party when the baby was old enough to meet everyone. Of course some guests did show up with gifts but it wasnt mandatory unlike a shower. To each her own tho...


----------



## DayStar (Aug 27, 2014)

Taren is a straight up whore.


----------



## Supervixen (Aug 27, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> Paging cause da tea is piping haute: @Britt @Mai Tai @brooklyngal73 @tiffers @SlimPickinz  I think Melshary is throwing shade. Her & Taren had a falling out a while back, read the comments as well:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT8aNNXb_Tk  Here's the old yt vid where she called Taren out for overbooking that event with Dickey of Hair Rules a few years back: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU-iedXRhE4&list=UUNStBSzSxWboG4S7s1OzsEA  Read the comments here as well cause the vid is 2 yrs old but ppl are calling Taren out on it!



Juicy!! I think I attended this event when I lived in NYC!!!  I was never a Taren subscriber, but I knew who she was. I used to stay seeing her out late nights. I had no clue she had all these kiddos.


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 28, 2014)

PRINCE IS BEAUTIFUL........ That is all,,, Carry on..




DoDo said:


> So, there are the receipts that she is cheating with a married man, and that she does not have custody of her kids, for anyone who was *still* wondering.


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 28, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> JulietWhiskey said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is really just too much - I can't believe they got her message and private pics


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does the tramp (oops, lady) even subscribe to LHCF? If not, where does she subscribe?  Other than U-tube, where our comments will not be deleted? Somewhere we can REALLY tell her whats up.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 28, 2014)

Penelope74 said:


> Does the tramp (oops, lady) even subscribe to LHCF? If not, where does she subscribe?  Other than U-tube, where our comments will not be deleted? Somewhere we can REALLY tell her whats up.



Judging from those screenshots that there ain't no lady...shameless husband stealing butt plug using sexting hussy is more like it...


----------



## Britt (Aug 28, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> Paging cause da tea is piping haute:


 

LMAO! Thanks boo .. I will sip and sip some more over at LSA


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 28, 2014)

Dang folks at LSA are thinking the same thing I was about Mel throwing shade,lol!!! They one upped me though and have facebook posts and such with mo'shade being thrown!!!


----------



## zora (Aug 28, 2014)

This thread has been entertaining, but when is enough enough?

Y'all are starting to make me feel sorry for her.  

I think the screenshots is where this thread has jumped the shark.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2014)

Meh, I dont feel bad for her in the least *kanye shrug*

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## mscurly (Aug 28, 2014)

Its just sad like really sad

Taren needs Jesus 


where is that Phaedra fix it Jesus gif when I need it?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2014)

I know this is not what you requested but I feel it's very appropriate


----------



## kupenda (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive thoroughly enjoyed lurking here. The pics were hilarious. I dont feel bad for her. Thats one of the "perks" of being sorta famous. People are gonna dig. And if you put yourself out there, why be ashamed? You made the affair public knowledge just by associating your name/face/brand with it. You cant pick and choose what parts of you  they have access to


----------



## NaturalPath (Aug 28, 2014)

zora said:


> This thread has been entertaining, but when is enough enough?  Y'all are starting to make me feel sorry for her.  I think the screenshots is where this thread has jumped the shark.



True...but what is the difference between this thread vs the threads in the entertainment forum? 
It's unfortunate, but when you become a celebrity whether it's in the hair industry/youtube, or as a musician or actress, you have to be conscious of your actions on a day to day basis. However this time, instead of the backlash coming from the paparazzi or the tabloids, it's coming from her followers that are disappointed with her actions and hypocritical nature. It's the price that we pay for fame. We do the exact same thing to ball players who cheat on their wives; we ask for the endorsements of these athletes to end, we investigate to find the steamy "hidden text messages"...it's the exact same thing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2014)

Uh!!!  Why cant I do anything on LSA yet?!?!?  I'm seriously addicted to this thread and the one on LSA lol This is my Young and the Restless, my All My Children, my General Hospital!!!!  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Uh!!!  Why cant I do anything on LSA yet?!?!?  I'm seriously addicted to this thread and the one on LSA lol This is my Young and the Restless, my All My Children, my General Hospital!!!!  I LOVE IT!!!



Ikr...lol. Still feel bad for the kids and this is just like a soap. 

10 char


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 29, 2014)

And the tea keeps spilling....

http://imgur.com/a/RhKA8


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 29, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> And the tea keeps spilling....



These guys need to get Huck from scandal on their case. They have some serious security issues.......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## oceanwater (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone care to explain what's in the link? I'm tempted to click but...


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 29, 2014)

Sooooo...some guy says we are just "kicking it" and "having fun". I think I shall get pregnant by him! Remarkably genius!!


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 29, 2014)

AppleSeed said:


> Anyone care to explain what's in the link? I'm tempted to click but...



You need to click that one...lol.

It's just a chat. No pics. Safe for work.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 29, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> And the tea keeps spilling....
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RhKA8



is this real??

i sort of don't believe it....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 29, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> And the tea keeps spilling....
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RhKA8



Usually I'm so "hehe-haha" abour taren tea,  but this one made me mad! This man was not only physically cheating but emotionally cheating! They are sick and I truly hope his peen falls off! Taren already has loose booty, that's gotta be rough. But I really hope his peen falls right off during his next shower.

I pray the soon to be ex wife a beautiful life,  emotional recovery,  and the peace of mind knowing she didnt birth that mans children and will be free of him.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Lucie (Aug 29, 2014)

How do people get access to their text messages?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 29, 2014)

AppleSeed

More of their messages, texts this time.  Basically the husband getting pissy with Taren for some 3 am message from another dude.  



AppleSeed said:


> Anyone care to explain what's in the link? I'm tempted to click but...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 29, 2014)

Lucie said:


> How do people get access to their text messages?



Lucie
This stuff is being leaked is from someone in their close circle of "friends"...someone who is clearly angry with one or both of them.  A random stranger would not have this kind of access....and a random hacker wouldn't care enough about this stuff to share it.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 29, 2014)

I reactivated my subscription to get all the tea! This is better than reality TV


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 29, 2014)

OK, I think the fact that this man is married and having this affair is disgusting.  However..............there is nothing that I have read between the two of them that's scandalous or worthy of all the hoopla.  These are the private conversations of two people who are involved with each other.  What's the big deal?  Why all the acrimony?  He needs to get that divorce over with and they need to get on with their lives.  

And most importantly, whoever is leaking all of their private convos needs to stop.  It's just kinda pervy and creepy to keep posting them. I'm sure most of us have these types of conversations with our SOs, so it's not at all shocking.


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 29, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> I think Melshary is throwing shade. Her & Taren had a falling out a while back, read the comments as well:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT8aNNXb_Tk



She looks a little too gleeful about this topic and the opportunity to throw that Mars-like shade at Taren.  

But the story she shared is some hot mess. Some people have no shame, no scruples, no sense of consideration for others' feelings. 

I like Melshary. This is my first time watching any of her videos.

I really want to know who is exposing Taren like this. It is so perplexing and entertaining all at once!


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 29, 2014)

curlicarib said:


> OK, I think the fact that this man is married and having this affair is disgusting. However..............there is nothing that I have read between the two of them that's scandalous or worthy of all the hoopla. These are the private conversations of two people who are involved with each other. What's the big deal? Why all the acrimony? He needs to get that divorce over with and they need to get on with their lives.
> 
> And most importantly, whoever is leaking all of their private convos needs to stop. It's just kinda pervy and creepy to keep posting them. I'm sure most of us have these types of conversations with our SOs, so it's not at all shocking.


 
I think it's the fact that he's married is why there's so much hoopla. If they were just a regular couple, then no one would care about the regular couple stuff (sex talk, minor disagreements, etc).  It's just the audacity of it all that has people paying attention. 1) $80,000 2) parading around publicly with a married man. She doesn't have the decency to at least keep that part secret.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 29, 2014)

Lucie said:


> How do people get access to their text messages?



This is what I want to know too! How on earth are their private messages being posted online. It's creepy. .


----------



## Lucie (Aug 29, 2014)

I am not the most technologically savvy but it is fascinating and creepy as mentioned above. I don't have anything in text messages that I would be embarrassed about but Taren really ticked someone off to expose her like that; providing this is a true text message. 

She did not even make 1% of her goal.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 29, 2014)

curlicarib said:


> OK, I think the fact that this man is married and having this affair is disgusting.  However..............there is nothing that I have read between the two of them that's scandalous or worthy of all the hoopla.  These are the private conversations of two people who are involved with each other.  What's the big deal?  Why all the acrimony?  He needs to get that divorce over with and they need to get on with their lives.
> 
> And most importantly, whoever is leaking all of their private convos needs to stop.  It's just kinda pervy and creepy to keep posting them. I'm sure most of us have these types of conversations with our SOs, so it's not at all shocking.




curlicarib

I think it's because she tried to portray a different persona on social media so anytime she says/does anything against that persona she created, she gets dragged.  Taren seemingly was a champion for pro-woman and/or pro empowerment things but she doesn't have custody of any of her kids (2 boys and 1 girl), she's had shady business dealings with hosting gigs, her autism fundraiser didn't seem legit, she ran after a married man and said something to his wife about them being "soulmates" so basically his marriage didn't matter to Taren, she got pregnant by a married man (despite not taking care of her other kids) and then she tried to raise $80,000 from her subscribers for a "tv network" with no business plan, no "shows" or even teasers and a bunch of MLM hype words.


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 29, 2014)

Messay. Let me continue lurking lol


----------



## RockRideTrue (Aug 29, 2014)

Those screenshots have me done.







Last Comment, that whole story about quitting fundraising doesn't make sense. Seems like the heat is catching up to her. Poor Taren


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2014)

RockRideTrue Your siggy is distracting af.  WTH is going on with that?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 29, 2014)

tiffers said:


> @RockRideTrue Your siggy is distracting af.  WTH is going on with that?



@tiffers

Lol its from an anime called_ JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders_.  Here's a longer clip for some context as to what's going on there lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zZlQ1WSn5U


----------



## Willow00 (Aug 29, 2014)

^Man, I really enjoy the JoJo series. I haven't caught up on Stardust yet. Thanks:3


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 29, 2014)

.............


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 29, 2014)

So this was posted on Tarens Instgram (deleted) and in the thread about her on the alley. I have a feeling Taren has really pissed someone off very badly. On the alley someone else has spoke up and said to give them a few hours and they were going to come back with major receipts. Then another poster is giving receipts  about how badly Taren did Karen ( soon to be ex-wife) and ANOTHER married man Taren was playing side chick for on and off for THREE years trying to get him to leave his wife. I got the text from the post. *Strong Language :*

KimNYC :
Hello just to add that Taren has 4 DIFFERENT BABY DADDIES!!!! NONE OF HER CHILDREN HAVE THE SAME FATHER. She has a history of messing with married men or men with significant others. I don't know much about her boy's fathers because she never talked about them, but I do know that Jada's father, Maurice, was in a relationship with someone else when she conceived Jada. He was living out of the state and had to move back to Queens, NY so Jada wouldn't go into system like her two son's did. If you notice she videos/take pictures of her visits with Jada and posts them later on like she has custody. I mean Mike is stupid. The pussy game ain't that good for me to have a baby for someone who doesn't even have their other 3 children. Like what was he thinking. Taren is a loose goose she's been pregnant in her last side chick situation which she was in for 3 years waiting for homeboy to leave his wife, (but why buy the the cow when you get the milk for free), and the dude made her get an abortion. She also told his wife that her husband and her were soul mates. Now I hear she said this to Karen, smh. So she's just sleeping around with no condoms and Lawwd knows if she has an STD that's incurable. Her insecurities SPEAKS LOUD and she hides behind the internet looking for encouragement from her subbies. People who tell the truth aren't hating on you boo. They just want you to stop the madness.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 29, 2014)

tiffers said:


> @RockRideTrue Your siggy is distracting af.  WTH is going on with that?


 
It's like Taren's life summed up in one gif.


----------



## MissCrawford (Aug 29, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> And the tea keeps spilling....
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RhKA8



My goodness this man looks and seems so dry and corny ( the only words I could think of) his sexting is damn near like sand ugh....I want to gag.....   My D head.....who says this....no he's the D head....moron........


----------



## ctosha (Aug 30, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> So this was posted on Tarens Instgram (deleted) and in the thread about her on the alley. I have a feeling Taren has really pissed someone off very badly. On the alley someone else has spoke up and said to give them a few hours and they were going to come back with major receipts. Then another poster is giving receipts  about how badly Taren did Karen ( soon to be ex-wife) and ANOTHER married man Taren was playing side chick for on and off for THREE years trying to get him to leave his wife. I got the text from the post. Strong Language :  KimNYC : Hello just to add that Taren has 4 DIFFERENT BABY DADDIES!!!! NONE OF HER CHILDREN HAVE THE SAME FATHER. She has a history of messing with married men or men with significant others. I don't know much about her boy's fathers because she never talked about them, but I do know that Jada's father, Maurice, was in a relationship with someone else when she conceived Jada. He was living out of the state and had to move back to Queens, NY so Jada wouldn't go into system like her two son's did. If you notice she videos/take pictures of her visits with Jada and posts them later on like she has custody. I mean Mike is stupid. The pussy game ain't that good for me to have a baby for someone who doesn't even have their other 3 children. Like what was he thinking. Taren is a loose goose she's been pregnant in her last side chick situation which she was in for 3 years waiting for homeboy to leave his wife, (but why buy the the cow when you get the milk for free), and the dude made her get an abortion. She also told his wife that her husband and her were soul mates. Now I hear she said this to Karen, smh. So she's just sleeping around with no condoms and Lawwd knows if she has an STD that's incurable. Her insecurities SPEAKS LOUD and she hides behind the internet looking for encouragement from her subbies. People who tell the truth aren't hating on you boo. They just want you to stop the madness.




I've been slacking on reading the dragging over at lsa   Headed over to catch up now. This dutty wh**e needs professional help and a std test.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 30, 2014)

MissCrawford said:


> My goodness this man looks and seems so dry and corny ( the only words I could think of) his sexting is damn near like sand ugh....I want to gag.....   My D head.....who says this....no he's the D head....moron........



Whoooooa...

I can't stop watching this train wreck. Both of them are just...ugh.

How in the world is this stuff getting leaked out? It can't be for real.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 30, 2014)

Update: From more tea and receipts being spilled on the alley: 

1.) Taren's children all have different fathers. Her two boys are in the system with the same family and their foster family lets Taren visit. She lost custody because she kept leaving them alone. She was charged with other things under the umbrella of neglect.  (Look at video that she posted about her son Amari and you will see him visiting family from the fathers side as well as foster family) 

2.) Taren's daughter Jada is in the custody of her father who had to move back to Queens, NY so the daughter would not get put in the system as well.

3.) It is HIGHLY likely that the one dropping all this info about Taren's dirty business is the husband she cheated with before Mike. She was in a 3 year relationship with him and he told her to get an abortion. He also got vindictive once Taren outed them to his wife using the same soul mates line and has since done everything he could to make it difficult for her. Taren has made many enemies and runs through "friends" quickly because she tends to use them for personal gain.

4.) Taren is a high school dropout. She has a GED and a cosmetology license. Taren has never been to college.

EDIT: Taren is not licensed she never finished the program. She says so in one of her R&R vlogs about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> 1.) Taren's children all have different fathers. Her two boys are in the system with the same family and their foster family lets Taren visit. *She lost custody because she kept leaving them alone. She was charged with other things under the umbrella of neglect. * (Look at video that she posted about her son Amari and you will see him visiting family from the fathers side as well as foster family)
> 
> 2.) Taren's daughter *Jada is in the custody of her father who had to move back to Queens, NY so the daughter would not get put in the system as well.*



This ***** ain't sh*t.

So this skeeze isn't even TRYING to improve herself and better her situation to get those kids back. Nope. This simp trick is running around sticking sh*t up her butt, chasing after other women's husbands and scamming the interwebs for money to pay for her beyond triflin lifestyle.

If this ain't a nothin a** *****, I don't know what is.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 30, 2014)

Leave Taren alone.


----------



## chocolatethai (Aug 30, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Update: From more tea and receipts being spilled on the alley:
> 
> 1.) Taren's children all have different fathers. Her two boys are in the system with the same family and their foster family lets Taren visit. She lost custody because she kept leaving them alone. She was charged with other things under the umbrella of neglect.  (Look at video that she posted about her son Amari and you will see him visiting family from the fathers side as well as foster family)
> 
> ...



Hold up hold up hold the he.ll up! I read elsewhere that she has a degree in social work or something else equally as ironic and that she was working hard and going to school and her mom or grandmother was helping her at the time???? This is the thread that just keeps on giving


----------



## DayStar (Aug 30, 2014)

What a messy whore. She just lets anyone run up in her raw huh?


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Aug 30, 2014)

chocolatethai said:


> Hold up hold up hold the he.ll up! I read elsewhere that she has a degree in social work or something else equally as ironic and that she was working hard and going to school and her mom or grandmother was helping her at the time???? This is the thread that just keeps on giving



She went to LIU for* preparation* GED classes. She did not get a degree from there. She was considering social services but never got that far.


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 30, 2014)

DayStar said:


> What a messy whore. She just lets anyone run up in her raw huh?



Ummm noooo. Only SOULMATES. Better recognize!


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 30, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> Ummm noooo. Only SOULMATES. Better recognize!



We probably should leave her alone though. This "dragging" has gotten out of hand. I'll behave now and hush.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2014)

What's weird to me is she and Himay10nence seem tight and Kesha seems to be the type of friend to call you on your ish. She does live in St Louis so her focus is a bit different right now.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 30, 2014)

YouTube folks seems to be catching on (if they haven't already).

I may be late (posted 2 days ago) but Melshary's Window Chat: How NOT to be the Other Woman video was  talking directly to Taren. 

Comment: 


> PurpleMariE.2 days ago
> 
> Melshary, I have some tea for you. Taren Guy, Taren916, is a homewrecker..... She's been known to have affairs with married men.... Where you think she's got all her kids from and one on the way?? You didn't hear any of this from me though.....﻿



But Melshary was already on it...


----------



## 30something (Aug 30, 2014)

this thread's title is so fitting Taren Guy needs help.......


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 30, 2014)

Jesus, pleaseeeeeeeeee take the wheel, the seat and the whole damn car!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't. I can't. You all have flooded my house with all this tea. I have no words.
covereyes


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 30, 2014)

Not sure how mom or grandma could help when I believe they'd both passed while in her teens...just my observation based on the info she provided in her first Reveal & Release video.



chocolatethai said:


> Hold up hold up hold the he.ll up! I read elsewhere that she has a degree in social work or something else equally as ironic and that she was working hard and going to school and her mom or grandmother was helping her at the time???? This is the thread that just keeps on giving


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 30, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Update: From more tea and receipts being spilled on the alley:  1.) Taren's children all have different fathers. Her two boys are in the system with the same family and their foster family lets Taren visit. She lost custody because she kept leaving them alone. She was charged with other things under the umbrella of neglect.  (Look at video that she posted about her son Amari and you will see him visiting family from the fathers side as well as foster family)  2.) Taren's daughter Jada is in the custody of her father who had to move back to Queens, NY so the daughter would not get put in the system as well.  3.) It is HIGHLY likely that the one dropping all this info about Taren's dirty business is the husband she cheated with before Mike. She was in a 3 year relationship with him and he told her to get an abortion. He also got vindictive once Taren outed them to his wife using the same soul mates line and has since done everything he could to make it difficult for her. Taren has made many enemies and runs through "friends" quickly because she tends to use them for personal gain.  4.) Taren is a high school dropout. She has a GED and a cosmetology license. Taren has never been to college.  EDIT: Taren is not licensed she never finished the program. She says so in one of her R&R vlogs about 3 yrs ago.



Wow!!!!! Thjs is so sad for those poor kids. She is just popping out babies to push into the system so she can run after married men?! She is a disgusting human being!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 30, 2014)

She should just get her damn tubes tied! 



Naveah2050 said:


> Wow!!!!! Thjs is so sad for those poor kids. _*She is just popping out babies to push into the system *_so she can run after married men?! She is a disgusting human being!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is the gif of Brandy's grandmama, shaking her head?!

This mess isn't entertaining anymore: it's just sad.

Jesus, please fix it.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Michael Mancini McConnell was married to my God daughter 10/10/10 In Santorini Greece. He was and still is, a married man! 

He started this affair with Taren (which ironically sounds very similar to his wife’s name) in December 2012. He was busted in March 2013 by a higher power wanting my God daughter to find out what a nasty, no good, lying *** dog she was married to, by him accidentally leaving his Chromebook home( while sneaking out to see Taren) and unlocked. We have ALL of the gchat between him and Taren (which I would’ve posted to her page a billion times if it was me, but my daughter doesn’t roll like that!)


**I think the Godmom is the one who leaked all the gchat as per the post she did in LSA earlier this year. I personally wondered who could be doing this & where gchat info is coming from.  they just posting a little here a little there.   If the dummy left his laptop unlocked....then that's what you get. What a hot mess...**


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 30, 2014)

The God mother said it wasnt her and that some of these posts coming up they haven't seen. So I dunno.   But I'm sipping none the less

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> Michael Mancini McConnell was married to my God daughter 10/10/10 In Santorini Greece. He was and still is, a married man!  He started this affair with Taren (which ironically sounds very similar to his wife’s name) in December 2012. He was busted in March 2013 by a higher power wanting my God daughter to find out what a nasty, no good, lying *** dog she was married to, by him accidentally leaving his Chromebook home( while sneaking out to see Taren) and unlocked. We have ALL of the gchat between him and Taren (which I would’ve posted to her page a billion times if it was me, but my daughter doesn’t roll like that!)  **I think the Godmom is the one who leaked all the gchat as per the post she did in LSA earlier this year. I personally wondered who could be doing this & where gchat info is coming from.  they just posting a little here a little there.   If the dummy left his laptop unlocked....then that's what you get. What a hot mess...**



That makes the most sense - as opposed to all the hacking by a vengeful party.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 30, 2014)

This was from this site I got from LSA in the comments section...

http://paulcbrunson.com/2012/07/the-secret-that-got-my-wife-i-through-12-years-of-marriage/

LikeReply

davidAug 12, 2012

Prior to her being a jump off she failed 3times with her anchor babies. You are about to have this same female host you event? I wonder why? is she giving you head or something? she gave head to all her other gigs. I know one for a fact. There are so many other talented well deserving and professional females that have Oparah status type of persona but if you choose this trick it is not going to rub females the wrong way. Every man she has worked with she has ****ed notice why they never staY? do you want your wife thinking that you are ****ing this hoe? the only show or event she will host for me is for a sex party even then she will be in the bottom of the barrel. I have followed you for years and I love you work I would hate to see that it has been tainted by this slut. she is such a slut just look at what people are saying about her. now let's be realistic you have to admit that there must be some truth to these comments that is why she disabled the comments for her video bashing and blaming men about not being equipped. She had 3 anchor babies she is trying to say that single motherhood was something that was not her fault. She knew both the men she had kids with were involved with someone and did that stop her from popping those babies? NO! instead she went and filed for child support and welfare and neglected her mentally challanged kids at home by themselves. Police came and took her kids from her. Is this the kind of person that you want your son or daughter looking up to? And don't give me no Bull **** about her being a changed person when she was trying to be a home wrecker. now she is sucking the balls of @ghanasands. Poor guy he can do so much better than her little does he know and Anchor baby is coming his way soon. I am not coming to this event and so is the rest of my book club. I will and wont ever support Taren Guy she is way too slutty for me and if I support her what would that say about me? look at all that there now way she will go with anything that moves. Response to Are single mothers damaged goods. Although you did not want to have commentaries respond to your video because you disabled it you simply told us that what people are saying it true and you don’t want people to know about you. why don’t you do the business anymore? why are you lying and saying the guy who considered you a jumpoff is your ex? He was never your ex and you can ask anybody including him which I am sure he has told you many times when he left you in front of the meeting waiting for him to drop you home lol that day was priceless. he said I am not your man find your way home the way you came.Taren isn’t mentioning that she was a jumpoff of one of the guys in the business she used to be in. this was as recent as 2years ago. the guy repeatedly told her they were not together and that he was not her man yet she keeps claiming he was. She was calling, texting, e-mailing him until he changed his number and every thing. Taren that is your problem right there you have to know the difference between just being a **** and being a girlfriend. You should never have made any comments about this topic no wonder you disabled the comment box yet you say that when people make truthful comments about you it does not bother you, yeh right.Taren if you were to have kept your legs closed you would not have 3kids for 3 different fathers and I do agree that is a major red flag. the nerve of you to say that men are not equipped to handle a single mother, I beg the differ. Men can handle a hard working, and true single mom but they just can’t handle a whore like you and that’s the truth. If a man loves you regardless of what baggage you are carrying he will be willing to make it work NO excuses, but if you are always so easy and have no class selling yourself all the time no man is going to wife you. On top of that you had had you boys taken away from you and was givin custody to their fathers family all because you were running the streets is very sad. You weren’t even married when you had your 3rd child like come on when are you going to get the big picture? Then you want to blame the men and say that they are not equipped? ***** go sit the **** down and close your ****ing legs. NO wonder you don’t do the business anymore which is not a surprise because everybody knew that you’s a whore. The guy in the business that used Taren for what she is said that she was still attempting to reach out to him saying that someone broke into her house so he changed his number again a second time. I don’t know if She is still contacting him because he doesn’t mention it when I see him at the meetings, but that just goes to show how Low Taren Guy is willing to go. The guy has moved on back with his wife and she is still trying to get with him. Taren was also contacting other men in the business that also used her as a jumpoff but she is not going to mention that in her videos.http://instagr.am/p/Kp2PToSJGR/*FYI this guy that she is referring to is not even working in her area. also when a you get a ticket on you car on the summons has the name of the person who wrote the ticket along with their number.I too was a single mom and I joined this business to help myself and make a better future for my kid. I have kept my standard very high along with birth control and I don’t have 3 kids with 3 different fathers. I have been married for 4years now and I am now considering having my second child. Everyone has their own story but you have control as a person to make a better ending if you didn’t get a good start. I have learned from my past mistakes and I moved forward for the better but damn there are just people out there to live up to the statistics of our disgraceful society.As for this topic I stand corrected when I say NO not all single moms are damaged goods. There are single moms out there that actually live up to the title as a mother and that is not just because they have brought kids into this world, but because they love and care for their kids like I care for mines. We are not tramps or whores nor jumpoffs or home-wreckers or attempted home-werckers Like Taren Guy. We are the minority of what true single moms are but the majority people like Taren Guy here is what gives us true single moms a bad name. Ho sit the **** down clean up your act, stop trying to be someone you are not for God sakes you have 3kids now why don’t you try to break the cycle? I feel sorry for her kids they are the ones that are going to suffer the most and it’s so sad because they did not ask to be here with a mother like Taren. It’s probably better for the kids to be with their father’s family, they might have a chance after all*http://bossip.com/557516/are-single...eady-made-family-video69691/REPLYStacyJUNE*17, 2012 @ 11:39 PM 3 1 Rate ThisTaren guy you ratchet *****! not surprised 3kids not married different daddies what the **** you are RACHET! I wonder who your next target is going to be. you are just a loose pussy hoe maybe that guy that you work with. You are such a ****ing hoodrat. Who is that guy anyway and why are you so starving for him? Take a hint hoe you have 3kids 3 different daddies and you pussy is loose as **** so men obviously don’t stay with you. If men don’t want you let them be don’t ****ing stalk them. you are so ****ing starving. Buy a dildo of something. ****! time is now 10pm do you now where your 3 baby daddies are? lamo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just came from there reading that.  That was the longest, grammatically flawed, epic, and angry post I have ever seen.  I wish I knew what triggered it since the article isnt about taren.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I just came from there reading that.  That was the longest, grammatically flawed, epic, and angry post I have ever seen.  I wish I knew what triggered it since the article isnt about taren.



I know right...girl I almost fell asleep trying to finish it all. Also I tried to join LSA but my phone tripping or their site is lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I just came from there reading that.  That was the longest, grammatically flawed, epic, and angry post I have ever seen.  I wish I knew what triggered it since the article isnt about taren.



Maybe Taren took her man too LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Maybe Taren took her man too LOL




I was thinking the same thing too but I still dont know how the tangent started   Its an article where some man gives advise on how to make your marriage last.  We all know Taren isnt about that life!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

In the first few sentences the person mentioned Taren hosting an event. I looked it up real quick and this guy was teaming up with Taren & Anthony Dickey to talk about hair, love, etc


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> In the first few sentences the person mentioned Taren hosting an event. I looked it up real quick and this guy was teaming up with Taren & Anthony Dickey to talk about hair, love, etc



The h3ll does hair have to do with love and relationships?!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> The h3ll does hair have to do with love and relationships?!  Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


I don't even know and I may be wrong about the hair part but Taren & Hairrules (Anthony Dickey) was gonna do some panel/event with that guy.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 31, 2014)

greenandchic
 you are uberlate I posted that as soon as Mel dropped the videoYour tea is cold & old! I kid, I kid! 



greenandchic said:


> YouTube folks seems to be catching on (if they haven't already).
> 
> I may be late (posted 2 days ago) but Melshary's Window Chat: How NOT to be the Other Woman video was  talking directly to Taren.
> 
> ...



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Embyra (Aug 31, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Anyone remember her autism speaks campaign that got a really high donate amount and then suddenly disappeared and she would not speak on where the money had ended up at? Not again Taren.


 



after that tea thread about her on the other forum I can no longer look at her the same


----------



## DeepBluSea (Aug 31, 2014)

She has really pissed some people off.   They put all her business out there.  The 4 kids 4 baby daddy's is one thing.  The kids being in foster care is another.  Is she trying to get them back? When they get older it's going to hurt their hearts that their momma could have taken care of them but didn't want to. She has more things to worry about than some chicks clapping on the net.  She is sowing some bad seeds with what she is doing to her children.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeepBluSea said:


> She has really pissed some people off.   They put all her business out there.  The 4 kids 4 baby daddy's is one thing.  The kids being in foster care is another.  Is she trying to get them back? When they get older it's going to hurt their hearts that their momma could have taken care of them but didn't want to. She has more things to worry about than some chicks clapping on the net.  She is sowing some bad seeds with what she is doing to her children.


She don't care. She keeps doing the same thing over & over and getting the same results. Not sure what her end goal is and when and if she gets that will it be enough to make her stop?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Taren was the MC for the events that Paul C Brunson had for his book tour. I dont know if she was at all the events across the country but she was for sure at the events in NYC because I went to two of them through the Urban League and I remember her there. The way that rant started they writer made it seem like Taren was trying to work on Paul too which I really dont think is true and I hope is not true because his business is about love and marriage and his wife was at all these events and they seem to hae a beautiful relationship. 
And that rant is extra random. The article had nothing to do with Taren


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Taren was the MC for the events that Paul C Brunson had for his book tour. I dont know if she was at all the events across the country but she was for sure at the events in NYC because I went to two of them through the Urban League and I remember her there. The way that rant started they writer made it seem like Taren was trying to work on Paul too which I really dont think is true and I hope is not true because his business is about love and marriage and his wife was at all these events and they seem to hae a beautiful relationship.
> And that rant is extra random. The article had nothing to do with Taren



Thats what I was saying!  Random as all get up! I almost read every comment trying to figure out what triggered it. But as ladies her and on lsa explained "david" was just referring to taren hosting. 

I think the real herbal tea to that rant is the fact it was posted 2 years ago.  So its not like someone just jumped on the bandwagon for this.  I know some didnt like her back then, but I'm pretty sure all of her ways were not exposed like this back then.  

Makes me want to have brunch with this "david" chick  They must have more tea by now!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Embyra (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep I heard she was getting down with ghanasands don't blame her is is fine ! 

Thanks for the entertainment who knew there was still more life to that taren epic lsa thread


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2014)

I've said it before and I will say it again. She's thinking this is going to turn out like celebrities that go through it...Alicia keys, Gabrielle union,  and others were the side chicks and they left their wife's for them. Now living happily ever after but difference is she's not them nor has that type of fame, monies, unlimited access to resources and people. They still get the backslash Taren is getting but they don't gaf bc they're rich lol. Still wrong no matter how you slice it and who it is. If you are done with your marriage then leave b4 you cheat and drag your wife through the mf mud. My heart goes out to the wives and what they deal with....ugh.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again. She's thinking this is going to turn out like celebrities that go through it...Alicia keys, Gabrielle union,  and others were the side chicks and they left their wife's for them. Now living happily ever after but difference is she's not them nor has that type of fame, monies, unlimited access to resources and people. They still get the backslash Taren is getting but they don't gaf bc they're rich lol. Still wrong no matter how you slice it and who it is. If you are done with your marriage then leave b4 you cheat and drag your wife through the mf mud. My heart goes out to the wives and what they deal with....ugh.



Tarens coins are tied to her popularity she needs to handle this stat...what a mess.


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 31, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> Tarens coins are tied to her popularity she needs to handle this stat...what a mess.



She still thinks she is popular though. I don't think she will 'get it' until she loses clicks and subbies. Folks are eating this up. She's more popular now than ever in her mind.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 31, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> She still thinks she is popular though. I don't think she will 'get it' until she loses clicks and subbies. Folks are eating this up. She's more popular now than ever in her mind.


True! For someone like her no publicity is probably bad but this is not a good look... I won't lie I had no clue who she was before this and now I do.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Thats what I was saying!  Random as all get up! I almost read every comment trying to figure out what triggered it. But as ladies her and on lsa explained "david" was just referring to taren hosting.
> 
> I think the real herbal tea to that rant is the fact it was posted 2 years ago.  So its not like someone just jumped on the bandwagon for this.  I know some didnt like her back then, but I'm pretty sure all of her ways were not exposed like this back then.
> 
> ...



She has a couple of enemies because people have aired her dirty laundry a few times before. I remember there was drama with a letter a former friend wrote a few years ago.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think "a couple" of enemies is an understatement  Taren stays tap dancing on peoples last nerve.  But you must lay in the bed you make.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 3, 2014)

Updates from the ex-associates posted under a story about Taren from website http://www.sipthetea.com/2014/09/popular-youtber-shamed-for-reproducing.html : 

JanC September 3, 2014 at 3:18 PM

Apologies in advance because this will be long!

I've known Taren since junior high and we also went to the same high school. We grew up in the same neighborhood and still hang out with a lot of the same people, though we're not close anymore. A mutual friend recently spilled some major tea to me about Taren and I was shocked. Apparently Taren has been stressed out a lot and complained that people are talking about her online. She made it seem like she was being "cyber bullied" by haters for no reason and tried to get the police involved. The po-po basically brushed her off and said they couldn't help unless someone was threatening her well being and that someone talking about you online isn't necessarily a crime. The NYPD have so much **** on their plate already and they’re not trying to get involved in this mess.

I found so much stuff by googling her name (was curious about the “cyber bullies”) and was honestly shocked by everything I read. I was led here by the lipstick alley thread (which is pretty much spot on although my account isn't approved and I can't post). It makes so much sense that a lot of the flack she's been getting is because of her involvement with Michael. I remember being at a party last year and she was there with him on her arm. We just side eyed her like who the fk is this new dude and what happened to Will (@GhanaSands) (a guy she was dating)? She introduced Michael as her “boyfriend", but we later found out he's married!! Not surprising given her history of messing around with married men. One of our mutual friends confronted her about this and asked "where is the wife?" Taren told her that the wife isn't in the picture and the relationship is dead. I'm not sure if that's some b.s. that Michael fed her.

There was some drama last year with her and Michael because she found out that he was creeping with a light skinned girl he met at a party. She found messages on his phone from the girl and lost it. She vented about all of this to our mutual friend who told her she shouldn't have been messing around with Michael in the first place because he seems like a sleazy dude, cheating on his wife etc. Taren has never been able to take advice or admit her wrongs, so she blew up at our friend and got really nasty. She said she wanted to give him a second chance because no one is perfect and she doesn’t believe in giving up on people.

I don’t know why she thinks Michael is such a great catch, because it's pretty obvious he's a loser, both morally and financially. At the party his eyes were darting around the room checking out all the women. We found out that he's broke as hell, doesn't have a real career and is constantly borrowing money and not paying it back. He flaunts all this fake success on social media but it's all bs. His event management company is largely bs as well and I wonder how many, if any clients he'll be getting because his reputation has been trashed just like Taren's.

Before she had her first son, Taren got pregnant and had an abortion. In high school she was extremely wild and loose. There was an abandoned building near our school where she used to meet with this guy for sex. Her obsession with all this anal stuff started back then too. I remember her bragging about doing it with some dude and about how it hurt like hell at first but that she started enjoying it after some time. (continued)

There was an incident where she had sex with 3 guys at the same time at a party and later bragged about it. I remember one time in high school she got the clap from some dude and was freaking out and afraid to tell her mom. One time our teacher walked into class and found her sitting on this guy's lap and told her off about it.

Our mutual friend said Taren had an abortion last year after Michael got her pregnant for the first time. Idk if he convinced her to do it or what the full story is concerning that. I was shocked to hear that she was pregnant again and actually keeping it, because she had said that after her daughter she didn't want any more kids.

When Michael's wife found out about their affair last year, Taren started flaunting their "relationship" on social media. She's lost a lot of friends over this mess and people are generally tired of her shenanigans.

She ****ed around with that guy Chenlo who appears in a lot of her pictures. I'm also pretty sure she messed around with Chris, who is a major loser and too full of himself. There was also this guy who works at Essence that she was messing around with for awhile. I’ve also heard a lot of stories about her time at Voodoo and that she used to have sex with men for money while working there.

Taren has done a lot of wrong in terms of her kids, and that's why they were taken away. She was taking care of all 3 of her kids in the beginning, because I used to see them around town all the time and she seemed like a great mom. I rarely ever see her with her kids anymore. I have no idea when or why everything spiraled out of control, but it must have happened right around the time she became really popular online. I don’t know who the boys are currently living with, but they definitely don’t live with her. The daughter lives with her father and is well cared for. She doesn't get any government support for her kids since they don’t live with her.

I remember her promoting the Faces of Autism campaign a while back. She seemed really excited and was telling everyone about it. At the time I thought it was something really positive and a good thing she was doing. We all supported it and purchased bracelets, etc. When last I heard, she said she had raised “over $8,000” from selling merch and other donations (this is what she told us!). A businessman from NJ wrote her a $1,000 check for the campaign. I’m shocked to read that she’s claiming to have raised only a small sum. Does she not know that people who know her in real life can google her name and discover all her lies?

All the faux enlightenment stuff she posts on social media is bs. If you know the real Taren, you'll find that she's actually very insecure which is why she cycles through men. Taren's mom (RIP) had her when she was really young (like 17). I think her upbringing has a lot to do with her lifestyle now, but there were lots of other kids we grew up with who had similar upbringings and they've done well. Some of the girls she was really close with in HS got college degrees, etc. It's just sad. 

Comment about her from another Natural Hair vlogger: 

http://i.imgur.com/yJ3wwEG.png


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 3, 2014)

Apparently Mike and Taren have gone ghost on social media..


----------



## DayStar (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn........


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 3, 2014)

DayStar said:


> Damn........



Double damn 

She should probably delete her channel and lay low for a while. This is just ugly.


----------



## zora (Sep 3, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Apparently Mike and Taren have gone ghost on social media..



She probably had the baby.  She needs to chill and make sure she takes care of baby and herself.

It's sad an innocent baby is mixed up in this mess.  

I'm a little scared for Taren.  I hope she doesn't develop postpartum depression.  This is too much stress.


----------



## Vashti (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not concerned for her at all. I am concerned about the welfare of that new baby.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would hope since Social Services has taken all of her kids from her they're keeping an eye on her.


----------



## GoldenRule (Sep 4, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> I would hope since Social Services has taken all of her kids from her they're keeping an eye on her.



I doubt it. She has moved to another state now.


----------



## zora (Sep 4, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I doubt it. She has moved to another state now.



With what money?


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 4, 2014)

zora said:


> With what money?



Yalls money. Duh!!! Lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't have anything to add except on Jerry Springer they said the word THOT!!!


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Don't have anything to add except on Jerry Springer they said the word THOT!!!



!!!! Oh I thought jerry said it lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> !!!! Oh I thought jerry said it lol



No it was a dude in the audience telling a girl they have a word for girls like her in New York (Brooklyn I think he said) and he was like thot...T-H-O-T lol spelled it out and errthang.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 4, 2014)

I must confess I hadda google the word when I saw it in this thread the first time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Double damn
> 
> She should probably delete her channel and* lay low for a while.* This is just ugly.



I've been lurking in this thread and judging by what I've read, it looks like she needs to lay low for good.  Perhaps she should consider a new line of work. I hear Burger King is hiring.


----------



## Shiks (Sep 4, 2014)

Sidebar. Ghana Sands. Who is he? He seems to get around because we know some people in common and I live in Africa.


----------



## lux10023 (Sep 4, 2014)

damn i think she needs to step away from her online presence and seek some serious therapy and counseling!!!! wow...her mom passing away and childhood may have a lot to do with why she is making these bad decisions....

don't bring kids into this mess--having protected sex is also an option!


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Sidebar. Ghana Sands. Who is he?* He seems to get around because we know some people in common and I live in Africa.*



I don't know why but this was funny to me.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Sidebar. Ghana Sands. Who is he? He seems to get around because we know some people in common and I live in Africa.



He is a regular ole' Ghanian boy raised in NYC (I think). I followed him and then a few people I know started to appear on his IG. Small world.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 4, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Sidebar. Ghana Sands. Who is he? He seems to get around because we know some people in common and I live in Africa.



I found this funny too and I dont even know why.

Any who, he's a social media personality as well and supposedly was humping Taren prior to Mike being in the picture.  He did a few videos with her.  Not much tea on him though.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 4, 2014)

SimJam said:


> I must confess I hadda google the word when I saw it in this thread the first time




I did too.  I had no idea it was a meaning until the Taren tea started to spill heavy.  I guess it started from a song?  Not sure.  I just know I must be getting old cause I for real used urban dictionary


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 5, 2014)

This thread is entertaining and sad at the same time.


----------



## Shiks (Sep 5, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I found this funny too and I dont even know why.
> 
> Any who, he's a social media personality as well and supposedly was humping Taren prior to Mike being in the picture.  He did a few videos with her.  Not much tea on him though.





cutiebe2 said:


> He is a regular ole' Ghanian boy raised in NYC (I think). I followed him and then a few people I know started to appear on his IG. Small world.





Honey Bee said:


> I don't know why but this was funny to me.



We are technically worlds apart and know the same people. I know there are 6 degrees of separation but that was odd to me. He goes on these trips with a few people I know.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 5, 2014)

Soo much stuff is being spilled in the alley and the website dedicated to exposing her. I am not posting it here because I feel like it is all too deep and I really am starting to feel incredibly embarrassed for Taren. She has pissed someone off really bad. People are coming out of the wood work know exposing her and posting receipts and calling out mike as well. They have pictures of the sexting pics she took for him as well as asking him to come over after the wife leaves. People were talking about all the terrible things she's done. I thought I heard it all but now I am so flabbergasted. Taren is a low done something and is getting back in full what she reaped. Mike is just as terrible.  the two of them are some of the most ruthless degenerates I have ever had the displeasure of knowing about. That child needs to go up to family or adoption. No way Taren is capable of being a mother. This is all so very disgusting. She is a disgusting woman. I'm out.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 5, 2014)

That might not matter.  I'm sure that they can find her--it's not like she moved far--and take the baby. 



GoldenRule said:


> I doubt it. She has moved to another state now.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 5, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I've been lurking in this thread and judging by what I've read, it looks like she needs to lay low for good.  Perhaps she should consider a new line of work. *I hear Burger King is hiring*.



I read the bolded and just lost it


----------



## MissCrawford (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not saying what she has done is right by any means but I can't help but feel like we have more than enough pitch forks and fire. A lot of people are casting stones but we have all made bad decisions big and small, few and many. Who are we to think that her choices are any worse than ours. Her's were publicized so everyone knows. This makes it abominable to some when really it's just regular ol' news. I know some of this stuff is shameful but it's just an example of what money and fame can do to a person. We are all at risk never knowing what will happen if bitten by the fame bug. She couldn't stay grounded, some people just can't, they want it all at any cost. I admit I was sipping the tea too but it's kinda messed up as well. Still sipping though, why not, it's Friday.....


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 5, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> *Soo much stuff is being spilled in the alley and the website dedicated to exposing her*. I am not posting it here because I feel like it is all too deep and I really am starting to feel incredibly embarrassed for Taren. She has pissed someone off really bad. People are coming out of the wood work know exposing her and posting receipts and calling out mike as well. *They have pictures of the sexting pics she took for him as well as asking him to come over after the wife leaves*. People were talking about all the terrible things she's done. I thought I heard it all but now I am so flabbergasted. Taren is a low done something and is getting back in full what she reaped. Mike is just as terrible.  the two of them are some of the most ruthless degenerates I have ever had the displeasure of knowing about. That child needs to go up to family or adoption. No way Taren is capable of being a mother. This is all so very disgusting. She is a disgusting woman. I'm out.




That alley tea is extremely good until you overdose by following the link to that unedited pic of Taren actually using the now infamous butt plug.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree. Some people, including those in this thread, are having too much fun with this. Like these updates are exciting them or something. 



MissCrawford said:


> I'm not saying what she has done is right by any means but I can't help but feel like we have more than enough pitch forks and fire. A lot of people are casting stones but we have all made bad decisions big and small, few and many. Who are we to think that her choices are any worse than ours. Her's were publicized so everyone knows. This makes it abominable to some when really it's just regular ol' news. I know some of this stuff is shameful but it's just an example of what money and fame can do to a person. We are all at risk never knowing what will happen if bitten by the fame bug. She couldn't stay grounded, some people just can't, they want it all at any cost. I admit I was sipping the tea too but it's kinda messed up as well. Still sipping though, why not, it's Friday.....


----------



## zora (Sep 5, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Soo much stuff is being spilled in the alley and the website dedicated to exposing her. I am not posting it here because I feel like it is all too deep and I really am starting to feel incredibly embarrassed for Taren. She has pissed someone off really bad. People are coming out of the wood work know exposing her and posting receipts and calling out mike as well. They have pictures of the sexting pics she took for him as well as asking him to come over after the wife leaves. People were talking about all the terrible things she's done. I thought I heard it all but now I am so flabbergasted. Taren is a low done something and is getting back in full what she reaped. Mike is just as terrible.  the two of them are some of the most ruthless degenerates I have ever had the displeasure of knowing about. That child needs to go up to family or adoption. No way Taren is capable of being a mother. This is all so very disgusting. She is a disgusting woman. I'm out.



There's more?

I seriously think she may have a mental disorder.  She appears to be to dissociated to what's going on her life.  But then again, wasn't that Sykes lady the same way?


----------



## DoDo (Sep 5, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> That alley tea is extremely good until you overdose by following the link to* that unedited pic of Taren actually using the now infamous butt.*



Nah!!!! They did not!

OMG!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 5, 2014)

I dont feel guilty at all for the dragging or the sipping


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 5, 2014)

zora said:


> There's more?
> 
> I seriously think she may have a mental disorder.  She appears to be to dissociated to what's going on her life.  But then again, wasn't that Sykes lady the same way?



what sykes lady?


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 5, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I dont feel guilty at all for the dragging or the sipping



i dont feel guilty but i dont think exposing her private photos/convos is right.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike is guiltier than Taren, he has the wife and therefore the burden to be faithful but Taren is taking all of the heat... while pregnant.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> what sykes lady?



I think they're talking about Shanel Cooper-Sikes.


----------



## MissCrawford (Sep 5, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I think they're talking about Shanel Cooper-Sikes.



Who is she?

Never Mind...Googled it..what a shame


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 5, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Mike is guiltier than Taren, he has the wife and therefore the burden to be faithful but Taren is taking all of the heat... while pregnant.



Both are equally guilty IMO. 

Mike is a dog for cheating, but Taren is just as bad for being a willing participant. She could've (and should've) walked away after finding out he was married, but chose not to. It's unfortunate that all this drama is unfolding around the birth of her child, but my sympathy only extends to the baby born into this situation. Taren is grown and has a history of sleeping with married/taken men, so I can't feel bad that the consequences of her actions are catching up with her. I do wish her a healthy baby and delivery.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 6, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Mike is guiltier than Taren, he has the wife and therefore the burden to be faithful but Taren is taking all of the heat... while pregnant.



I agree with you 100%.  Women are always going to be put on blast no matter the man's involvement.  Some how ppl always expect the woman to take the high road, even though we are more governed by emotion than rationale.  It's obvious she's needy, and that makes her a prime target.

Having said that, I think Taren's biggest mistake has been putting her business all out there.  When will ppl learn, the internet is not your friend! 

Back in the day, people had to DIG for your dirt.  I long for those days.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

Trust if there was more tea on Mike trife behind I'd be knee deep wading in the tea!!!  But until more of his cohorts come out and play I will settle for thot Taren tea.  

Yes Mike is the one who is married there for he is lower than dirt. But she knowingly slept with a married man, flaunted that relationship to the public, and got pregnant by him.  AND HE'S STILL MARRIED!!!  There are no divorce papers.  In additions she was a waterlily supported which I can not forgive AND her many ventures she has created to screw fellow woman out of their hard earned monies so she can play house with a married man?!?!?  Nah son! I will not feel bad and I will not stop sippin on this delightful tea.


----------



## Nayna (Sep 6, 2014)

I think her telling the wife that they are soulmates is what made her look just as bad.  Just don't say jack.  Act like you didn't know he was married.  But to come out your face to his wife as if what you did was justified is just despicable.

I hope she doesn't come back with anymore fundraisers.  Just start your alleged company on your own.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nayna said:


> I think her telling the wife that they are soulmates is what made her look just as bad.  Just don't say jack.  Act like you didn't know he was married.  But to come out your face to his wife as if what you did was justified is just despicable.
> 
> I hope she doesn't come back with anymore fundraisers.  Just start your alleged company on your own.



BOOM!  This right here


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup, this tea is scorching! 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Trust if there was more tea on Mike trife behind I'd be knee deep wading in the tea!!!  But until more of his cohorts come out and play I will settle for thot Taren tea.
> 
> Yes Mike is the one who is married there for he is lower than dirt. But she knowingly slept with a married man, flaunted that relationship to the public, and got pregnant by him.  AND HE'S STILL MARRIED!!!  There are no divorce papers.  In additions she was a waterlily supported which I can not forgive AND her many ventures she has created to screw fellow woman out of their hard earned monies so she can play house with a married man?!?!? * Nah son! I will not feel bad and I will not stop sippin on this delightful tea.*


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 6, 2014)

So scratch what I said about my previous post being my last. THIS IS A WARNING POST, DO NOT PAY MONEY TO ANYTHING TAREN GUY ENDORSES AND OR SELLS! She is a known fraud, she turned to crowd funding because she had stolen money from "friends" who are not ratting her out for the con she is. This is from the blog dedicated to exposing Taren. This post and the sexting pictures, and the chat logs were posted by him. He is one of AREYA's first investors. Taren and mike stole his money and planned to do that to everyone who donated. Special thanks to the blogger and the ladies at the at Lipstick alley- guru alley for diligence: 

http://tarensbuttplug.tumblr.com/post/96811904241/saturday-afternoon-tea

Saturday Afternoon Tea
This message is for the people on Lipstick Alley. I signed up on your forum about 2 weeks ago to post some dirt on Taren and Mike, but my account is still not approved. That’s the main reason I decided to create this blog instead. I’ve seen a couple of posts from people speculating that I’m probably a bitter ex of Mike’s or someone he cheated with. Let me clear that up first so there’s no confusion: I have never, ever been sexually involved with Mike. I’m also not a hacker. My dealings with Mike and Taren were business-related, and I considered both of them my friends until I was ripped off by them on one of their many fraudulent business “ventures”. I invested a large sum of money last year on Areya TV. As of today, I have yet to be paid back.

Backstory: I’ve known Taren since 2011, though I wouldn’t say we were friends back then. More like acquaintances. We didn’t start really hanging out until late 2012, when I ran into both her and Mike at a party. She introduced him as her boyfriend and they were all over each other. PDA and then some. At the time, I did not know anything about their business or the scandal surrounding Mike cheating on his wife. Knowledge of the whole affair came later. On the outside, they both seem like decent people. Charismatic, respectable, successful, people who had their **** together. Everything that’s been written about Mike being a man who presents well (well-dressed, etc.) is 100% true. You would never expect him or Taren to be the type of people that would scam someone, but they are both con artists, and most con artists are charming and know how to work a room. They’ve been over to my house several times, hung out with my family, etc. I met Taren’s daughter a few times (but never her sons). I’ve met Mike’s son and he seemed like a decent father. 
In April of 2013, they approached me with the idea for Areya, which they described as an online content network geared towards women. The “mission statement” was very similar to what they put up for AreyaTV on the Indiegogo page. Same wording and everything. Taren said that it had been a dream of hers for years and believed that with her Youtube following it could be very successful. Mike claimed to know a lot of people in the industry who could be a part of it, but imo the people he was referring to are very small-time. They wanted to use my connections as well (I work in a related industry) and wanted me to be part of it. The biggest issue, however, was that they needed funding for production, web and graphic design, and they also planned to release a printed and digital magazine and charge a monthly subscription fee. They claimed to have a large sum of their own money that they planned to invest, and were looking for other investors. 
This is where my education, intellect, and intuition failed me, because I decided to become one of their investors without fully doing my research on them. They promised immeasurable returns and claimed that they would pitch the idea to women and beauty-related companies who would come on board and pay them for ad space on the website. I invested a 5 digit sum of money to their venture, and to this day I have not seen a penny of that money. I pressed them for progress reports and they always promised that stuff was “coming”, so I waited.

The fallout started around September of last year. I was having a conversation with a friend and mentioned them and the Areya venture. She said something along the lines of “I know those two very well and they’re scammers”.  She revealed to me that Mike was a married man who cheated on his wife with Taren, and that they were shacking up because the wife found out and kicked him out. She told me that Mike was broke, and that he probably used my money to pay his bills or to pay for trips. She told me about one of her close friends who Mike had tried to hook up with. Her friend told Taren what Mike tried to do, which was a huge mistake. Taren blew up at the friend and told her she was lying, and accused her of trying to get with Mike when it was the other way around.

At this point I was a little panicked, so I started doing more digging on Taren and Mike. I found out about the “Faces of Autism” campaign through a friend and asked Taren about it, pretending that I wanted to purchase some merch to support her. She said that the campaign was no longer running because there was a conflict with the supplier and she was getting a lot of orders from schools, friends, and online but couldn’t deliver. I asked how much she had been able to raise and she said “about $12,000”. 

I found out through various sources about her multiple baby daddies and general heauxing ways, messing around with married men, neglecting her kids so she could go gallivanting around town, etc. A woman with that many kids should not have so much spare time on her hands to be attending parties and traveling. I was flabbergasted because I realized that I didn’t know her at all. It was when Mike left his google account logged into the computer at my office that I got a real eyeful of what those two get up to, and took screenshots as proof.

I think Mike may be a bigger hoe than Taren, because he cheated on his wife both before and after they were married. He also cheated on Taren with a few different women. I’m close with one of Mike’s former friends (whom he coincidentally also owes money to for some “Team Mancini” related stuff that fell through). This friend revealed that Team Mancini is largely a front, that Mike likes to fake success on the outside, when in reality he’s struggling financially, and that most of the stuff on his Linkedin profile is made up. He hasn’t worked with any of those companies and it’s mostly just for show.
This friend spilled a lot of dirt about how Mike would pick up women at parties, **** them in hotels and bathroom stalls, then go home to his wife like nothing ever happened. These are all things he witnessed himself. He wrote the comment on the sipthetea post I linked to earlier, the only post that’s still up because the others were flagged. He told me about how Mike cheated on Taren all of last year, and I’m pretty sure he still does it since she’s been knocked up. He said that Mike is the type of person who plays women and gets bored quickly - a serial cheater. He’s no longer friends with Mike after the fallout over money and for the Michael Jackson comment on Instagram about Taren.

In addition to cheating, Mike put all of Taren’s business out there to his friends. He told his friends about how she’s a huge freak, loves to use sex toys, loves to be handcuffed, and that they make sex tapes together then watch them later. They also like doing freaky **** in public places, like dressing rooms and abandoned parking lots. One of these days they will be caught. Taren has all this time on her hands to plug her various orifices with sex toys because she doesn’t have custody of any of her kids. And Mike is a loser with zero responsibilities, so they’re perfect for each other.

After I got tired of waiting for the stuff related to the project that was supposed to be “coming”, I started asking them for my money back. They started ignoring my phone calls, stopped responding to email and texts. I ran into them at a party and they said that stuff had “fallen through” and they were “going through some personal stuff” and that they would pay me back. To this day, I’m still waiting. I don’t expect to ever get that money back. Since then, I’ve talked to a few other people who made investments but were never paid back.

 The reason they turned to crowdfunding is that most of their friends now know who they truly are now and would never give them a penny. I’m getting text messages and emails from people connected to them who have googled their names and seen the lipstick alley threads and what’s been revealed in a bunch of different places. A lot of people have been made aware of their bull****, and their circle of friends is now tiny.
I’m truly sorry for the $440 that people donated to the latest iteration of Areya, because it’s likely that nothing will ever come of it. This blog will probably be shut down soon, because I’ve received copyright takedown notices for all my other posts. I’ve also received quite a few threatening text messages and emails from Taren, but I’m not afraid of her or Mike. I wanted to get my story out there since I can’t post on Lipstick Alley. Moral of the story, be careful who you befriend, do your research, and be careful who you give your money to. I’ve learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## orangepeel (Sep 6, 2014)

Came into the forum looking for hair dye recs and started reading.
Felt like this on pages 1-3:





but kept on reading 





Now I've reached the end and going over to the Alley because...I know what I read but DANG!!!!!


----------



## zora (Sep 6, 2014)

O-M-Geeeee.  She's a straight con.

It's unfortunate because she actually had the talent to have her own show on a legitimate cable channel.

The only thing that will work is to appear on TV by having Iyanla fix her life.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 6, 2014)

zora said:


> O-M-Geeeee.  She's a straight con.
> 
> It's unfortunate because she actually had the talent to have her own show on a legitimate cable channel.
> 
> *The only thing that will work is to appear on TV by having Iyanla fix her life.*



Yes LAWD!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

MMMAAAANNN!!!!!! It just gets better!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 6, 2014)

We still talking about Taren?


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 6, 2014)

Once again lets thank the detectives at LSA for all they have done. Taren posted a video saying that she did not get much from the Autism Campaign, If i recall correctly she said it was under 2000 and it all went away for funds she had to pay to keep the campaign going so she stopped because she was not making much at all to cover the ever increasing prices. We now have e-mail conversations proving that was a lie. 



http://38.media.tumblr.com/8437d69323482a7842372aef23a937a9/tumblr_nbi6raKzn11tkufhno1_1280.png

http://31.media.tumblr.com/dcf98577e0cc6c7fe375da4cb6366a35/tumblr_nbi6raKzn11tkufhno2_1280.png

http://31.media.tumblr.com/6c7aec6738ed7235e0533e7fc739f0eb/tumblr_nbi6raKzn11tkufhno3_1280.png


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 6, 2014)

She raised...nah, *swindled*...12 THOUSAND dollars from folks?!  Damn! 



curlytwirly06 said:


> Once again lets thank the detectives at LSA for all they have done. Taren posted a video saying that she did not get much from the Autism Campaign, If i recall correctly she said it was under 2000 and it all went away for funds she had to pay to keep the campaign going so she stopped because she was not making much at all to cover the ever increasing prices. We know have e-mail conversations proving that was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 6, 2014)

She's SUCH a liar!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 6, 2014)

Seriously I think that Taren could make a successful transition into the Adult toy industry starting with launch of the first products in her Areya line. The initial products would include butt plugs and her own proprietary blends crafted to create signature personal lubricants.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 6, 2014)

This is really getting crazy she should be in jail for fraud.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 6, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> Seriously I think that Taren could make a successful transition into the Adult toy industry starting with launch of the first products in her Areya line. The initial products would include butt plugs and her own proprietary blends crafted to create signature personal lubricants.




That really might work. She definitely has something that appeals to people to have gotten this far.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Woooow....

They are snakes and err y body still "working" with them better watch out!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 6, 2014)

It sounds like they were the “cool people" everyone wanted to be in with and they used it to take advantage of people...smh.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 6, 2014)

She has seen the thread on lsa and deleted the video where she said she made less than 1000 from the Faces of autism campaign. We have the Audio from the video at soundcloud. It's around the 8:30 mark where she lies about it. All thanks goes to the detectives at LSA. 

https://soundcloud.com/user996273361/rv19-questions-answers-real-talk-areyatv-from-youtube


----------



## oceanwater (Sep 6, 2014)

WOW


----------



## DeepBluSea (Sep 6, 2014)

This thread just won't end.  People have literally produced receipts.  Smh.  All this stress cannot be good for a pregnant woman.  They should have never launched this most recent scheme but I'm guessing they need money for the baby. Smh


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2014)

^^^ they are disgusting individuals and darkness always comes to light eventually. Everything these no good mfs did is being made public as it should be bc of the wrong they have done to so many. It's kind of sad really but hopefully they get caught and justice served for their wrong doings aka frauds! There's still so many people out there who don't even know what they have done and that's what makes it even worse. So they will continue to windle people out of their money and try to delete paper trails of it. 

OAN- I was finally able to register on LSA lol. Now gotta wait for the admins to approve my account. I love it over there. Who knew such a place exists. Hey I'm just nosey and like to sip tea what can I say. Nothing exciting happening in my world lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> ^^^ they are disgusting individuals and darkness always comes to light eventually. Everything these no good mfs did is being made public as it should be bc of the wrong they have done to so many. It's kind of sad really but hopefully they get caught and justice served for their wrong doings aka frauds! There's still so many people out there who don't even know what they have done and that's what makes it even worse. So they will continue to windle people out of their money and try to delete paper trails of it.
> 
> OAN- I was finally able to register on LSA lol. Now gotta wait for the admins to approve my account. I love it over there. Who knew such a place exists. Hey I'm just nosey and like to sip tea what can I say. Nothing exciting happening in my world lol.




Girl who are you telling!!!  I love that place!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 7, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Girl who are you telling!!!  I love that place!!!



Be careful about praising that place. The mods here might make this thread go poof.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 7, 2014)

Unfortunate, but true..... 



BostonMaria said:


> Be careful about praising that place. The mods here might make this thread go poof.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 7, 2014)

"Taren has all this time on her hands to plug her various orifices with sex toys because she doesn’t have custody of any of her kids...." OMG!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 7, 2014)

I wish I had never clicked on that link - now I really understand what butt plugs are and what for. I didn't quiet understand before


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Sep 7, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> Seriously I think that Taren could make a successful transition into the Adult toy industry starting with launch of the first products in her Areya line. The initial products would include butt plugs and her own proprietary blends crafted to create signature personal lubricants.



Girl! Stop giving her ideas


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 7, 2014)

I gave in a while back and checked out this Michael “Mancini” McConnell guy.  Some links may be dead.  I copied this from an old post.

He looks like he's making moves on paper but Taren has more notoriety than him.  Michael seems like Tommy from Martin.  He latched on to Taren for her "fame" and probably got her involved in the Areyaa scam.  It appears that they made at least $10K from the investor.  Not to say that she wasn't already involved in questionable ventures before he came along.

He is allegedly a brand ambassador (maybe how they met) but his website looks like generic and he's had no Facebook posts in months.  

For someone with that type of business they would posts at least once per week.

http://teammancini.magnt.com/
Founded in 2005

http://teammancini.sqsp.com/blog/

http://www.newswiretoday.com/news/60089/

He was allegedly single in June 2009 http://photos.essence.com/galleries/real-brooklyns-finest?slide=34767  but married in October 2012.

http://photos.essence.com/galleries/michael-mcconnell-single-guy-month/#127792_16687  (10 page spread)

http://authenteo.tumblr.com/post/15954467208/all-hail-the-brand-ambassador-by-michael-mancini

29 Youtube subscribers
http://www.youtube.com/user/mancinithedon

In "business" since 2006 (not 2005) but as of 2010 he needed his wife to help him get a loan for the "business" https://plus.google.com/109959789995802740629/about

last post was December
https://plus.google.com/109959789995802740629/posts

last Facebook post was December
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Mancini-Lifestyle/168086994292

LinkedIn
http://www.linkedin.com/in/teammancinilifestyle

He is working with Sophist Prodcutions now, seemingly a record label but with NO  MUSIC?
http://www.sophistmusic.com/
http://www.sophistproductions.com/events/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sophist-Productions-LLC/105321589506482
http://www.oldies.com/product-view/84342M.html

Or maybe they are DJs?
http://www.wedj.com/dj-photo-video.nsf/vendors/E02D68C2984545DF86257141006DD626.html
https://www.airbnb.com/users/show/2374868

The biggest thing is mobile fundraising with Text to Pledge - http://www.markhound.com/trademark/search/U2QNZ7Ta8
http://www.sophistproductions.com/launchpad.html (it's an email list sign up with mobile number required)
http://reedbaker.com/page/4

D&B - $64,000 in revenue - http://www.dandb.com/businessdirectory/sophistproductionsllc-queensvillage-ny-11542101.html


----------



## preciouslove0x (Sep 7, 2014)

Coming out of lurk mode to say... yall are really trying to get this thread locked. If you can't bring it down a notch then skip on over to the other place. This thread will be locked so quick. Geez!


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 7, 2014)

That butt plug pic is crazy. Wow at the person that invested 5 figures in Areya TV. Not surprised to see Mike has been cheating on Taren the whole time. I really hope she has the appropriate mental capability for caring for her baby.


----------



## Dreamer48 (Sep 7, 2014)

You know what? I don't care about the number of children Taren has by however many different men. I don't even care if she's openly dating and having another child by a married man. I definitely don't want to know about her private conversations or activities...

What I do care about is that she is allegedly a scam artist. Why did she take down that video where she claimed she raised only $1000 for her Faces of Autism campaign? I thought that number seemed really low at the time. Is it possible to verify whether not more funds were raised? Now that I think about it, why would she think she could raise $80,000 if she only raised $1000 for a worthy cause? Why have all Areya TV activity come to a screeching halt? The fundraising campaign wasn't going to end until September 23rd. I know she's close to giving birth, but what about the rest of her team? Where is everybody? This all seems soooooo shady to me now. I gave her the benefit of the doubt and assumed that she was just an unfocused, audacious dreamer, but now I don't know.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 7, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> Coming out of lurk mode to say... yall are really trying to get this thread locked. If you can't bring it down a notch then skip on over to the other place. This thread will be locked so quick. Geez!




I dont see or understand what was said in this thread to get it locked.  This thread is pretty PG

Update, I just saw it,,, Ummm yeah I have no words.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 7, 2014)

Dreamer48 said:


> You know what? I don't care about the number of children Taren has by however many different men. I don't even care if she's openly dating and having another child by a married man. I definitely don't want to know about her private conversations or activities...
> 
> What I do care about is that she is allegedly a scam artist. Why did she take down that video where she claimed she raised only $1000 for her Faces of Autism campaign? I thought that number seemed really low at the time. Is it possible to verify whether not more funds were raised? Now that I think about it, why would she think she could raise $80,000 if she only raised $1000 for a worthy cause? Why have all Areya TV activity come to a screeching halt? The fundraising campaign wasn't going to end until September 23rd. I know she's close to giving birth, but what about the rest of her team? Where is everybody? This all seems soooooo shady to me now. I gave her the benefit of the doubt and assumed that she was just an unfocused, audacious dreamer, but now I don't know.



This!  Since I don't do the YT thing, I don't know this girl and I don't want to know her.  I have absolutely no interest in her personal life, but I do have a huge problem with her using a worthy cause like Autism Awareness as the basis for a scam.  For that alone, she deserves to be punched in her face.


----------



## lux10023 (Sep 8, 2014)

wow @ all of this.......smdhhhhh


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay so we just found out that Taren has been arrested for prostitution like some font on lipstick alley was saying. They are pulling up her arrests record. They have the basic record and are going for the more detailed one. I'm on my phone so I can't post the pic but it's on the last or second to last page of the 2nd thread dedicated to her. That  thread stays growing quickly so the page number may change. They are currently looking for the detailed report and mugshot. We have the basic record of arrest. According to the font it happened while she was on meth. Thanks goes to the ladies of LSA.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Okay so we just found out that Taren has been arrested for prostitution like some font on lipstick alley was saying. They are pulling up her arrests record. They have the basic record and are going for the more detailed one. I'm on my phone so I can't post the pic but it's on the last or second to last page of the 2nd thread dedicated to her. That  thread stays growing quickly so the page number may change. They are currently looking for the detailed report and mugshot. We have the basic record of arrest. According to the font it happened while she was on meth. Thanks goes to the ladies of LSA.



WHAT?!! Are you serious?! I am flabbergasted - just dumbfounded to say the least,


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 8, 2014)

What is a font???

Dang Taren...


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 8, 2014)

Supeervixen said:


> What is a font???  Dang Taren...



A poster= font


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow.  When is enough, enough?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 8, 2014)

It's just a witch hunt at this point. People are saying things but there is no proof. No mugshots or anything. I think everything is out and the tea is stale so people are just making things up it seems. 

People sure do HATE Taren. I'll say that much. Here and over there.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 8, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> It's just a witch hunt at this point. People are saying things but there is no proof. No mugshots or anything. I think everything is out and the tea is stale so people are just making things up it seems.
> 
> People sure do HATE Taren. I'll say that much. Here and over there.



Yeah these things usually take on a life of their own. Similar to MTM gate when people were confirming death certificates and baby foot prints..


The only thing I will add is that the "friend" was right in terms of Mancini being very charismatic. I went to one of his events and never would have expected this drama. It was actually an event with Chef Roble. Anyway, I think I posted this before in another thread but here is a short vid of him: http://vimeo.com/20052304


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Yeah these things usually take on a life of their own. Similar to MTM gate when people were confirming death certificates and baby foot prints..
> 
> 
> The only thing I will add is that the "friend" was right in terms of Mancini being very charismatic. I went to one of his events and never would have expected this drama. It was actually an event with Chef Roble. Anyway, I think I posted this before in another thread but here is a short vid of him: http://vimeo.com/20052304



I love how he discusses brand all while he seems to be a one man brand wrecking machine


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 8, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> Okay so we just found out that Taren has been arrested for prostitution like some font on lipstick alley was saying. They are pulling up her arrests record. They have the basic record and are going for the more detailed one. I'm on my phone so I can't post the pic but it's on the last or second to last page of the 2nd thread dedicated to her. That  thread stays growing quickly so the page number may change. They are currently looking for the detailed report and mugshot. We have the basic record of arrest. According to the font it happened while she was on meth. Thanks goes to the ladies of LSA.



You're overly invested. Its not the tea itself but the manner in which you share it that strikes me as odd.
I find it difficult to believe that you're not personally involved in the situation in some way. The wife, family,or a friend?


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> You're overly invested. Its not the tea itself but the manner in which you share it that strikes me as odd.



Everyone that keeps checking back into this thread is overly invested though - if people didn't care/ thought this was completely wrong they wouldn't be checking back into this thread.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 8, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> Everyone that keeps checking back into this thread is overly invested though - if people didn't care/ thought this was completely wrong they wouldn't be checking back into this thread.



Everyone didn't join march of 2014 and keep updating with phrases like "we found out" .

But its none of my business


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Everyone didn't join march of 2014 and keep updating with phrases like "we found out"



Lol wait, what are you implying?! Did all this stuff start in March though?


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 8, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> Lol wait, what are you implying?! Did all this stuff start in March though?



 I don't know when Taren or mike were first found out


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2014)

This thread was started in the beginning of Aug and not by curlytwirly06.  I would assume if she were the spouse or family member she would have started a thread about Taren on her own.

She could just find this super entertaining as others do and trying to keep people up to date for the ladies who do no wish to look else where for the tea.

What I dont understand are the people who seem to be clearly against the tea yet are up in here more than the ones coming to sip.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 8, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Yeah these things usually take on a life of their own. Similar to MTM gate when people were confirming death certificates and baby foot prints..  The only thing I will add is that the "friend" was right in terms of Mancini being very charismatic. I went to one of his events and never would have expected this drama. It was actually an event with Chef Roble. Anyway, I think I posted this before in another thread but here is a short vid of him: http://vimeo.com/20052304



Nah MTM was insane. She went on twitter and posted stuff here and there. She posted all of the receipts piece by piece.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> You're overly invested. Its not the tea itself but the manner in which you share it that strikes me as odd. I find it difficult to believe that you're not personally involved in the situation in some way. The wife, family,or a friend?



*sigh * I am not in any way form or fashion related to or with tarn guy her baby daddies the ex wife a side chick etc. why am I staying on top of this situation and very invested? I see this type of behavior to *bleep* much perpetuated as the norm among black women. I have seen this happen to my friends and my family. It makes me very angry. Not only her home wrecking habits but the way she treats her children pisses me off as well. I mentor young kids. I see what the ones with broken homes and absent parents go through on a daily bases. I listen to them cry about missing there moms or dads it wondering why their parents did not love them enough. Stuff like that breaks your heart. Taren does it and did it over and over again. She has no remorse and has been a crazy wild , man stealing , lock baby producing woman her entire life. No remorse. Her children were taken away from her and she let that happen! Not only that but she is put on a pedestal in the black guru community and is perpetuating this kind of life style. So no I do not support Taren or any woman like her and I ain't afraid to say so! She is dead wrong. People need to be aware of who they are looking up to and supporting. Till she get her life together she needs to sit back and take a deep look at herself. 

Not to mention Taren literally stole money in the name of her sons condition. She took money from friends that a are now suing her. She has lied about numerous things. Y'all keep defending her all you want but I'm here to say this example among black women and women in general needs to stop.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Everyone didn't join march of 2014 and keep updating with phrases like "we found out" .  But its none of my business


  If it's so offensive to you, or you obviously don't feel like we need to take a stand against this behavior you can leave. No one made you click, look, or comment. Take that high and mighty stuff somewhere else and miss me with that.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 9, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> If it's so offensive to you, or you obviously don't feel like we need to take a stand against this behavior you can leave. No one made you click, look, or comment. Take that high and mighty stuff somewhere else and miss me with that.



I'm not being high and mighty. I'm in here too. But I'm not digging up info on her nor am I carrying tea from other sites.
Your posts come off a certain way and it makes me wonder...


----------



## RocStar (Sep 9, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> This thread was started in the beginning of Aug and not by curlytwirly06.  I would assume if she were the spouse or family member she would have started a thread about Taren on her own.
> 
> She could just find this super entertaining as others do and trying to keep people up to date for the ladies who do no wish to look else where for the tea.
> 
> *What I dont understand are the people who seem to be clearly against the tea yet are up in here more than the ones coming to sip.*



For real doe...


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 9, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> Everyone that keeps checking back into this thread is overly invested though - if people didn't care/ thought this was completely wrong they wouldn't be checking back into this thread.



It's a train wreck that I can't seem to stop watching and yes I'm addicted, but, I really hate that it's gone so far and for so long.  

I get that she has apparently cheated quite a few people, but d*amn.  It's enough already.  We get it.  She's shamelessly sleeping with another woman's husband and having his child. How does that affect any of us?  I can see giving her a hard time for her business practices, but leave her personal life out of it. Or at least drag his asz just as well.

ETA: curlytwirly06, I don't think anyone is defending her.  Some of us just think it's enough already.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 9, 2014)

curlicarib said:


> It's a train wreck that I can't seem to stop watching and yes I'm addicted, but, I really hate that it's gone so far and for so long.
> 
> I get that she has apparently cheated quite a few people, but d*amn.  It's enough already.  We get it.  She's shamelessly sleeping with another woman's husband and having his child. How does that affect any of us?  I can see giving her a hard time for her business practices, but leave her personal life out of it. Or at least drag his asz just as well.
> 
> ETA: @curlytwirly06, I don't think anyone is defending her.  Some of us just think it's enough already.



He's getting some of the dragging (I do wish there was more) but there seems to be only ye so many people spilling tea on him. All the tea that is spilled on him is primarily related to Taren.

He's a huge loser though, even if we didnt know a little about is past.  Just the simple fact that he's letting his "soul mate" take all the dragging while shes is about to pop with your baby is a true color of his character.  He is no good and a loser. If it were up to me his junk would get smooshed with a brick.  But that's probably why I dont rule the world.

ETA: curlicarib I love your siggy.  Such a pretty pic


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 9, 2014)

Quoted for emphasis.... 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> This thread was started in the beginning of Aug and not by curlytwirly06.  I would assume if she were the spouse or family member she would have started a thread about Taren on her own.
> 
> She could just find this super entertaining as others do and trying to keep people up to date for the ladies who do no wish to look else where for the tea.
> 
> *What I dont understand are the people who seem to be clearly against the tea yet are up in here more than the ones coming to sip.*


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 9, 2014)

curlicarib said:


> It's a train wreck that I can't seem to stop watching and yes I'm addicted, but, I really hate that it's gone so far and for so long.  I get that she has apparently cheated quite a few people, but d*amn.  It's enough already.  We get it.  She's shamelessly sleeping with another woman's husband and having his child. How does that affect any of us?  I can see giving her a hard time for her business practices, but leave her personal life out of it. Or at least drag his asz just as well.  ETA: curlytwirly06, I don't think anyone is defending her.  Some of us just think it's enough already.



Well if everyone that felt that way stopped coming in and bumping the thread, it would eventually die by itself other than the odd update here and there - presumably the most scandalous of her actions have already been exposed.


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 9, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ETA: curlicarib I love your siggy.  Such a pretty pic



Thanks, mama.  It's a tribute to my SO.  He and his family practices Yoruba.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 9, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> Well if everyone that felt that way stopped coming in and bumping the thread, it would eventually die by itself other than the odd update here and there - *presumably the most scandalous of her actions have already been exposed*.


 
somehow I don't think so, every time I think its done ... something else pops up.

and I think even if THIS drama ends shes gonna pop back up in due time moving to a new town is just a way of trying to shake the stank of her ways


----------



## hannan (Sep 10, 2014)

Yall know coming in this thread is not mandatory right?


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 10, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> I'm not being high and mighty. I'm in here too. But I'm not digging up info on her nor am I carrying tea from other sites. Your posts come off a certain way and it makes me wonder...



I said the same thing. Some of y'all are really getting your rocks off in here. And I've clicked in here maybe 4 times but I see the thread previews on my phone and it doesn't take rocket science to see that this is exciting to some folk; I'm not quite that bored but some of y'all are Alley members so it makes sense


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 10, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I said the same thing. Some of y'all are really getting your rocks off in here. And I've clicked in here maybe 4 times but I see the thread previews on my phone and it doesn't take rocket science to see that this is exciting to some folk; I'm not quite that bored but some of y'all are Alley members so it makes sense



So many people have responded to those who share your sentiment, the answer is very simple .    This is not about "enjoyment" and I am not an " "alley"member . I do however support them for what they have brought to the light about Taren though.  I will do all that I can so that Taren does not continue to scam a living off my fellow sisters who are unaware of her deceit. No more clicks, no more enabling  her behavior. Taren has had too many people kiss her bottom and tell her that her train wreck of a life is okay and she has done no wrong. This is about the female black natural community standing unified on the subject of the break down of our homes, our men, our children, and our women and against those who perpetuate the disfunction.  I've said it before and I will say it again because you obviously didn't read or only heard what you wanted to. What Taren Guy has done is absolutely horrendous. She had made a living and continues to be enabled by those around her who turn a blind eye. I won't turn a blind eye and I will continue to hold her to accountability for all the "spiritual and uplifting, female sisterhood and empowerment" things she has preached and professed to believe. I will continue to hold her to accountability for all who she has a lied to. especially for those who looked up to her , trusted her, and believed in her.    I have seen too many brokenhearted children and abandoned children and hurt children as the product of a life like this. I refused to be silent!  I refuse to say nothing! I will alert all that I can so she will no longer be able to pimp out the black female community all the while selling out her children , OUR children.  

 If you feel that that's not a topic we need to take action against  and that those who perpetuate the dysfunction are  "not your problem" then go right ahead! But when you see the breakdown of our families and communities... Our homes, know that you could've said something to discourage one of those who continue to support and perpetuate this anarchy as a commendable lifestyle. No I will not stop. I will continue to try to inform all that I can. It's time we black women demand more of each other and say time out to the BS! If not for us but our future generations. Somebody has got to care. If that's not you then please excuse yourself and stop derailing the conversation.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 10, 2014)

Kay.........





curlytwirly06 said:


> So many people have responded to those who share your sentiment, the answer is very simple .    This is not about "enjoyment" and I am not an " "alley"member . I do however support them for what they have brought to the light about Taren though.  I will do all that I can so that Taren does not continue to scam a living off my fellow sisters who are unaware of her deceit. No more clicks, no more enabling  her behavior. Taren has had too many people kiss her bottom and tell her that her train wreck of a life is okay and she has done no wrong. This is about the female black natural community standing unified on the subject of the break down of our homes, our men, our children, and our women and against those who perpetuate the disfunction.  I've said it before and I will say it again because you obviously didn't read or only heard what you wanted to. What Taren Guy has done is absolutely horrendous. She had made a living and continues to be enabled by those around her who turn a blind eye. I won't turn a blind eye and I will continue to hold her to accountability for all the "spiritual and uplifting, female sisterhood and empowerment" things she has preached and professed to believe. I will continue to hold her to accountability for all who she has a lied to. especially for those who looked up to her , trusted her, and believed in her.    I have seen too many brokenhearted children and abandoned children and hurt children as the product of a life like this. I refused to be silent!  I refuse to say nothing! I will alert all that I can so she will no longer be able to pimp out the black female community all the while selling out her children , OUR children.
> 
> If you feel that that's not a topic we need to take action against  and that those who perpetuate the dysfunction are  "not your problem" then go right ahead! But when you see the breakdown of our families and communities... Our homes, know that you could've said something to discourage one of those who continue to support and perpetuate this anarchy as a commendable lifestyle. No I will not stop. I will continue to try to inform all that I can. It's time we black women demand more of each other and say time out to the BS! If not for us but our future generations. Somebody has got to care. If that's not you then please excuse yourself and stop derailing the conversation.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 10, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> So many people have responded to those who share your sentiment, the answer is very simple .    This is not about "enjoyment" and I am not an " "alley"member . I do however support them for what they have brought to the light about Taren though.  I will do all that I can so that Taren does not continue to scam a living off my fellow sisters who are unaware of her deceit. No more clicks, no more enabling  her behavior. Taren has had too many people kiss her bottom and tell her that her train wreck of a life is okay and she has done no wrong. This is about the female black natural community standing unified on the subject of the break down of our homes, our men, our children, and our women and against those who perpetuate the disfunction.  I've said it before and I will say it again because you obviously didn't read or only heard what you wanted to. What Taren Guy has done is absolutely horrendous. She had made a living and continues to be enabled by those around her who turn a blind eye. I won't turn a blind eye and I will continue to hold her to accountability for all the "spiritual and uplifting, female sisterhood and empowerment" things she has preached and professed to believe. I will continue to hold her to accountability for all who she has a lied to. especially for those who looked up to her , trusted her, and believed in her.    I have seen too many brokenhearted children and abandoned children and hurt children as the product of a life like this. I refused to be silent!  I refuse to say nothing! I will alert all that I can so she will no longer be able to pimp out the black female community all the while selling out her children , OUR children.
> 
> If you feel that that's not a topic we need to take action against  and that those who perpetuate the dysfunction are  "not your problem" then go right ahead! But when you see the breakdown of our families and communities... Our homes, know that you could've said something to discourage one of those who continue to support and perpetuate this anarchy as a commendable lifestyle. No I will not stop. I will continue to try to inform all that I can. It's time we black women demand more of each other and say time out to the BS! If not for us but our future generations. Somebody has got to care. If that's not you then please excuse yourself and stop derailing the conversation.



As a mother of a 22 year old son with Autism I am absolutely disgusted at the fact that she used her two sons to swindle people out of their money. She CRIED during one of those videos and it broke my heart. I almost bought a bracelet to help her out.  I'm glad i didn't!  Because of these threads I now know that she doesn't even have custody of her kids.. she's not getting any money out of me. No clicks, no money, no nada.  

I don't think its right to harass people, especially a pregnant woman, online. There's nothing cool about that.. HOWEVER, people need to be informed. We shouldn't allow some young lady with dry 3C hair and bright skin LOL to con people out of their money. Hey if she wants to sleep around with married men.. you reap what you sow honey. I pray that this baby comes out healthy and that her parents stay in her life. But its not right to support a woman on Youtube that has no morals while she spews so many lies.  If she wants $80k she should do it by either robbing a bank or getting a job. Her choice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 10, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> As a mother of a 22 year old son with Autism I am absolutely disgusted at the fact that she used her two sons to swindle people out of their money. She CRIED during one of those videos and it broke my heart. I almost bought a bracelet to help her out.  I'm glad i didn't!  Because of these threads I now know that she doesn't even have custody of her kids.. she's not getting any money out of me. No clicks, no money, no nada.
> 
> I don't think its right to harass people, especially a pregnant woman, online. There's nothing cool about that.. HOWEVER, people need to be informed. We shouldn't allow some young lady with *dry 3C hair and bright skin* LOL to con people out of their money. Hey if she wants to sleep around with married men.. you reap what you sow honey. I pray that this baby comes out healthy and that her parents stay in her life. But its not right to support a woman on Youtube that has no morals while she spews so many lies.  If she wants $80k she should do it by either robbing a bank or getting a job. Her choice.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm late but, she and Mike cheated a friend of theirs out of 5 figures? Wow! If I were the friend I'd be mad too! 

I used to really like Taren, but now


----------



## qchelle (Sep 10, 2014)

:O hannan  !


----------



## reeko43 (Sep 10, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> As a mother of a 22 year old son with Autism I am absolutely disgusted at the fact that she used her two sons to swindle people out of their money. She CRIED during one of those videos and it broke my heart. I almost bought a bracelet to help her out.  I'm glad i didn't!  Because of these threads I now know that she doesn't even have custody of her kids.. she's not getting any money out of me. No clicks, no money, no nada.
> 
> I don't think its right to harass people, especially a pregnant woman, online. There's nothing cool about that.. HOWEVER, people need to be informed. We shouldn't allow some young lady with dry 3C hair and bright skin LOL to con people out of their money. Hey if she wants to sleep around with married men.. you reap what you sow honey. I pray that this baby comes out healthy and that her parents stay in her life. But its not right to support a woman on Youtube that has no morals while she spews so many lies.  If she wants $80k she should do it by either robbing a bank or getting a job. Her choice.



As a mother of a 24 year old son with Autism, I applaud and cosign everything in your post. How dare she?  Autism is no joke. She knows this first hand. It breaks my heart to see my stepson, who I've grown to love as my own, stuck in his own world and frustrated. I would love for there to be a cure and will help the cause anyway I can.

Don't play with my money or my emotions. If that broad is a fraud, shout it from the rooftops!


----------



## Shiks (Sep 10, 2014)

Taren needs to change her name and move to West Virginia. You google her name and this comes up. No job that requires clothing will want her.

Micheal Mancini planned to be a crook. Mike Mancini is not his government name.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, he's this guy:










Shiks said:


> Taren needs to change her name and move to West Virginia. You google her name and this comes up. No job that requires clothing will want her.
> 
> Micheal Mancini planned to be a crook.* Mike Mancini is not his government name.*


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 10, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I said the same thing. Some of y'all are really getting your rocks off in here. And I've clicked in here maybe 4 times but I see the thread previews on my phone and it doesn't take rocket science to see that this is exciting to some folk; I'm not quite that bored *but some of y'all are Alley members so it makes sense*


 

Real talk: why is there so much shade against the Alley?

Is it because they are percieved as "tres rachet" and we are "tres classe?"

.

Seriously, though.

Why so shady?


----------



## Rain20 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^^ LSA is well known for the gossip section.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you guys. My question has been answered.


----------



## Britt (Sep 10, 2014)

brooklyngal73 said:


> Yeah, he's this guy:



Lmaoooo ! U know when I first heard mikes name I thought of this dude fr melrose place. His name just didn't sound authentic.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Sep 10, 2014)

Britt said:


> Lmaoooo ! U know when I first heard mikes name I thought of this dude fr melrose place. His name just didn't sound authentic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt

"*Melrose Place*[edit]
During the first season, Michael begins as a very dedicated husband to Jane, and the show chronicles their troubles as a couple. Towards the end of the first season, Michael has an affair with colleague, Kimberly Shaw, causing Jane to file for divorce and kick him out of their apartment." - Wikipedia


----------



## Mai Tai (Sep 10, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> *Real talk: why is there so much shade against the Alley?*
> 
> Is it because they are percieved as "tres rachet" and we are "tres classe?"
> 
> ...


 
JulietWhiskey 

Because some time ago there was a LOOOOOOOOG LSA thread or 2 or 3 purely dedicated to the shading of LHCF members. I mean people were trying to out reincarnated posters, talked crap about just about everyone and started posting personal pictures of LHCF members (I think). It was epic!


----------



## zora (Sep 10, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> We shouldn't allow some young lady with dry 3C hair and bright skin LOL to con people out of their money.
> 
> If she wants $80k she should do it by either robbing a bank or getting a job. Her choice.



Omg!  I'm dying!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 10, 2014)

No one is harassing taren in this thread. She will only see this if she clicks on here or googles her name.

And if she's aware of what's being said about her but still googles and clicks well .....

I aint gonna lie ive eaten lunch at my desk instead of eating with my usual lunch crew because I rather read this thread .... and ive joined LSA ..... why? Because I love a good soap opera and since I left grad school 12 years ago I havn't got to watch no soaps

The last one I was into was crunk assk passions back in 2002 

So if this thread is offensive to anyone I urge and implore you to look away dont rubberneck just hippity hop over to the threads that will uplift your soul and which will get you to your next hair goal.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam PREACH!!!


And @ the wiki of Melrose Place  That was hilarious!!!  I cant breath!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 10, 2014)

Mai Tai said:


> JulietWhiskey
> 
> Because some time ago there was a LOOOOOOOOG LSA thread or 2 or 3 purely dedicated to the shading of LHCF members. I mean people were trying to out reincarnated posters, talked crap about just about everyone and started posting personal pictures of LHCF members (I think). It was epic!



Half of those people were members here though, so whose ratchet?


----------



## Naveah2050 (Sep 10, 2014)

1QTPie said:


> Half of those people were members here though, so whose ratchet?



Touché.... More than half I would say...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 10, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Britt
> 
> "*Melrose Place*[edit]
> During the first season, Michael begins as a very dedicated husband to Jane, and the show chronicles their troubles as a couple. Towards the end of the first season, Michael has an affair with colleague, Kimberly Shaw, causing Jane to file for divorce and kick him out of their apartment." - Wikipedia




Talk about déjà vu, during the first season, Michael begins as a very dedicated husband to Karen, and the show chronicles their troubles as a couple. Towards the end of the first season, Michael has an affair with hair guru, Taren Guy, causing Karen to file for divorce and kick him out of their apartment…too lazy to even rewrite this Melrose Place redux.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay back to Taren...

Y'all see she changed her hair on FB or nah?

Speaking of FB...saw Steve Harveys granddaughter and she is the most adorable baby ever. Sorry but it was in my feed!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Had to show y'all


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 11, 2014)

He better not have that beautiful little girl growing up calling him big pimpin!!!  That's just wrong on so many different levels!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 11, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Double damn
> 
> She should probably delete her channel and lay low for a while. This is just ugly.





Shiks said:


> Taren needs to change her name and move to West Virginia. You google her name and this comes up. No job that requires clothing will want her.
> 
> Micheal Mancini planned to be a crook. Mike Mancini is not his government name.





brooklyngal73 said:


> Yeah, he's this guy:


u

@ the first two quotes...I was going to say the same thing, but also add that she will probably need to change her face as well.  Like DRASTIC plastic surgery McNamara/Troy style.  

@ the last quote, what ya'll know about Melrose Place?  That was my **** back in the day!  And when I saw his name I instantly thought of the dude from the show.

The whole time I kept reading this thread and the many others about her, I keep thinking that she seems to be two steps away from being profiled on an American Greed episode.  That's my show too!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 11, 2014)

shortycocoa I hate you for your siggy   I just went to that thread and read all of that ratchedness!!!  My life is over


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lawd YES!  



SimJam said:


> No one is harassing taren in this thread. She will only see this if she clicks on here or googles her name.
> 
> And if she's aware of what's being said about her but still googles and clicks well .....
> 
> ...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 11, 2014)

shortycocoa said:


> @ the last quote, what ya'll know about Melrose Place?  That was my **** back in the day!  And when I saw his name I instantly thought of the dude from the show.  The whole time I kept reading this thread and the many others about her, I keep thinking that she seems to be two steps away from being profiled on an American Greed episode.  That's my show too!



shortycocoa:  I absolutely LOVED Melrose Place!  I was glued to that show weekly. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 11, 2014)

SimJam BostonMaria hanna_light 

Y'all just made me forget about my throbbing headache....nothing but loud laughing. Thank God i'm "Home Alone".


----------



## zora (Sep 12, 2014)

Had she had her baby yet?  

And are any of you getting her a birthday present?  Her birthday is 9/16


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 12, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> SimJam BostonMaria hanna_light
> 
> Y'all just made me forget about my throbbing headache....nothing but loud laughing. Thank God i'm "Home Alone".



PureSilver I'm glad I could make you laugh


----------



## SimJam (Sep 12, 2014)

Ugggg Im upset that THOT has the same birthday as my bro in law and born in my month ... cries real tears ...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sawwy! 



SimJam said:


> Ugggg Im upset that THOT has the same birthday as my bro in law and born in my month ... cries real tears ...


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 12, 2014)

zora said:


> Had she had her baby yet?
> 
> And are any of you getting her a birthday present?  Her birthday is 9/16



Man hell no!  I got two words for her....#ByeFelicia....

She better take that $440 she swindled out of her supporters and make it do what it do!


----------



## Lucie (Sep 12, 2014)

I was at Target a while back and saw some super sized box of condoms. Condoms, would make a nice birthday present. I'm sure she'll be riding again in no time. oke::flyingwit


----------



## zora (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucie said:


> I was at Target a while back and saw some super sized box of condoms. Condoms, would make a nice birthday present. I'm sure she'll be riding again in no time. oke::flyingwit



........................


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucie said:


> I was at Target a while back and saw some super sized box of condoms. Condoms, would make a nice birthday present. I'm sure she'll be riding again in no time. oke::flyingwit



 to the corner


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 12, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Ugggg Im upset that THOT has the same birthday as my bro in law and born in my month ... cries real tears ...


 Me too I'm like she's a Virgo, no way!


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say that before this thread, my appearance in the hair thread was as frequent as a blue moon! LOL


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 12, 2014)

That chile needs tubal ligation.  Is there a gift certificate for that? 



Lucie said:


> I was at Target a while back and saw some super sized box of condoms. Condoms, would make a nice birthday present. I'm sure she'll be riding again in no time. oke::flyingwit


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 12, 2014)

I say we start a petition to remover her date of birth from the month of sept.  I'm not feeling this son!


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I say we start a petition to remover her date of birth from the month of sept.  I'm not feeling this son!


 She making us Virgo's look bad! Smh


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 13, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> She making us Virgo's look bad! Smh



We don't have to claim her.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 13, 2014)

SimJam said:


> *Ugggg Im upset that THOT has the same birthday as my bro in law and born in my month ... cries real tears ...*


 

Lucie and us other Cancers be like, .

But hey, at least you got Beyonce!


----------



## DoDo (Sep 13, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Lucie and us other Cancers be like, .
> 
> But hey, at least you got Beyonce!



JulietWhiskey

Hey Cancer!

Say hi to your girl Taurus over here!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 13, 2014)

DoDo said:


> @JulietWhiskey
> 
> Hey Cancer!
> 
> Say hi to your girl Taurus over here!!


 

Hey, DoDo! I love me some Earth Signs (guess that's why I married a Cap, !)


Too bad Taren's janky arse is messin' up ya'll Earth Sign flow but it looks like ya'll are in good company to help balance it all out!

Meanwhile, us Water Girls are over here, just a sippin' all this tea, like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MrsMe (Sep 13, 2014)

Bwahahahaha at the Virgos getting mad about Taren being one of them. 
I've been thinking about this but never said anything. She's got some of the Virgo qualities: charismatic,  confident... And the not -so- good traits.

Sent from my phone...typos and autocorrect galore


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 13, 2014)

JulietWhiskey, you're also a Cancer? 



JulietWhiskey said:


> Hey, DoDo! I love me some Earth Signs (guess that's why I married a Cap, !)
> 
> 
> Too bad Taren's janky arse is messin' up ya'll Earth Sign flow but it looks like ya'll are in good company to help balance it all out!
> ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not even a virgo...  Just a sept baby.  But I still dont want to share my month with her.  Plus I hear Mike is a freakin Libra which messed me all the way up.  And they're little con child (not love child) is going to be a sept kid too?!?  Nah son!  I dont like this!


----------



## Lucie (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww.... poor Virgos.  Y'all had a 1/12 chance of getting her and you still got her! Like someone said you don't have to claim her.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 13, 2014)

JulietWhiskey

My ex was a virgo, and real talk he wasn't ****.

My cancer husband though, rolled up on me like "I will change yo' life", and that is exactly what he did....


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 13, 2014)

Man, this thread has me like this:






Should I be laughing or crying in here?

Taren's life sounds super tragic, with and without Mancini. I wonder what her deal is? Was she abused as a child? Raped? There is just way too much wrong for it to not be rooted in some deep ****. 

And I need to see these prostitution arrest reciepts.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Theresamonet said:


> Man, this thread has me like this:
> 
> Should I be laughing or crying in here?
> 
> ...



Girl a little bit of both and sometimes at the same time depending on what's been said. Yes she has to ha e some deep rooted issues and it's horrible instead of getting help she resulted to helping herself to everyone's man. All kinds d's of nasty stuff out there and I'm for words how she didn't catch anything yet...or has she? And I've been trying to get those darn records but I'm not willing to pay for them lol.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 14, 2014)

brooklyngal73 said:


> @JulietWhiskey, you're also a Cancer?


 brooklyngal73


I *THOUGHT* you were a Cancer!

:bouncegre!

*YEA, US!!!*


----------



## zora (Sep 14, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm not even a virgo...  Just a sept baby.  But I still dont want to share my month with her.  Plus I hear Mike is a freakin Libra which messed me all the way up.  And they're little con child (not love child) is going to be a sept kid too?!?  Nah son!  I dont like this!



Ugh, I'm a September Libra too and I'm disgusted at Mike tarnishing our sign.

But men are different than women.  I dated a September Libra years ago and he was somewhat of a con.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2014)

zora said:


> Ugh, I'm a September Libra too and I'm disgusted at Mike tarnishing our sign.
> 
> But men are different than women.  I dated a September Libra years ago and he was somewhat of a con.



Yeah I was engaged to an Oct Libra.  He had some issues in the long run.  Thank God I avoided that one.

I say we boot them out the zodiac club all together man


----------



## SophieDulce (Sep 14, 2014)

Lol I'm a libra and I hateeeew libra men lol. They are the worst!


----------



## Mai Tai (Sep 15, 2014)

Isn't there an astrology thread for y'all to talk about your issues with Virgos and stuff.  Someone tag me when y'all done derailing the thread and have resumed the Taren tea...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 15, 2014)

brooklyngal73 said:


> shortycocoa:  I absolutely LOVED Melrose Place!  I was glued to that show weekly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



brooklyngal mine too!  I watched it every week with a few friends in my dorm room.  One night we were watching and an important scene was on.  My best friend and another guy started talking and me and my best friend's girlfriend went HAM!

My best friend got pissed and asked "is Melrose Place more important than your friends?"  I didn't say anything but my silence spoke volumes....she said yes or something along those lines.  He was so pissed he left!  His homeboy stayed a little while longer but we kind of made him feel like he should have left with my best friend so eventually he did....



brooklyngal73 said:


> That chile needs tubal ligation.  Is there a gift certificate for that?



There's a gift certificate for EVERYTHING girl!



sunnieb said:


> We don't have to claim her.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2014)

She was in labor yesterday.  They induced on her birthday.  She claims it was just a coincidence 

Anyway, I hope she had a healthy baby and that she's ok.


----------



## CurlyBuu (Sep 17, 2014)

zora said:


> She was in labor yesterday.  They induced on her birthday.  She claims it was just a coincidence   Anyway, I hope she had a healthy baby and that she's ok.



I'm not a mother but I thought they only induced when there was a problem. Like the baby being upside down or something. You can't request it nowadays can you? It's not the safest route is it?


----------



## MrsMe (Sep 17, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> I'm not a mother but I thought they only induced when there was a problem. Like the baby being upside down or something. You can't request it nowadays can you? It's not the safest route is it?



CurlyBuu You can get induced if you are past your due date,  are close to it and the baby already appears to weigh a lot, or some other harm is suspected to happen to the baby like not gaining enough weight. A baby being upside down can often less to a c- section more than being induced. 
I'm not sure you can "request" to be induced all Willy nilly nowadays but I could be wrong.

Sent from my phone...typos and autocorrect galore


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 17, 2014)

You can request to be induced.  Up to the doc whether or not to go through with it.  My friend was induced because she was so uncomfortable that she couldnt sleep.  Funny thing is that once the kid showed up she really couldnt sleep.  I told her it was karma for inducing for selfish reasons.

I also heard someone state they requested to be induced because their due date was x-mas so they req to be induced on the 21st so baby didnt have to be an x-mas baby.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> You can request to be induced.  Up to the doc whether or not to go through with it.  My friend was induced because she was so uncomfortable that she couldnt sleep.  Funny thing is that once the kid showed up she really couldnt sleep.  I told her it was karma for inducing for selfish reasons.
> 
> I also heard someone state they requested to be induced because their due date was x-mas so *they req to be induced on the 21st so baby didnt have to be an x-mas baby.*


----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2014)

CurlyBuu said:


> I'm not a mother but I thought they only induced when there was a problem. Like the baby being upside down or something. You can't request it nowadays can you? It's not the safest route is it?



Best practice is to wait till 40 weeks, which she wasn't.  As as the poster mentioned upthread, labor can be induced if there's a problem or concern with the baby.

If there was a problem, she didn't mention it in her FB.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 17, 2014)

"Welcome to the world -- Maxwell Ace McConnell -- | Born 9/16/14, 9:46pm at 7lbs 2oz 19inches... 10 hours of labor... He's as cool as a cucumber with a beautiful presence that everyone is in love with already. A very sweet and old soul he is.... A BIRTHday I will NEVER forget! Thank you for all of your well wishes! ... Now it's time to rest and enjoy these moments in real time with my family. Love you guys! #916 #Virgo #birthwithoutfear "


----------



## zora (Sep 17, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> "Welcome to the world -- Maxwell Ace McConnell -- | Born 9/16/14, 9:46pm at 7lbs 2oz 19inches... 10 hours of labor... He's as cool as a cucumber with a beautiful presence that everyone is in love with already. A very sweet and old soul he is.... A BIRTHday I will NEVER forget! Thank you for all of your well wishes! ... Now it's time to rest and enjoy these moments in real time with my family. Love you guys! #916 #Virgo #birthwithoutfear "



So cute!  He looks like his daddy.


----------



## Dove56 (Sep 17, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> "Welcome to the world -- Maxwell Ace McConnell -- | Born 9/16/14, 9:46pm at 7lbs 2oz 19inches... 10 hours of labor... He's as cool as a cucumber with a beautiful presence that everyone is in love with already. A very sweet and old soul he is.... A BIRTHday I will NEVER forget! Thank you for all of your well wishes! ... Now it's time to rest and enjoy these moments in real time with my family. Love you guys! #916 #Virgo #birthwithoutfear "



Birthed a married man's baby, wow. Poor child has no idea how ratchet his parents are.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 17, 2014)

Dove56 said:


> Birthed a married man's baby, wow. Poor child has no idea how ratchet his parents are.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 18, 2014)

julzinha said:


>



Your signature says it all!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 18, 2014)

Speaking of charlatan gurus...is MopTop Maven making a comeback? I've been seeing her  reposted by natural pages on instagram. I mean if she can make a comeback, Taren can too. Though by searching her page, she wears her hair straight mostly...

*disappears into lurkdom*


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 18, 2014)

Maxwell Ace, huh?  Guess she's a big Jessica Simpson fan--remember, her daughter is Maxwell, and her son is Ace. :scratchch


----------



## Shiks (Sep 18, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> "Welcome to the world -- Maxwell Ace McConnell -- | Born 9/16/14, 9:46pm at 7lbs 2oz 19inches... 10 hours of labor... He's as cool as a cucumber with a beautiful presence that everyone is in love with already. A very sweet and old soul he is.... A BIRTHday I will NEVER forget! Thank you for all of your well wishes! ... Now it's time to rest and enjoy these moments in real time with my family. Love you guys! #916 #Virgo #birthwithoutfear "



That kid's face is saying I don't deserve this ratchet mess.

Her saying it is a birth she will never forget,knowing her story is funny. Lord knows how many of her kids' birthdays she has missed.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 18, 2014)

forgive me but that baby is creepy looking. looks like some kind of  adult alien


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 18, 2014)

brooklyngal73 said:


> Maxwell Ace, huh?  Guess she's a big Jessica Simpson fan--remember, her daughter is Maxwell, and her son is Ace. :scratchch



wtf!! Hmmmm
has she ever discussed JS in a vid ?


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 18, 2014)

Nothing to add except:
1. Bless his heart.  
2. If my baby was a boy ACE was a top the name list. 
3. Maybe she'll do better by this child bc they share a birthday...


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 18, 2014)

If my girl (due 9-24) was a boy, the name we had decided upon was Maxwell smh

I feel bad for this future child whenever he's old enough to "google" his name and his mothers name.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 18, 2014)

Shiks said:


> *That kid's face is saying I don't deserve this ratchet mess.*
> 
> Her saying it is a birth she will never forget,knowing her story is funny. Lord knows how many of her kids' birthdays she has missed.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 18, 2014)

zora said:


> She was in labor yesterday.  They induced on her birthday.  She claims it was just a coincidence   Anyway, I hope she had a healthy baby and that she's ok.



When they induce it takes time. She may not even have had her baby the same day unless they pumped her full of pitocen really fast and that hurts.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Sep 18, 2014)

NaturalPath said:


> If my girl (due 9-24) was a boy, the name we had decided upon was Maxwell smh
> 
> I feel bad for this future child whenever he's old enough to "google" his name and his mothers name.



This I sometimes wonder what the ramifications of posting everything in our lives will have in the next decade or so when the babies with facebook profiles finally become adults and their children and employers can see what they thought in their teens.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 18, 2014)

I’m going to assume that Melrose Place was snapping the pic of his happy family.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2014)

NaturalPath said:


> If my girl (due 9-24) was a boy, the name we had decided upon was Maxwell smh
> 
> I feel bad for this future child whenever he's old enough to "google" his name and his mothers name.




THAT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> I’m going to assume that Melrose Place was snapping the pic of his happy family.



Bout time!!!  You know Tarens selfie arm had to be getting tired taking all those selfies while in labor


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Bout time!!!  You know Tarens selfie arm had to be getting tired taking all those selfies while in labor



Lol ikr...


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 18, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Bout time!!! *You know Tarens selfie arm had to be getting tired taking all those selfies while in labor*


 

Mz.MoMo5235

No, ma'am.  I refuse to believe this.

Please tell me you are lying.

Please.


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Sep 19, 2014)

They finally caught her at her weak moment. Now that she's busy caring for the newborn child, a few people are going in on her about her ways mentioning the other 3 kids and the wife... some of those comments have been up for 18hrs now.


----------



## Lucie (Sep 19, 2014)

Melrose Place? It too me like 30 seconds to figure that out. LOL! He looks cute.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Sep 19, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> forgive me but that baby is creepy looking. looks like some kind of  adult alien



All newborns look like aliens .  I prefer babies ~3 mos mark when they've gained some weight and have some personality.  I can skip the blob stage lol.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 19, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> "Welcome to the world -- Maxwell Ace McConnell -- | Born 9/16/14, 9:46pm at 7lbs 2oz 19inches... 10 hours of labor... He's as cool as a cucumber with a beautiful presence that everyone is in love with already. A very sweet and old soul he is.... A BIRTHday I will NEVER forget! Thank you for all of your well wishes! ... Now it's time to rest and enjoy these moments in real time with my family. Love you guys! #916 #Virgo #birthwithoutfear "



he looks like stewie from family guy


----------



## Transformer (Sep 19, 2014)

He's newborn cute--isn't all scaly and he's alert.

Will probably be quite a handsome fellow when his eyelashes appear.


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 19, 2014)

If he doesn't work and she doesn't work, then, who is picking up the tab for the hospital stay and other medical expenses?


----------



## ronie (Sep 19, 2014)

knt1229 said:


> If he doesn't work and she doesn't work, then, who is picking up the tab for the hospital stay and other medical expenses?


Us... The hardworking tax payers.


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^That's what I figured.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 19, 2014)

Isn't this just FABULOUS?! 





knt1229 said:


> If he doesn't work and she doesn't work, then, who is picking up the tab for the hospital stay and other medical expenses?





ronie said:


> *Us... The hardworking tax payers.*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 19, 2014)

@JulietWhiskey YAS GIRL!!!  Lemme see if I can get a screen shot for you.  But while we wait on that, let me just leave this here.

http://tarenguyareyatv.blogspot.com/2014/09/why-you-should-not-donate-your-money-to.html

Sunday, September 14, 2014
Why you should not donate your money to Areya TV and Taren Guy
Dear Taren Guy followers, please be advised that the Areya TV project is too risky to give your money to. As someone who saw firsthand the shifty dealings of the poorly organized project, I urge you to be careful. There are plans to relaunch the fundraiser on a new platform in a few months with a new team and I feel that people should be warned. A few things to note:

    Taren and her boyfriend/co-founder Mike have 0 capital of their own to contribute to the campaign. They were evicted from Taren’s Brooklyn apartment and forced to move to a cheaper neighborhood in NJ. Before moving to NJ, they were staying with a friend of Taren’s in Brooklyn. Their unstable home situation is one of many reasons why the Areya fundraiser never picked up steam and was improperly handled from the get go.
    They are struggling financially and can’t even afford basic things like hosting for the website. A website hosting company called Rackspace quoted them almost $500/monthly for hosting Areya. Areya was intended to be an online streaming network which would be resource intensive. 
    There is no website for Areya because the web design companies they contacted refused to start the project without a deposit, which they were unable to provide
    Taren previously tried submitting the campaign to Kickstarter but it was rejected because the objectives and funding/budget breakdown were unclear. Indiegogo was much more lenient.
    The original funding goal was $106200. Members of the team advised Taren to scale this down because we felt it was asking for too much. We advised her to start smaller, but she wanted to go big right away. 
    There was a lot of in-fighting between Taren, Mike, and the other team members where they referred to anyone who raised objections throughout the campaign or tried to give advice as “negative” and “small minded”.
    The people who wanted to be involved with things like production and video editing refused to work unless funding was achieved, because no one wanted to contribute their own money to a risky project or to work for free.
    Taren and Mike tried to pitch the idea for Areya to a few cable networks, including BET. All networks contacted rejected the idea because they felt it might not be popular and was too big a financial risk. 
    The videos that were recorded (Raye6, Big Hair Girls, and the Areya promo reel) were made using donated studio time. No one on the production crew was paid for their work. The Big Hair Girls were each paid $200 for their appearance. Raye6 was not paid and chose to appear for free in order to gain attention for her own work.
    No business plan was ever created. After people began requesting more info on how the money would be used, Taren started working on a business plan using a template downloaded from online, but it was never completed due to her pregnancy, living situation, and ill health.
    Taren contacted a few people she’s worked with in the past at Essence, but they did not want to be involved.
    Taren and one social media “expert” she hired control and post on the Areya instagram page, on Facebook and Youtube. There are no other “team” members as of right now. There was a small team of 6, but everyone pulled away when the fundraiser fell through.
    Taren was surprised and disappointed when the Indiegogo campaign failed to gain traction. She expected to raise at least $30,000 in the first two weeks and bragged about her “loyal” fanbase. She stated that she felt betrayed and rejected by her peers on Youtube, because no one publicly showed their support or helped to promote her campaign. 
    Taren claimed that there were stalkers and trolls on various forums who were trying to sabotage the campaign. She even claimed that people online were “racist” and said “if my skin was darker and my hair kinkier all those black girls on youtube would be rushing to my side to support me”. She said that people were jealous of her success and the fact that she was trying to do something different from the typical Youtube grind (which is why she insisted that Areya would not be a youtube channel)
    When people started asking for more details about the campaign budget, Taren began deleting comments. She instructed her social media person to delete all negative comments and any comments regarding her private life.
    The indiegogo campaign page received dozens of questions from people requesting more info. Most questions were ignored. 
    The decision to pull the campaign was made very early, after the backlash Taren received and limited donations. There was no info given on how the funds raised so far will be used. There are plans to relaunch the campaign later this year on a different platform.
    I do not believe that anyone should donate their money to this campaign or the new campaign after seeing how poorly it was handled.

Screen cap from the pdf of the original Areya TV budget:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 19, 2014)

JulietWhiskey 

Here's T-dawg in the hospital doing her selfie arm





And a regular selfie to compare the posing


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @JulietWhiskey
> 
> Here's T-dawg in the hospital doing her selfie arm
> 
> ...


 
Mz.MoMo5235

Girl. I am over here like, 







.

I cannot believe this broad. Who takes pictures in between contractions???

*WHO???*

And as for her "doctor's orders" about her induction that just "happened" to be on her birthday, I'm giving her a 






.


That poor baby has been born into a swirling, whirling dervish of dysfunction.

All I can do is just leave it at this:






.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 19, 2014)

^     at every last gif!!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @JulietWhiskey YAS GIRL!!! Lemme see if I can get a screen shot for you. But while we wait on that, let me just leave this here.
> 
> http://tarenguyareyatv.blogspot.com/2014/09/why-you-should-not-donate-your-money-to.html
> 
> ...


 


.

Prince does not approve of these shenanigans.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 19, 2014)

All those Prince gifs got zoinked!  BY ME!!!


----------



## NicBenny (Sep 20, 2014)

I have trolled the many pages about Taren and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been a fan of hers since starting my natural hair journey in 2010. I met her at her Love Your Hair event and she was really sweet. She's been pretty open about her past, but I didn't know all of this was happening.

I hope that things work out as best they can for all parties involved. 

Meanwhile...you all have me ...


----------



## brebre928 (Sep 20, 2014)

How did I miss this thread on Trout mouth Taren???

LMAO @ calling Mike "Melrose Place"

That girls skeletons are falling all out of the closet. I remember I would watch her videos while she was out and about and wonder who was watching her kids. There was one video she filmed with her walking in the snow (I think this was when the east coast had that big snow storm) anyways this hoe was headed to the BSS. Who the h3ll was watching her kids during this???
I also sent Goat mouth a message on FB when we both BC'd due to color damage and she never responded...RUDE.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 20, 2014)

JulietWhiskey: why am I NOT surprised that Prince would've made his appearance in this thread?!  

I guess he enjoys the f*ckery just as much as we do.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 20, 2014)

Melrose Place is certainly become the consummate family photographer.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 20, 2014)

It makes my heart ache a little to see that sweet baby in the middle of all this. I hope that maybe her having this new little life will inspire her to take this extra chance that she's been granted at being a mother and use it to make this baby's life a good one. Maybe even get her other children back and be a good mama to them. 

I know this is a thread to bash her, but I can't help but feel sorry for her. It seems that she's had a rough life and it can be hard to be on top when you've lived so much at the bottom.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 20, 2014)

I will not feel sorry for anyone who is using her kindness to manipulate people into funding her lifestyle.

As a hardworking tax payer, for her to sit up and use Social Media to get her hustle on is absurd.

Here I am, a school teacher barely making it but owing the IRS and this broad gets to lay up and conceive another child (I want to say the word beginning with a b and ending with a d but I will offend some people) while tax payer dollars are supporting it. It's reasons like this I side with the conservative mindset.

The only thing I will say about the baby is glad he's healthy. I'm not giving her conniving arse any congrats.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 20, 2014)

Aaaaaw at the black.and white pic. That baby is nicely snuggled.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 20, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> All those Prince gifs got zoinked!  BY ME!!!



What's zoinked??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> Melrose Place is certainly become the consummate family photographer.



YOU'S A LIE!!!  That's Tarens selfie arm being great lmfao 

BAM BAM has yet to make an appearance with his child.  The only non-selfie pic of the little one is the last one where he's peaking out to make sure Taren aint leave him home alone yet


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> What's zoinked??




It means I have stolen those gifs for my own personal use for future phuckery


----------



## Transformer (Sep 20, 2014)

I learned this week that blankets are a no no for infants.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, he sure does get around! 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> It means I have stolen those gifs for my own personal use for future phuckery


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 20, 2014)

Idk but this is so sad to me. I really hope Taren is a mother to those other kids. I just feel bad for the older ones.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 20, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YOU'S A LIE!!!  That's Tarens selfie arm being great lmfao   BAM BAM has yet to make an appearance with his child.  The only non-selfie pic of the little one is the last one where he's peaking out to make sure Taren aint leave him home alone yet



Every time I read BAM I laugh and laugh

The baby is adorable.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 20, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *YOU'S A LIE!!!*  That's Tarens selfie arm being great lmfao
> 
> BAM BAM has yet to make an appearance with his child.  *The only non-selfie pic of the little one is the last one where he's peaking out to make sure Taren aint leave him home alone yet*







I think that you’re confused because everything I know about these star crossed lover screams that theirs is a love story for the ages that will certainly rival Romeo & Juliet, Tristian & Isolde, Fitz & Olivia, and Luke & Laura of General Hospital fame. The intensity of their love is such that if Melrose Place were to die tomorrow he’d want to be reincarnated as her butt plug. It’s because they’re soul mates I'm guessing you missed that memo, and as such it’s not much of a stretch for me to state emphatically that he’s documenting every minute of their life together. #HeWillNotAbandonHer


----------



## DoDo (Sep 20, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> I think that you’re confused because everything I know about these star crossed lover screams that theirs is a love story for the ages that will certainly rival Romeo & Juliet, Tristian & Isolde, Fitz & Olivia, and Luke & Laura of General Hospital fame. The intensity of their love is such that if Melrose Place were to die tomorrow he’d want to be reincarnated as her butt plug. It’s because they’re soul mates I'm guessing you missed that memo, and as such it’s not much of a stretch for me to state emphatically that he’s documenting every minute of their life together. #HeWillNotAbandonHer


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

hanna_light said:


> I think that you’re confused because everything I know about these star crossed lover screams that theirs is a love story for the ages that will certainly rival Romeo & Juliet, Tristian & Isolde, Fitz & Olivia, and Luke & Laura of General Hospital fame. The intensity of their love is such that if Melrose Place were to die tomorrow he’d want to be reincarnated as her butt plug. It’s because they’re soul mates I'm guessing you missed that memo, and as such it’s not much of a stretch for me to state emphatically that he’s documenting every minute of their life together. #HeWillNotAbandonHer




I WAS EATING!!!!  I for real almost lost my life over this!  Choking on hot chili!  My obituary would have read:

_"Today we mourn the loss of Mz.Momo.   Survived by her two dogs and a cat.  She died doing what she loved most.  Eating and reading tea on Taren.  She's a no good bastard for leaving everyone behind over this mess.  She's still at the morgue because her brother cashed her life insurance check and dipped out.  She will be missed at work probably." _

With a picture of my aspirated on some chili  ​


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Every time I read BAM I laugh and laugh
> 
> The baby is adorable.



He will forever be known on these internet streets as BAM.  He will never shake that until he drops his butt plug and gets plastic surgery on his face to change his whole appearance.  This is his life now.  The BAM and BAT show.  Best reality internet of 2014.  You cant write this and it wont be on VH1 or Netflix


----------



## SophieDulce (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel it for the baby, I really hate selfish arse parents who bring children into such ratchetness.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 21, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> Idk but this is so sad to me. I really hope Taren is a mother to those other kids. I just feel bad for the older ones.



She doesn't have custody of her other kids. I think she gets visitation for her daughter but I don't know about the boys.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She doesn't have custody of her other kids. I think she gets visitation for her daughter but I don't know about the boys.



If she does she has not taken advantage of picture time with them.  Its been a good while since anyone has seen her with either of the boys online or in person.  Once upon a time people saw her irl with the boys all the time.  Then *POOF* No chitterlings.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Sep 21, 2014)

She will probably delete it soon but there is a disgruntled ex-areya employ that Taren failed to compensate blowing up her Instagram. He/she is coming with receipts talking about how Taren is faking and shaking and how none of it was well planned out and she and mike are both very big swindlers and liars. The person even has posted screen shots of e -mails that were sent out to the staff taking about the reason no one was donating to the campaign was because they are all jealous of her.  She also stated that if she were a " dark girl" with nappy hair they would be urging to support her. She also did not pay any of her staff. There is a new website dedicated to her made by the ex employee with all the emails. I will see if I can link it here. Also, the now deleted comments from Instagram about her antics and bad business / swindling / and bad mouthing are screen capped on the part 3 of the lipstick alley threads dedicated to her. She truly is burning bridges left and right.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 21, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> She will probably delete it soon but there is a disgruntled ex-areya employ that Taren failed to compensate blowing up her Instagram. He/she is coming with receipts talking about how Taren is faking and shaking and how none of it was well planned out and she and mike are both very big swindlers and liars. The person even has posted screen shots of e -mails that were sent out to the staff taking about the reason no one was donating to the campaign was because they are all jealous of her.  She also stated that if she were a " dark girl" with nappy hair they would be urging to support her. She also did not pay any of her staff. There is a new website dedicated to her made by the ex employee with all the emails. I will see if I can link it here. Also, the now deleted comments from Instagram about her antics and bad business / swindling / and bad mouthing are screen capped on the part 3 of the lipstick alley threads dedicated to her. She truly is burning bridges left and right.



This is what I don't understand...
Why are these "fans/followers" not caring about this? She is blatantly talking about them and saying they and everyone else is jealous of her and yada yada yada but they still don't care!!! If people want to get hustled out of their money then so be it however her talking all this sh*t alone would be enough for me even if I didn't believe everything else. Plus there's receipts of her saying this lol. I would NEVER support someone who thinks and talks bad about their supporters. "Dark girls with Nappy hair" really!?! No one questions that huh?

Eta- someone called her crusty clown or something of the sort. I died laughing...


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, that dark with nappy hair is plain rude and nasty... The fact that she continues to sleep and have children by married men is some iyanla fix my life ish right there. 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is what I don't understand...
> Why are these "fans/followers" not caring about this? She is blatantly talking about them and saying they and everyone else is jealous of her and yada yada yada but they still don't care!!! If people want to get hustled out of their money then so be it however her talking all this sh*t alone would be enough for me even if I didn't believe everything else. Plus there's receipts of her saying this lol. I would NEVER support someone who thinks and talks bad about their supporters. "Dark girls with Nappy hair" really!?! No one questions that huh?
> 
> Eta- someone called her crusty clown or something of the sort. I died laughing...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow  Fully agreed.  I dropped her after the whole waterlily fiasco when that was the only offense I knew of.  I'd be darned if I supported this tom foolery!  I'm not going to support someone with clicks, money, subs, or anything that would be considered a benefit to them if I dont agree with whats going on or if they disrespect me as their source of income


----------



## Lucie (Sep 22, 2014)

What is BAM and BAT? 

I know what the M & T stand for.


----------



## Shiks (Sep 22, 2014)

That poor baby.

If they were evicted,how were they able to scrap cash together for a new place?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2014)

Lucie said:


> What is BAM and BAT?
> 
> I know what the M & T stand for.



Broke *** Mike and Broke *** Taren or ***** *** Taren however you see fit.


----------



## Lucie (Sep 22, 2014)

LOL HairPleezeGrow, thank you.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reading this thread is something else, I wonder what's going on with the three of them now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Penelope74 (Oct 1, 2014)

http://mysavvysisters.com/youtube-sensation-taren-guy-embarrassment-black-women/ 

It asked if Taren Guy is an embarrassment to black women. This must  have been written by her sister or maybe even Taren herself, but it’s a good read.
I tried to post a response but it mysteriously dissapeared.


----------



## Supervixen (Oct 30, 2014)

Messy strikes me at 3am. So, any Taren updates???


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 30, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ...* he's peaking out to make sure Taren aint leave him home alone yet*





This is one of those posts that I hope I don't think of while queuing in the bank...or during an interview


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2014)

claud-uk said:


> This is one of those posts that I hope I don't think of while queuing in the bank...or during an interview



Ha! 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## julzinha (Oct 30, 2014)

Penelope74 said:


> http://mysavvysisters.com/youtube-sensation-taren-guy-embarrassment-black-women/
> 
> It asked if Taren Guy is an embarrassment to black women. This must  have been written by her sister or maybe even Taren herself, but it’s a good read.
> I tried to post a response but it mysteriously dissapeared.



She's only half black, so I don't claim her. She can be an embarrassment to biracials, but not black women.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2014)

julzinha said:


> She's only half black, so I don't claim her. She can be an embarrassment to biracials, but not black women.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 30, 2014)

claud-uk said:


> This is one of those posts that I hope I don't think of while queuing in the bank...or during an interview



LMAO!!! Oh the baby is so adorable


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Y'all see Taren's new video? Still trying to be fab in front of East Orange train station.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Y'all see Taren's new video? Still trying to be fab in front of East Orange train station.



LMAO! 
10 char


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok I just looked at her new vids and I never noticed this as much as now but why does she look like a clown??  Seriously she has red lip stick well outside of her lip line.  is that what the kids are doing??


----------



## SlimPickinz (Oct 30, 2014)

Y'all ain't right for reviving this thread.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 31, 2014)

This thread isn't a hair care tip or product review but it must be just as important because it's up here.  I'm just trying to figure out why everyone is sucking her off so hard. I dig that she's a whore and con artist. BUT if she hasn't gotten at your pockets, or spouse, why the f does anyone care? Idk just seems a tad lame to me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 31, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> This thread isn't a hair care tip or product review but it must be just as important because it's up here.  I'm just trying to figure out why everyone is sucking her off so hard. I dig that she's a whore and con artist. BUT if she hasn't gotten at your pockets, or spouse, why the f does anyone care? Idk just seems a tad lame to me.



So.... why you in here? Kinda lame to post in a thread you have zero interest in, no?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> This thread isn't a hair care tip or product review but it must be just as important because it's up here.  I'm just trying to figure out why everyone is sucking her off so hard. I dig that she's a whore and con artist. BUT if she hasn't gotten at your pockets, or spouse, why the f does anyone care? Idk just seems a tad lame to me.



Because some of us are mothers, respectable wifes, have family or friend's with autistic children, as well as have had family pass away due to cancer. This **** is dear and close to some of us more than you will ever know. Plus we can....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 31, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> This thread isn't a hair care tip or product review but it must be just as important because it's up here.  I'm just trying to figure out why everyone is sucking her off so hard. I dig that she's a whore and con artist. BUT if she hasn't gotten at your pockets, or spouse, why the f does anyone care? Idk just seems a tad lame to me.



Did you really say "sucking her off"? Lawd


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 31, 2014)

And now you all are about to suck me off lmfao
Still lame for giving her your energy and now me too
Thanks though Happy Halloween Ghoulies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 1, 2014)

We're lame but you're obviously in here as much as we are





Yeah, ok son. Do what you do to make you feel better. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 1, 2014)

::Slurp Slurp::
::Gargle Gargle::
::Slop Slop::
-GAG!!-


----------



## SlimPickinz (Nov 1, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> And now you all are about to suck me off lmfao Still lame for giving her your energy and now me too Thanks though Happy Halloween Ghoulies!


No offense but I think you are feeling yourself a bit too much right now.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 1, 2014)

SlimPickinz said:


> No offense but I think you are feeling yourself a bit too much right now.



That's what happens when you read from the Taren Guy THOT logic hand book

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## jeanghrey (Nov 1, 2014)

What da hayle did I just walk into

***running outta this thread***


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 1, 2014)

She's still posting You Tube videos, right? Don't you get income from those if you have a large number of subscribers?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 1, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> She's still posting You Tube videos, right? Don't you get income from those if you have a large number of subscribers?



I think it's based on views (not sure though) and while she has lots of subbies she doesnt get as many views as she once did *kanye shrug*

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Did you really say "sucking her off"? Lawd



so ladylike.....


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 20, 2014)

does anyone know what happened? 

Mike Mancini
50 mins · Brooklyn, NY · 
Once again I can't Thank You enough to all my Friends who are sending us prayer and well wishes during this time. Our 2 month old is safe and will remain that way as long as I'm alive. I'd like to thank my friends in Law and the Law enforcement community that are stepping up to help us. I must say through difficult times you see who your real friends are. Thank you and please keep my Family in your daily prayers.

Mike Mancini
20 hrs · 
Thanking all of my family and friends for your well wishes. God is an awesome God and I'm blessed to have you.

(those posts are from FB)


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 20, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> does anyone know what happened?
> 
> Mike Mancini
> 50 mins · Brooklyn, NY ·
> ...



wow....don't know but it looks like she has a deal with creme of nature now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> does anyone know what happened?
> 
> Mike Mancini
> 50 mins · Brooklyn, NY ·
> ...



Was this today?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was this today?


 
from what I understand, yes.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why everyone is sucking her off so hard.





bronxsoloist said:


> And now you all are about to suck me off lmfao





bronxsoloist said:


> ::Slurp Slurp::
> ::Gargle Gargle::
> ::Slop Slop::
> -GAG!!-



Doing. The. Most. Especially that last part


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> from what I understand, yes.



Wow...i hope everything's okay with the baby


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like her "mothering" is already rearing it's ugly head. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 20, 2014)

*I am praying for this little angel. I hope he is safe.*


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe the baby woke up and nobody was there so he called the cops and luckily it was one'a mike's cop-friends turned up to investigate and it turns out that taren ain't actually left him home alone, she was just  in the garden hanging out the washing.


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 20, 2014)

How interesting that people's first thoughts are that she may have endangered the baby.  My first thoughts were that all this internet hate has spilled over into real life and someone may have gone after her.  Either way, I hope they are all OK.


----------



## Supervixen (Nov 20, 2014)

So has anyone found out what happened???  Does the other site know?!?


----------



## Nazaneen (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh wow. What happened? This sounds like a set up for him getting custody and child support checks. I don't trust that lousy man.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Supeervixen said:


> So has anyone found out what happened???  Does the other site know?!?



Girl no they're just as shocked. Nobody knows what happened.


----------



## doriannc (Aug 27, 2017)

I haven't been following her as of late but she has revamped her image it seems. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/taren916


----------



## qchelle (Aug 27, 2017)

doriannc said:


> I haven't been following her as of late but she has revamped her image it seems.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/taren916



Lucid living?


----------



## doriannc (Aug 27, 2017)

qchelle said:


> Lucid living?


Is that her? When she came on my IG feed with the dreds I started thinking smh 

Is this the TV show she was talking about?


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 27, 2017)

qchelle said:


> Lucid living?


I need you to go look at her more recent videos. Please. Omg.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Aug 28, 2017)

I hope she researched well before diving in.  She's playing with energy and merging various school of thoughts into a metaphysical hodgepodge.


----------



## Britt (Aug 28, 2017)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I hope she researched well before diving in.  She's playing with energy and merging various school of thoughts into a metaphysical hodgepodge.


That's exactly what she's doing. I still want to give her the benefit of doubt and hope she's finding herself. I just wonder about the kidssss, the kidsss,  I hope those babies are in good hands, heck the oldest two are teenagers about by now.


----------



## hothair (Aug 28, 2017)

Well she has a knack for attracting followers not sure her past history


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 4, 2017)

How is she still a thing? Lord...


----------

